# Sanremo 2022 con Amadeus: dall'1 al 5 febbraio su Rai 1



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

*Dall'1 al 5 febbraio*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*, parte *Sanremo 2022* con *Amadeus *alla conduzione e alla direzione artistica per il terzo anno di fila. Dopo i dubbi iniziali, è confermata la presenza di Fiorello e nelle ultime ore sono state diffuse le foto del suo arrivo nella città dei fiori accolto dall'amico Amadeus.

*25 i big in gara*, non ci saranno le nuove proposte come già successe nel 2019 con il Baglioni-bis, ma i primi tre di Sanremo Giovani si sono aggiunti alla lista dei concorrenti principali.

A far compagnia ad Amadeus ci saranno cinque donne, una per serata: *Ornella Muti, Lorena Cesarini, Drusilla Foer, Maria Chiara Giannetta e Sabrina Ferilli.*

Tra gli *ospiti *anche* Lino Guanciale, Raoul Bova, Luca Argentero, Gaia Girace e Margherita Mazzucco e Anna Valle *che pubblicizzeranno le fiction Rai di cui saranno protagonisti, ossia "Noi" (remake di This is Us con Lino Guanciale), Don Matteo 13 (Raoul Bova), Doc-Nelle Tue Mani 2 (Luca Argentero), L'Amica Geniale 3 (Girace e Mazzucco) e Lea (Anna Valle).

*Superospiti annunciati: Checco Zalone, Maneskin (vincitori di Sanremo 2021 ed Eurovision 2021), Cesare Cremonini, Laura Pausini e Meduza

Sotto spoiler la lista dei big in gara e le loro canzoni:*


Anticipazione (Spoiler)



* Emma Marrone *- "Ogni volta è così"

*Massimo Ranieri* - "Lettera al di là del mare"

*Sangiovanni* - "Farfalle"

*Iva Zanicchi* - "Voglio amarti"

*Achille Lauro* feat. *Harlem Gospel Choir *- "Domenica"

*Aka7even *- "Perfetta così"

*Michele Bravi* - "Inverno dei fiori"

*Gianni Morandi* - "Apri tutte le porte"

*Ana Mena* - "Duecentomila ore"

*Elisa* - "O forse sei tu"

*Rkomi* - "Insuperabile"

*Donatella Rettore e Ditonellapiaga* - "Chimica"

*Mahmood e Blanco* - "Brividi"

*Giusy Ferreri* - "Miele"

*Giovanni Truppi* - "Tuo padre, mia madre, Lucia"

*Fabrizio Moro* - "Sei tu"

*Highsnob e Hu* - "Abbi cura di te"

*Irama* - "Ovunque sarai"

*La rappresentante di lista* - "Ciao ciao"

*Noemi* - "Ti amo, non lo so dire"

*Dargen D'Amico* - "Dove si balla"

*Le Vibrazioni *- "Tantissimo"

*Da Sanremo Giovani:

Yuman* - "Ora e qui"

*Tananai* - "Sesso occasionale"

*Matteo Romano* - "Virale"


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Arriva anche IBRAH


----------



## Tobi (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ma che senso ha questo programma?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Tobi ha scritto:


> Ma che senso ha questo programma?


Il senso è pagare tutto il carrozzone dietro a sta buffonata,a spese degli italiani.


----------



## Goro (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ora il covid dovrà prendersi un'altra pausa, dopo quella per l'elezione


----------



## admin (29 Gennaio 2022)

Quanto lo quotiamo il mega tributo a Cacarella?


----------



## numero 3 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Ibra c'è?


----------



## Swaitak (29 Gennaio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Ora il covid dovrà prendersi un'altra pausa, dopo quella per l'elezione


ho sentito di capienza al 100% in barba a tutto e tutti


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ho sentito di capienza al 100% in barba a tutto e tutti


Nei teatri è permesso il 100% e l'Ariston è considerato tale.


----------



## Swaitak (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nei teatri è permesso il 100% e l'Ariston è considerato tale.


ah ok, non sapevo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Quanto lo quotiamo il mega tributo a Cacarella?



Lo tributeranno i Maneskin mentre si toccano il pene, e il travione valletta Drusillo (o quello che è), mentre bacia Achille Lauro in bocca.


----------



## fabri47 (29 Gennaio 2022)

Non so voi, ma io spero che ci sia Ibrahimovic anche quest'anno. Tanto ormai in campo fa pena e come showman è più bravo ed è l'unica "capo pazza", che può permettersi di prendere in giro tutti come l'anno scorso prese in giro Achille Lauro. Per il resto, spero in un Fiorello in forma, mentre dal lato musicale l'unico che mi interessa e che può portare in gara un bel pezzo è Massimo Ranieri.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nei teatri è permesso il 100% e l'Ariston è considerato tale.


Una buffonata. Gli stadi invece mezzi deserti.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (29 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non so voi, ma io spero che ci sia Ibrahimovic anche quest'anno. Tanto ormai in campo fa pena e come showman è più bravo ed è l'unica "capo pazza", che può permettersi di prendere in giro tutti come l'anno scorso prese in giro Achille Lauro. Per il resto, spero in un Fiorello in forma, mentre dal lato musicale l'unico che mi interessa e che può portare in gara un bel pezzo è Massimo Ranieri.


Sanscemo è puro trash,lo metto solo per vedere le varie vallette in mutande mezze nude,poi cambio XD


----------



## Toby rosso nero (29 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sanscemo è puro trash,lo metto solo per vedere le varie vallette in mutande mezze nude,poi cambio XD



Eh bei tempi quelli della Canalis, Anna Falchi o Belen... ora mezzo nudo al massimo vedi Drusillio dove lo piglio o Damiano.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh bei tempi quelli della Canalis, Anna Falchi o Belen... ora mezzo nudo al massimo vedi Drusillio dove lo piglio o Damiano.


Quest'anno a livello di donne, penso sia il cast peggiore di sempre. Hanno speso tutto per Zalone, che probabilmente sfotterà i no vax.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Eh bei tempi quelli della Canalis, *Anna Falchi* o Belen... ora mezzo nudo al massimo vedi Drusillio dove lo piglio o Damiano.


Anna Falchi sta ai Fatti Vostri da quest'anno con Salvo Sottile. In una puntata, si era messa in piedi su una sedia alzando la gamba con sottile che le fece i complimenti. Mi sorprese che non ci fu polemica. È fidanzata con un parlamentare di Forza Italia, Andrea Ruggieri e per questo, si dice, sia tornata in tv.


----------



## fabri47 (30 Gennaio 2022)

*Davide Maggio: Fiorello presente alla prima puntata e non solo all'ultima, come si vociferava. Non sono da escludere ulteriori incursioni nelle puntate successive.*


----------



## admin (30 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Davide Maggio: Fiorello presente alla prima puntata e non solo all'ultima, come si vociferava. Non sono da escludere ulteriori incursioni nelle puntate successive.*



Ancora va in giro Fiorello. Che degrado.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

*Iva Zanicchi: "Se vinco Sanremo, andrò a Domenica in in costume da bagno".*


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ma hanno invitato veramente il travone? Io pensavo fosse uno scherzo.

Mamma mia.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma hanno invitato veramente il travone? Io pensavo fosse uno scherzo.
> 
> Mamma mia.


Si si, è una drag queen per la precisione. Già c'era nel programma in seconda serata di Nunzia De Girolamo, un'altra diventata conduttrice per suoi meriti eh, non c'entra nulla la politica  .


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Iva Zanicchi: "Se vinco Sanremo, andrò a Domenica in in costume da bagno".*


Avrà il mio voto  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma hanno invitato veramente il travone? Io pensavo fosse uno scherzo.
> 
> Mamma mia.



No no non scherzavo!
VALLETTO/A al posto delle gnocche che c'erano in passato!


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> No no non scherzavo!
> VALLETTO/A al posto delle gnocche che c'erano in passato!


Sarà solo una serata per fortuna. Mercoledì se non sbaglio. Anche se pure le altre non mi fanno impazzire, siamo quasi al livello di Sanremo 2015 quando Conti mise le imbarazzanti Emma e Arisa, con la fidanzata di Bova a compensare. Uno spreco, perchè nelle fiction Rai c'è tanta tantissima gnagna, bastava pescare nel cast di Doc e che diamine.


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarà solo una serata per fortuna. Mercoledì se non sbaglio. Anche se pure le altre non mi fanno impazzire, siamo quasi al livello di Sanremo 2015 quando Conti mise le imbarazzanti Emma e Arisa, con la fidanzata di Bova a compensare. Uno spreco, perchè nelle fiction Rai c'è tanta tantissima gnagna, bastava pescare nel cast di Doc e che diamine.


Mi correggo, il giovedì drusillo. Se proprio si doveva puntare sul drag queen avrei puntato sull'usato sicuro Platinette, almeno è simpatico/a, ma sia mai, ha parlato contro il DDL Zan  .


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

*Drusilla: "Mi esibisco per sostenere la causa LGBTQ+ e le donne maltrattate. Pillon vuole un papà a presentare con Amadeus al posto mio? Io rispetto il pensiero di chiunque. Figurarsi, può anche essere una bella idea far presentare un papà accanto ad Amadeus. Ma è il mettere ‘al posto di’ che non mi piace, perché allontana dalla civiltà. E la civiltà è la convivenza...".*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Drusilla: "Mi esibisco per sostenere la causa LGBTQ+ e le donne maltrattate. Pillon vuole un papà a presentare con Amadeus al posto mio? Io rispetto il pensiero di chiunque. Figurarsi, può anche essere una bella idea far presentare un papà accanto ad Amadeus. Ma è il mettere ‘al posto di’ che non mi piace, perché allontana dalla civiltà. E la civiltà è la convivenza...".*


Tra Drusillo che farà propaganda, Zalone che per me prenderà in giro i no-vax, Mattarella-bis, le sceneggiate di Lauro, sarà il festival del PD ancora una volta. Per questo ci voleva Ibra, almeno sfotteva un po' questa gente.


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarà solo una serata per fortuna. Mercoledì se non sbaglio. Anche se pure le altre non mi fanno impazzire, siamo quasi al livello di Sanremo 2015 quando Conti mise le imbarazzanti Emma e Arisa, con la fidanzata di Bova a compensare. Uno spreco, perchè nelle fiction Rai c'è tanta tantissima gnagna, bastava pescare nel cast di Doc e che diamine.


Non avevo mai sentito chiamarla gnagna


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

*Presenti anche Orietta Berti e Fabio Rovazzi sulla Nave Costa Toscana, dove è stato allestito un palco con la quale il Festival si collegherà.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

*Checco Zalone presente nella serata del mercoledì. Farà un monologo sulla qualità e canterà una nuova hit.*


----------



## AntaniPioco (31 Gennaio 2022)

Non seguirò un singolo secondo di questa manifestazione di bassa politica


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ora su Rai 1 quello schifo di Toti a farsi bello per accogliere Sanremo nella sua regione. Maledetto! Il giorno che perderà il posto da governatore ed in politica brinderò come non mai.


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2022)

La lingua in bocca (Speriamo solo quella) tra Manikin quanto la quota o?


----------



## admin (31 Gennaio 2022)

La lingua in bocca (Speriamo solo quella) tra Manikin quanto la quotiamo?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

*Il tennista Matteo Berrettini superospite nella prima serata di martedì. *


----------



## Goro (31 Gennaio 2022)

Ma la scenografia sarà fatta coi bandieroni del PD spero, e ci vorrebbe anche una bella canzoncina a tema per esaltarsi meglio tra loro


----------



## Swaitak (31 Gennaio 2022)

i piccoli alfieri li hanno invitati?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Ma la scenografia sarà fatta coi bandieroni del PD spero, e ci vorrebbe anche una bella canzoncina a tema per esaltarsi meglio tra loro


Possiamo anticipare che quest'anno per volere dell'Eni che è lo sponsor di Sanremo e per la propaganda ecologica, hanno sostituito il red carpet con il green carpet. Pure Ornella Muti indosserà abiti ecologici. 

Non escludo però roba pro-gay, ma soprattutto pro-vax contro no-vax, che per me è quotata a 0.01.


----------



## Rudi84 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Goro ha scritto:


> Ma la scenografia sarà fatta coi bandieroni del PD spero, e ci vorrebbe anche una bella canzoncina a tema per esaltarsi meglio tra loro


Potrebbero cantare come sigla di apertura bella ciao e poi chiamare anche le sardine


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Una buffonata. Gli stadi invece mezzi deserti.




Alla fine lo vedrai pure tu


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

*Ospiti anche Colapesce e Di Martino.*


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

*Ospite anche Nino Frassica che assieme a Raoul Bova pubblicizzerà Don Matteo 13.*


----------



## KILPIN_91 (31 Gennaio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alla fine lo vedrai pure tu


no,non lo vedrò. te?


----------



## Blu71 (31 Gennaio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> no,non lo vedrò. te?



Lo vedrò come tutti gli anni. Sono un italiano medio 
@KILPIN_91 tu perché non lo vedi?


----------



## fabri47 (31 Gennaio 2022)

*Sul palco dell'Ariston, anche Claudio Gioè per pubblicizzare la fiction "Makari".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (31 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Possiamo anticipare che quest'anno per volere dell'Eni che è lo sponsor di Sanremo e per la propaganda ecologica, hanno sostituito il red carpet con il green carpet. *Pure Ornella Muti indosserà abiti ecologici.
> 
> Non escludo però roba pro-gay,* ma soprattutto pro-vax contro no-vax, che per me è quotata a 0.01.



Abiti ecologici, LOL. Andassero tutte nude, se vogliono fare una cosa ecologica ed ecosostenibile.
Eccetto il travione., sia chiaro... 

Beh, qualche endorsement per recuperare la legge Zan in parlamento non è nemmeno quotato...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Abiti ecologici, LOL. Andassero tutte nude, se vogliono fare una cosa ecologica ed ecosostenibile.
> Eccetto il travione., sia chiaro...
> 
> Beh, qualche endorsement per recuperare la legge Zan in parlamento non è nemmeno quotato...


chi è il travione?? chiedo per non dover googlare XD


----------



## Walker (1 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> chi è il travione?? chiedo per non dover googlare XD


Uno che si fa chiamare Drusilla è già tutto un programma...


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Parte stasera. Inutile dire che, come ogni anno, sto topic farà 20-30 pagine tra "non lo guarderò mai però...", "fa schifo". In sintesi, lo guarderemo tutti  .

Per me comunque c'è anche un Sanremo dell'estate, ma su Mediaset, e si chiama Temptation Island ed il topic ovviamente non mancherà, preparatevi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Quando si esibiranno i maneskin? Ho visto alcuni live che hanno fatto negli states e sono cresciuti di brutto


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Quando si esibiranno i maneskin? Ho visto alcuni live che hanno fatto negli states e sono cresciuti di brutto


Stasera.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera.


Vedremo la scaletta, spero si siano rotti di fare beggin, mi aspetto zitti e buoni e poi vediamo se portano sul palco mamamia o i wanna be your slave..


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

Quella gran figa della Giannetta c'è venerdì, giusto?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quella gran figa della Giannetta c'è venerdì, giusto?


Sì. A me non sta tanto simpatica, ha distrutto Don Matteo e preferisco altre tipo Mazzieri, Gioli o Buscemi. Spero che regalino momenti piedosi almeno. Le donne eh, non Drusillo.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì. A me non sta tanto simpatica, ha distrutto Don Matteo e preferisco altre tipo Mazzieri, Gioli o Buscemi. Spero che regalino momenti piedosi almeno. Le donne eh, non Drusillo.


A me in Banca è piaciuta, poi vabbè, è rossa.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> A me in Banca è piaciuta, poi vabbè, è rossa.


Non l'ho vista quella serie, però le rosse mi piacciono in generale, ma preferisco altre  .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

*Anche Roberto Saviano a Sanremo. Presente nella serata di giovedì, ricorderà la strage di Capaci. *


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Parte stasera. Inutile dire che, come ogni anno, sto topic farà 20-30 pagine tra "non lo guarderò mai però...", "fa schifo". In sintesi, lo guarderemo tutti  .



Io sono spettatore immancabile... guardo sempre Sanremo esclusivamente per insultare e criticare, è una tradizione! 

Chiaro che se poi le lingue in bocca tra uomini sono più del dovuto, smetto di farmi del male e cambio canale!


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Roberto Saviano a Sanremo. Presente nella serata di giovedì, ricorderà la strage di Capaci. *


*La presenza di Saviano sarà a titolo gratuito. Le sue parole sui social: "È un onore per me ricordare, giovedì a Sanremo 2022, a 30 anni dalle stragi di Capaci e via D’Amelio, la rivoluzione civile di Falcone e Borsellino. Interverrò a titolo gratuito; importantissimo raccontare come hanno rivoluzionato il modo di interpretare la sintassi del potere".*


----------



## 7vinte (1 Febbraio 2022)

Fin da bambino vedo Sanremo. Sono del 75 fate voi... Un peggioramento costante, anche se il primo di Amadeus fu un bel festival... Ma lo guardo sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anche Roberto Saviano a Sanremo. Presente nella serata di giovedì, ricorderà la strage di Capaci. *





fabri47 ha scritto:


> *La presenza di Saviano sarà a titolo gratuito. Le sue parole sui social: "È un onore per me ricordare, giovedì a Sanremo 2022, a 30 anni dalle stragi di Capaci e via D’Amelio, la rivoluzione civile di Falcone e Borsellino. Interverrò a titolo gratuito; importantissimo raccontare come hanno rivoluzionato il modo di interpretare la sintassi del potere".*


Mammamia...Di questo passo facessero Sanremo su Rai 3. Ma come si può nel 2022 invitare Saviano in un programma nazionalpopolare?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mammamia...Di questo passo facessero Sanremo su Rai 3. Ma come si può nel 2022 invitare Saviano in un programma nazionalpopolare?


Comunque ci fanno credere che il direttore artistico conti qualcosa. In realtà, il vero direttore artistico è il PD. Vi ricordate il Festival di Baglioni? Il primo anno era il festival della sinistra, ma già il secondo anno, con il nuovo governo, se vi ricordate ci fu un cast più pop e ospiti addirittura Pio e Amedeo che erano impensabili l'anno prima e ci fu Bisio che fece un monologo politicamente scorretto. Sembra il Festival di Fabio Fazio dal cast, magari è lui che in realtà decide tutto e Amadeus è solo il prestanome  . 

Ma al di là di tutto, come diavolo viene in mente di invitare Saviano che è proprio antitelevisivo ormai.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Strano non abbiano invitato come ospite internazionale Richard Gere, con un sermone sulle ONG.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

A sto punto, aspettiamoci l'ospitata di Lucia Annunziata che fa un monologo sul bodyshaming. Tanto ormai...


----------



## 7vinte (1 Febbraio 2022)

Vabbè, finché Saviano parla della strage di capaci...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Sanremo è sempre disprezzato ma alla fine tutti ne parlano e magari lo guardano pure. 
Io l'ho sempre seguito.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Strano non abbiano invitato come ospite internazionale Richard Gere, con un sermone sulle ONG.


allora al posto di Ibra mandiamo Paolino per fare ciò


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Parte tra poco!


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ahhhhhhh ecco sto tossico di Lauro


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

@KILPIN_91 mettiti comodo


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Che spreco la Di Benedetto al Prima Festival, quando poteva tranquillamente stare al festival vero e proprio.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che spreco la* Di Benedetto *al Prima Festival, quando poteva tranquillamente stare al festival vero e proprio.



La ragazza merita


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahhhhhhh ecco sto tossico di Lauro



A torso nudo


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ma guarda che c. dobbiamo vedere sulla Rai...

Sto mostro


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quanto è stonato? Una campana


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma guarda che c. dobbiamo vedere sulla Rai...
> 
> Sto mostro



Allora lo vede anche il capo


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora lo vede anche il capo


 Per sbaglio...


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

Zucchero si starà accoltellando da 5 minuti mi sa.. che cosa stai vedendo Zucchero che coosa...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Per sbaglio...



Come svariati milioni di italiani.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

La Muti, ancora è viva.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Achille Lauro ogni anno plagia Rolls Royce. Il nulla proprio. I giornali, comunque, hanno distrutto la sua canzone e direi che non hanno affatto torto.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ma sto tizio quadrato dove lo hanno pescato?!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Yuman vestito da Frankenstein


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma sto tizio quadrato dove lo hanno pescato?!


Sarà un parametro zero.


----------



## Swaitak (1 Febbraio 2022)

Frank Rijkaard


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Yuman vestito da Frankenstein


Gli ha rubato i pantaloni.
Canzone inutile, penso piddina, quota black, solite cose.

"sto bene, poi si vede, poi sto bene la la la"


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

La Muti non può parlare?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Gli ha rubato i pantaloni.
> Canzone inutile, penso piddina, quota black, solite cose.
> 
> "sto bene, poi si vede, poi sto bene la la la"



Canzone orrenda piddina o forzista che sia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Vedo che si è iniziato subito con uomini fluidi nudi.

Giocano subito a carte scoperte...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Noemi è migliorata molto...


----------



## Swaitak (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noemi è migliorata molto...


ha dato una bella lezione a chi vuole normalizzare l'obesità


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La Muti non può parlare?



Quante pippe sulla Muti quando avevo 13 anni.... 

Neanche il Postalmarket ha ricevuto tanto seme.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noemi è migliorata molto...


Concordo, peccato che sia una tavola da surf però


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ha dato una bella lezione a chi vuole normalizzare l'obesità



Ora è notevole.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

Se questo è il livello Achille Lauro può vincere.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Concordo, peccato che sia una tavola da surf però



Vabbè, non si può avere tutto.


----------



## __king george__ (1 Febbraio 2022)

che serata c'è Zalone? l'ultima?


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vabbè, non si può avere tutto.


Un po' di silicone e via di 4 abbondante.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Su quella tavola da surf secondo me si cavalcano delle belle onde.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Un po' di silicone e via di 4.


Che poi secondo me è una che chiava abbestia, infatti è dimagrita mica per dare il messaggio alle obesotte... ma per sbattergliela in faccia.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che serata c'è Zalone? l'ultima?


Domani.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> che serata c'è Zalone? l'ultima?



Dovrebbe esserci domani sera.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Tra poco Gianni Morandi, che dopo 22 anni ritorna in gara a Sanremo.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque nel pre c'era una certa Paola. Bella gnoca. Non potevano mettere quella al posto del Travone? Sia mai...


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su quella tavola da surf secondo me si cavalcano delle belle onde.


Le rosse non tradiscono mai


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Un po' di silicone e via di 4 abbondante.



Nel caso specifico non basta un po'


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque nel pre c'era una certa Paola. Bella gnoca. Non potevano mettere quella al posto del Travone? Sia mai...


Paola Di Benedetto, ex madre natura e vincitrice del Grande Fratello Vip. Gran curriculum, da donna scopabile .


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque nel pre c'era una certa Paola. Bella gnoca. Non potevano mettere quella al posto del Travone? Sia mai...



Di Benedetto.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (1 Febbraio 2022)

Chi le ha scelte le canzoni ?
Io fossi in lui mi scaverei una buca bella profonda e mi ci butterei dentro.

Prime 3 canzoni da festa paesana,altro che Sanremo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Chi le ha scelte le canzoni ?
> Io fossi in lui mi scaverei una buca bella profonda e mi ci butterei dentro.
> 
> *Prime 2 canzoni da festa paesana,altro che Sanremo.*



Ma Sanremo è una festa paesana


----------



## __king george__ (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque nel pre c'era una certa Paola. Bella gnoca. Non potevano mettere quella al posto del Travone? Sia mai...


Paola Di Benedetto

mi pare lavori in radio, io me la ricordo perchè fece madre natura a ciao darwin


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> *Chi le ha scelte le canzoni ?*
> Io fossi in lui mi scaverei una buca bella profonda e mi ci butterei dentro.
> 
> Prime 2 canzoni da festa paesana,altro che Sanremo.


99% il PD (Fabio Fazio?) e 1% Amadeus.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

__king george__ ha scritto:


> Paola Di Benedetto
> 
> mi pare lavori in radio,* io me la ricordo perchè fece madre natura a ciao darwin*



Come dimenticarla


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> 99% il PD (Fabio Fazio?) e 1% Amadeus.



Salvini si è fatto fregare pure per Sanremo?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Arriva Fiorello


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Arriva Fiorello



"Il Mattarella dell'intrattenimento"

Pietà....


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Il Mattarella dell'intrattenimento"
> 
> Pietà....



Certo, Amadeus è Draghi


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Che idiota sto Fiorello


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Scontato l'omaggio a Mattarella


----------



## 7vinte (1 Febbraio 2022)

Scontatissima la ode a Mattarella ma Fiore non è male


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

I vaccini, il grafene, il chip...

Ma non si vergognano? E ridono pure?


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Fiorello ha mai fatto ridere qualcuno?


----------



## 7vinte (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma Fiorello ha mai fatto ridere qualcuno?


Dipende, è un po' ad alti e bassi ma a volte raggiunge picchi alti, il primo festival che fecero fu bravo


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ma Fiorello ha mai fatto ridere qualcuno?


E' ancora in botta da 30 anni, da quando pippava farina a volontà e poi si nascondeva dietro il personaggio "frizzante".
Comunque è il solito schifo sanremese, casa PD, sciocchezze, roba vecchia, gentaglia che si vive i 60 anni in tv e non molla di 1 cm.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Che trash mammamia...Però alla battuta sui virologi e al festival di Figliuolo nel teatro Astrazeneca dedicato agli over 80 sono morto. Meno su quella sul vaccino, microchip e grafene.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Dipende, è un po' ad alti e bassi ma a volte raggiunge picchi alti, il primo festival che fecero fu bravo


Quando faceva radio 2 con baldini spaccava di brutto


----------



## Walker (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> I vaccini, il grafene, il chip...
> 
> Ma non si vergognano? E ridono pure?


Bè, un po' di sana presa per i fondelli a chi crede a quelle panzane era scontata, direi quotata 1,001...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quindi sabato il derby è alle 18 per dare spazio a Sanremo??


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma quindi sabato il derby è alle 18 per dare spazio a Sanremo??


Ovviamente...
Ma sto pagliaccio con i capelli rosa?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma quindi sabato il derby è alle 18 per dare spazio a Sanremo??



Potere dalla TV.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma quindi sabato il derby è alle 18 per dare spazio a Sanremo??



Avevano addirittura paura di sovrapporre le elezioni del presidente della repubblica a Sanremo...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Potere dalla TV.


Cose da pazzi.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

Se questo è il livello potevano chiamare Mara Sattei almeno..


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Cose da pazzi.



Cose da audience


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milan - Inter ed il festival si sarebbero fatti concorrenza a vicenda.

Sta bene a tutti cosi.

Peccato preferivo alle 20.45


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Oh madonna. Ma questo??!?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Milan - Inter ed il festival si sarebbero fatti concorrenza a vicenda.
> 
> Sta bene a tutti cosi.
> 
> Peccato preferivo alle 20.45



Normale evitare eventi in contemporanea.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Questo è quel tale che contava il diario degli errori?
Mamma mia come si è conciato.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Oh madonna. Ma questo??!?



Un altro macho.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Oh madonna. Ma questo??!?



Una comparsa


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ma uomini ne so rimasti?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma uomini ne so rimasti?



Morandi


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Bè, un po' di sana presa per i fondelli a chi crede a quelle panzane era scontata, direi quotata 1,001...


Diciamo che in un festival per soli vaccinati, che ci si poteva aspettare. Però, onestamente, poteva essere più creativo anche da quel punto di vista. Un peccato perché l'inizio del monologo mi era piaciuto molto, poi dai vaccini e dall'ode a Mattarella un calo drastico. Come al solito Fiorello ha tirato un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte. Almeno ha perchiulato anche l'intoccabile Draghi, cosa che non fanno nemmeno più i giornali d'opposizione tipo Libero e Il Giornale.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

I Maneskin


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Maneskin, Ranieri e poi si può anche spegnere.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Il pezzo della Rappresentante di Lista inizia bene, fino al ritornello che fa letteralmente schifo "con le mani, con i piedi ciao ciao"  . Però diciamo che tra quelli ascoltati, è quello più ricercato. Ho preferito però la loro canzone dello scorso anno, almeno a primo ascolto.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco, questa dei Maneskin mi sa proprio di assatanata a letto


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il pezzo della Rappresentante di Lista inizia bene, fino al ritornello che fa letteralmente schifo "con le mani, con i piedi ciao ciao"  . Però diciamo che tra quelli ascoltati, è quello più ricercato. Ho preferito però la loro canzone dello scorso anno, almeno a primo ascolto.


Kessie,con il cul ciao ciao.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ecco, questa dei Maneskin mi sa proprio di assatanata a letto



Quella si porta a letto di tutto, anche i cani.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

E 'sta trashata qui? solo la rai..


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ma cos'è sta cag che si so inventati?


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella si porta a letto di tutto, anche i cani.


Quella te lo strappa a morsi.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

Amadeus in versione tassista di notte.


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> E 'sta trashata qui? solo la rai..


E quelli che gli corrono dietro?ahahahahha


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quella si porta a letto di tutto, anche i cani.


A me basterebbe lei


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Anche la carriera dei Maneskin è finita dopo questa pagliacciata.


----------



## Walker (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che in un festival per soli vaccinati, che ci si poteva aspettare. Però, onestamente, poteva essere più creativo anche da quel punto di vista. Un peccato perché l'inizio del monologo mi era piaciuto molto, poi dai vaccini e dall'ode a Mattarella un calo drastico. Come al solito Fiorello ha tirato un colpo al cerchio ed uno alla botte. Almeno ha perchiulato anche l'intoccabile Draghi, cosa che non fanno nemmeno più i giornali d'opposizione tipo Libero e Il Giornale.


Non c'entra nulla vaccinati o meno, è perculamento alle fake news.
Poi non è vero che è un festival per soli vaccinati, tant'è che tra i cantanti non si sa chi lo è e chi no, hanno deciso di non riferire niente su questo.


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> E quelli che gli corrono dietro?ahahahahha


Ci mancava solo il disturbatore Paolini con l'uccello di fuori.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Anche la carriera dei Maneskin è finita dopo questa pagliacciata.



Non credo, ormai sono lanciati


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Attenzione a questi. Chissà che combinano...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione a questi. Chissà che combinano...



Menano Amadeus


----------



## Walker (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ornella Muti sembra abbia le corde vocali distrutte dal fumo.
Una voce orribile, che ricorda quella dei tabagisti più incalliti.


----------



## Zenos (1 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque lei come bassista fa proprio pena.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ornella Muti sembra abbia le corde vocali distrutte dal fumo.
> Una voce orribile, che ricorda quella dei tabagisti più incalliti.



Credo abbia quasi 70 anni, poteva starsene a casa.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Febbraio 2022)

Gianni Morandi paladino dell'eterosessualità in un gay pride mascherato all'Ariston


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gianni Morandi paladino dell'eterosessualità in un gay pride mascherato all'Ariston



Esagerato


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Gianni Morandi paladino dell'eterosessualità in un gay pride mascherato all'Ariston



Occhio che tra un po' inchiappettano anche lui...


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

Standing ovation chiamata


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Pure qui mascolinità da tutti i pori


----------



## Walker (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Credo abbia quasi 70 anni, poteva starsene a casa.


Ne ha 66, ma sono rimasto sconcertato dalla voce...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio che tra un po' inchiappettano anche lui...



Uno su mille ce la fa...


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Chissà cosa si sarebbe inventato oggi un rino gaetano per perculare pagliacci e figuranti.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Quello con la chitarra pare Vito il comico bolognese


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ne ha 66, ma sono rimasto sconcertato dalla voce...


Voce pessima.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2022)

L' acustica dell' Ariston fa veramente cag.. ogni volta comunque.

Ma sono presi dalla strada?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Che macchina da guerra i Maneskin. C'è un abisso con i concorrenti che si sono appena esibiti.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ne ha 66, ma sono rimasto sconcertato dalla voce...


Ma non ha sempre avuto questa voce?
Io almeno la ricordo sempre così.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> L' acustica dell' Ariston fa veramente cag.. ogni volta comunque.
> 
> Ma sono presi dalla strada?



Li hanno assunti i navigator


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Non c'entra nulla vaccinati o meno, è perculamento alle fake news.
> *Poi non è vero che è un festival per soli vaccinati*, tant'è che tra i cantanti non si sa chi lo è e chi no, hanno deciso di non riferire niente su questo.


Il pubblico può accedere solo con Super Green Pass. Al massimo se non sono vaccinati, sono guariti. O al massimo massimo, ce l'hanno falso  .


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non ha sempre avuto questa voce?
> Io almeno la ricordo sempre così.



Così roca no.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non ha sempre avuto questa voce?
> Io almeno la ricordo sempre così.



Ai tempi di Celentano era una voce roca ma sensuale, ora è il rantolo di uno zombie in decomposizione.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente un big VERO


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Vai Massimo. Col tuo vocalizio urla al mondo:"Viva la gnagna!".


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Sempre di classe Massimo.


----------



## Walker (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il pubblico può accedere solo con Super Green Pass. Al massimo se non sono vaccinati, sono guariti. O al massimo massimo, ce l'hanno falso  .


Pensavo ti riferissi ai cantanti...
Per il resto, da sempre il 99,9999999% del pubblico del festival è televisivo, quelli dell' Ariston sono quattro gatti, per cui non vedo il problema.


----------



## DavidGoffin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ho adorato Fiorello che ha preso per i fondelli i complottisti del microchip e grafene e al contempo le troppe restrizioni con le quali ci fanno vivere come provare febbre Figliuolo e compagnia cantante


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ranieri è uno dei possibili vincitori, secondo me.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vai Massimo. Col tuo vocalizio urla al mondo:"Viva la gnagna!".


Mah dubito.. Giravano certe voci pure su questo qua..


----------



## Walker (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma non ha sempre avuto questa voce?
> Io almeno la ricordo sempre così.


Sinceramente non lo so, la ricordavo da qualche film d'epoca e la voce era ben diversa, magari forse doppiata...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Bravo Massimo.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ahhhhhhh ecco Clapton e BB King


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Mammut


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Testosterone razza in estinzione.

Guardate questi due...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Testosterone razza in estinzione.
> 
> Guardate *questi *due...


QUESTE due


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Occhio che tra questi due scatta la scenetta ZAN ZAN....


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Si inculano in camerino o direttamente sul palco?


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Occhio che tra questi due scatta la scenetta ZAN ZAN....



Ahahahaahhaha ho pensato la stessa cosa.

Brividi


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Si inculano in camerino o direttamente sul palco?


C... loro


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Oddio.... 

Quell'altro sta sempre con la mano sul pacco


----------



## Raryof (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ma perché hanno chiamato Amadeus alla fine? potevano chiamare Platinette, Luxuria e ovviamente Zorzi.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma perché hanno chiamato* Amadeus *alla fine? potevano chiamare Platinette, Luxuria e ovviamente Zorzi.



Usato sicuro.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente un uomo dai.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Finalmente un uomo dai.



Però non canta


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente un po' di figa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Una gnocca? Che succede?


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

La Mena


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Finalmente un po' di figa



W la ... Spagna


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Massimo Ranieri troppo in alto rispetto a tutti gli altri. Grande pezzo.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Anna Mena(celo)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Adesso si toglie la maschera e si scopre che è Malgioglio.

Una gnocca su quel palco non è accettabile.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Canzone oscena, ma lei compensa di brutto  .


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ho tolto l'audio ma almeno è bona


----------



## 7vinte (1 Febbraio 2022)

Mica male oeh!


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Canzone oscena, ma lei compensa di brutto  .



Perché, canta?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Adesso si toglie la maschera e si scopre che è Malgioglio.
> 
> Una gnocca su quel palco non è accettabile.


Oppure alza la gonna e mostra il pacco da Ano Mano


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché, canta?



La bocca non le serve per cantare...


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ha detto sostenibile! Hanno ingaggiato Maldini?


----------



## Walker (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Perché, canta?


Ahahahah come cantante fa pietà, come gnocca è bona forte questa


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La bocca non le serve per cantare...



Restiamo eleganti


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Questa "canzone" avrà accuse di plagio. Nel ritornello è uguale ad "Amandoti" di Gianna Nannini.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

"Sostenibile"

Non si fanno mancare niente. Hanno inghiottito tutto il vocabolario del padronato.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questa "canzone" avrà accuse di plagio. Nel ritornello è uguale ad "Amandoti" di Gianna Nannini.



Già


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ahahahah come cantante fa pietà, *come gnocca è bona forte questa*



Per quello è stata ammessa.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

E questo da dove viene?


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

E quest'altro disadattato dove lo hanno raccolto?

Giuro che mi sta quasi venendo nostalgia di Mirko e il cane


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

E questo chi è?
Lo scesni della musica?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E questo da dove viene?



Direttamente dall'immondizia, ha ancora il sacco addosso.


----------



## pazzomania (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ana Mena se la bomba (ANCHE lui, probabilmente) il nostro buon Brahim Diaz


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quanti personaggi ci sono quest'anno?


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra Gioca Jouer di Cecchetto questo. Lui inascoltabile, autotune a livelli vergognosi.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Direttamente dall'immondizia, ha ancora il sacco addosso.



Rivoglio Claudio Villa


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ma quanti personaggi ci sono quest'anno?



Personaggi tanti, cantanti pochi.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Pare edward mani di forbice.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pare edward mani di forbice.


Quello era Bravi


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

*Sui social partono le prime accuse di plagio. Molti trovano somiglianze con "Amandoti" di Gianna Nannini e "Duecentomila ore" di Ana Mena.*


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Pare edward mani di forbice.



Una vera schifezza


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rivoglio Claudio Villa


Beh c'era Il Volo qualche anno fa  .


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sui social partono le prime accuse di plagio. Molti trovano somiglianze con "Amandoti" di Gianna Nannini e "Duecentomila ore" di Ana Mena.*



Perfetto, la canzone allora avrà successo.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Maialona questa con sti capelli rosa


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh c'era Il Volo qualche anno fa  .



Sono tradizionalista.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sui social partono le prime accuse di plagio. Molti trovano somiglianze con "Amandoti" di Gianna Nannini e "Duecentomila ore" di Ana Mena.*



Così possono squalificare l'unica gnocca.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Così possono squalificare l'unica gnocca.



Macché squalificare. La cosa farà aumentare l'audience.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Che piaccia o meno i Maneskin sono bravi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Damiano è davvero uno dei migliori frontman in circolazione oggi


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Damiano è davvero uno dei migliori frontman in circolazione oggi



Ci sa fare, senza dubbio.


----------



## diavoloINme (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che piaccia o meno i Maneskin sono bravi.


Andrebbero giudicati solo per la voce , per il resto hanno inventato nulla.

C'era chi rompeva gli schemi 40-50 anni fa quando davvero la gente impallidiva.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Bravi i Maneskin. Solo che mi aspettavo la slinguazzata tra di loro o ad Amadeus o a quell'altro soggettone di Coletta che sogna di fare il nuovo Del Noce. Ho perso la scommessa, mannaccia.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

E questo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci sa fare, senza dubbio.


È che ci si concentra sempre solo sui look e le ambiguità sessuali (per altro volutamente esagerate) ma tecnicamente è un cantante clamoroso, sia come timbro che come range.. Inoltre è credibilissimo anche quando canta in inglese che per un italiano è davvero raro


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Dio mio pessimo pure quest'altro. Ed ora non mi venite a dire chi era Dargen D'amico, che io lo ascoltavo dalle Sacre Scuole.


----------



## Route66 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che piaccia o meno i Maneskin sono bravi.


Porca miseria che razza di pezzo che hanno tirato fuori!!!
Brano ed esibizione da brividi... complimenti!


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> E questo?


Pare quello che ai matrimoni si lancia nel karaoke dopo aver alzato troppo il gomito..


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> È che ci si concentra sempre solo sui look e le ambiguità sessuali (per altro volutamente esagerate) ma tecnicamente è un cantante clamoroso, sia come timbro che come range.. Inoltre è credibilissimo anche quando canta in inglese che per un italiano è davvero raro


No ma lo dico io per primo, eccezionali stasera. Facessero sempre queste esibizioni, senza sceneggiate e roba propagandista varia, vedi che qui sul forum nessuno li criticherebbe. Anzi, ricordo che quando vinsero a Sanremo qui ci fu un grande entusiasmo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pare quello che ai matrimoni si lancia nel karaoke dopo aver alzato troppo il gomito..



...e poi finisce in rissa


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Il pezzo di Dargen è chiaramente il preferito di Amadeus, gli ha quasi fatto un endorsement evidenziando una parte del testo.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Route66 ha scritto:


> Porca miseria che razza di pezzo che hanno tirato fuori!!!
> Brano ed esibizione da brividi... complimenti!



Finalmente un gruppo italiano che il Mondo apprezza.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No ma lo dico io per primo, eccezionali stasera. Facessero sempre queste esibizioni, senza sceneggiate e roba propagandista varia, vedi che qui sul forum nessuno li criticherebbe. Anzi, ricordo che quando vinsero a Sanremo qui ci fu un grande entusiasmo.


Speravo avrebbero fatto beggin, mentre ero sicuro che non gli avrebbero mai lasciato fare mamamia o i wanna be your slave


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque la serata scorre benissimo, i Festival di Amadeus hanno avuto sempre scalette confusionarie, quest'anno c'è più spazio alla gara. Peccato che la musica non c'è.


----------



## 7vinte (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No ma lo dico io per primo, eccezionali stasera. Facessero sempre queste esibizioni, senza sceneggiate e roba propagandista varia, vedi che qui sul forum nessuno li criticherebbe. Anzi, ricordo che quando vinsero a Sanremo qui ci fu un grande entusiasmo.


Ahahaha mi complimentai io che sono il Re dei "bigotti", cattolico e tradizionalista


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ok scherzare ma molto bello quel pezzo dei Maneskin, senza dubbio.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Speravo avrebbero fatto beggin, mentre ero sicuro che non gli avrebbero mai lasciato fare mamamia o i wanna be your slave



Coraline è più "sanremese".


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Speravo avrebbero fatto beggin, mentre ero sicuro che non gli avrebbero mai lasciato fare mamamia o i wanna be your slave


Hanno giustamente fatto i pezzi che li valorizzano di più come musicisti e meno come fenomeni da baraccone. Almeno questo...


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok scherzare ma molto bello quel pezzo dei Maneskin, senza dubbio.



Di pezzi belli ne hanno fatti diversi.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

In arrivo Colapesce e Di Martino


----------



## KILPIN_91 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Coraline è più "sanremese".


Beccato!! Stai guardando sanscemo


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Hanno giustamente fatto i pezzi che li valorizzano di più come musicisti e meno come fenomeni da baraccone. Almeno questo...


Da quando il rock è un fenomeno da baraccone? 
Comunque Coraline è un bel pezzo


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Beccato!! Stai guardando sanscemo



Dall'inizio. E' adeguato al mio Q.I.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Da quando il rock è un fenomeno da baraccone?
> Comunque Coraline è un bel pezzo


Beh, Mammamia non ha nulla di rock. Intendevo quei pezzi lì e che, purtroppo, pare sia la strada che stanno prendendo.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Orietta Berti ahahahahah.


----------



## admin (1 Febbraio 2022)

Ancora vanno in giro sti scemi?


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh, Mammamia non ha nulla di rock. Intendevo quei pezzi lì e che, purtroppo, pare sia la strada che stanno prendendo.


Stanno solo battendo il ferro caldo.. Negli states vanno via di testa per quelle e loro si pigliano i soldi.. 
Hanno 20 anni cmq


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Come ho detto prima, la serata scorre bene, penso che domani ci sarà un buon ascolto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ancora vanno in giro sti scemi?


Ma Adani da quando canta??


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

L'unica cosa buona, la pattinatrice, non se la sono portata.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

La Berti pare una Valchiria di God of War


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

Gioè me lo ricordo quando diceva "Sono Salvatore Riiiina". Sono passati quasi vent'anni mi sa, mammamia.


----------



## fabri47 (1 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Gioè me lo ricordo quando diceva "Sono Salvatore Riiiina". Sono passati quasi vent'anni mi sa, mammamia.


Ma che sta facendo? Ahahahahah. Stanno chiaramente tirando avanti per arrivare alle 2 di notte.


----------



## Blu71 (1 Febbraio 2022)

La Ferreri sembra canti sempre la stessa canzone.


----------



## Hellscream (1 Febbraio 2022)

@admin quell'Rkomi di poco fa, il nome è l'anagramma di Mirko! Magari è Mirko e il cane sotto falsa identità!


----------



## Milanforever26 (1 Febbraio 2022)

La ferreri con quell'imbuto sulla bocca pareva prestata direttamente da pornhub..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (1 Febbraio 2022)

E' comparsa la Canalis in una pubblicità, meglio dieci secondi di pubblicità che tutto Sanremo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' comparsa la Canalis in una pubblicità, meglio dieci secondi di pubblicità che tutto Sanremo.


Ah mi pareva fosse lei poi si è volatilizzata


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia che imbarazzo il contrasto tra questi sul palco con la dance e la platea di morti di sonno semi-imbalsamati..


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Devo aspettare mezzanotte per sentire un pò di musica bella e non è nemmeno in gara. Ma facessero un Festival di musica elettronica qualche volta


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che imbarazzo il contrasto tra questi sul palco con la dance e la platea di morti di sonno semi-imbalsamati..


Li stanno risvegliando.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che imbarazzo il contrasto tra questi sul palco con la dance e la platea di morti di sonno semi-imbalsamati..


Praticamente ballano solo i miliardari in prima fila, probabilmente perché pensano che sono miliardari


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

29 pagine il primo giorno


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Grandi Meduza milanisti


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

I Meduza MILANISTI.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Hozier da che era una star, è finito per essere presentato come un passato per strada in una canzone di questi tre. Nemmeno tra gli ospiti annunciati.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I Meduza MILANISTI.


Suonano per dimenticare?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Suonano per dimenticare?



No, per festeggiare di non essere interisti.


----------



## diavoloINme (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> No, per festeggiare di non essere interisti.


Vabbè quello si vede dalla faccia.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Almeno Terence saliva e scendeva dalla bici con una gamba sola


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Frassica.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

In arrivo la prima classifica provvisoria. Ranieri in testa?


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> In arrivo la prima classifica provvisoria. Ranieri in testa?



ma se ha steccato di brutto? 

(si, anche da Londra si guarda Sanremo)


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma se ha steccato di brutto?
> 
> (si, anche da Londra si guarda Sanremo)



Tranquillo, è sicuro che si guarda in molti posti. 
Previsione?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Il Maestro Battiato.


----------



## Marilson (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo, è sicuro che si guarda in molti posti.
> Previsione?



devo sentirle (e vederle tutte ben bene). Le mie preferenze sono comunque Elisa e Le Vibrazioni


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ranieri ha un gran bel pezzo tipicamente Sanremese, peccato che è senza voce, spero si riprenda per giovedì


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Primo posto per i due culandroni, secondo per quelli che hanno fatto il pugno chiuso, ultimo posto la gnocca.

Direi che la classifica riflette perfettamente la serata


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera si è visto testosterone solo quando è entrato Matteo. Di etero in gara solo Ranieri e Morandi praticamente


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> I più etero stasera erano Ranieri e Morandi e con questo ho detto tutto



La Mena non è affatto male.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Mena non è affatto male.


Di donne donne ce n'erano, La Mena è una gran bella tüsa


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Di donne donne ce n'erano, La Mena è una gran bella tüsa



Concentriamoci sulle donne.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Yuman


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Stasera si è visto testosterone solo quando è entrato Matteo. Di etero in gara solo Ranieri e Morandi praticamente


La vecchia guardia non tradisce.
Il dilagare del nuovo ciarpame invece è a dir poco preoccupante.


----------



## Milanoide (2 Febbraio 2022)

Intermezzi e siparietti insopportabili.
Noia mortale.
Peggio delle elezioni PDR


----------



## sunburn (2 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Suonano per dimenticare?


Di sicuro il nome del gruppo l’hanno scelto in omaggio alla consistenza di muscoli e tendini dei nostri(98% di acqua).


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Primo posto scontatissimo per Mahmood e Blanco nella sala stampa, i giornali gli hanno assegnato tutti 9 e 10. Achille Lauro in netta fase calante, tra l'altro il suo album è andato peggio di quello dello Zecchino d'Oro, il che dice tutto. Secondo me, dall'anno prossimo nessuno ne sentirà più parlare per lasciare spazio ad altri. 

In ogni caso, per me, Massimo Ranieri stravince su tutti. Stasera sono curioso per Rettore e Ditonellapiaga, secondo me sorprenderanno.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Boom di ascolti alla prima: 54.7% e 10.9 milioni di spettatori.*


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Primo posto scontatissimo per Mahmood e Blanco nella sala stampa, i giornali gli hanno assegnato tutti 9 e 10.



Pensa se si fossero ingroppati direttamente sul palco...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom di ascolti alla prima: 54.7% e 10.9 milioni di spettatori.*


Ieri comunque evidenti problemi tecnici durante le esibizioni. C'erano brani dove l'arrangiamento era più alto della parte vocale, ad esempio durante il ritornello dei pezzi di Noemi e Massimo Ranieri non si capiva niente.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Marilson ha scritto:


> ma se ha steccato di brutto?
> 
> (si, anche da Londra si guarda Sanremo)


Hanno avuto molti problemi di intonazione ieri, chi per incapacità e chi perché messo in difficoltà dal troppo volume degli strumenti. Pure gli Stadio ebbero un problema simile alla prima puntata del Festival del 2016 che alla fine vinsero, ma quella prima esibizione fu un disastro.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Febbraio 2022)

La mia sintesi della prima serata:

Achille Lauro feat. Harlem Gospel Choir: non ho sentito ma nel dubbio INCAPACE RACCOMANDATO FIGLIO D'UN CANE MAGISTRATO
Yuman: non ho sentito e non so chi sia
Noemi: canzone del tutto inadatta al suo timbro da barbona ubriaca
Gianni Morandi: riciclo del riciclo di robe alla Stasera mi butto con solito testo insulsamente ottimista di Jovanotti, il Giannone ce la mette tutta ma non basta
La Rappresentante di Lista ha la mia preferenza se si vota per espatriarli in Costa d'avorio
Michele Bravi: la potenza e l'estensione di un criceto applicati ad un cosplay di un fumetto sudcoreano
Massimo Ranieri: il cantante preferito di mia nonna morta da quasi 10 anni
Mahmood e Blanco: ho partecipato a funerali meno strazianti
Ana Mena: ottima artista se togli l'audio
Rkomi: Insuperabile rottura di palle, "a 180.000 giri su una coupeé" possibilmente contromano in A3 grazie;
Dargen D’Amico: i miei amici che ascoltano rap me lo descrivono da anni come un poeta e mi fido, quello che ho visto ieri però sembrava uscito dalla parodia russa di capodanno
Giusy Ferreri: una caffettiera al posto delle corde vocali
Maneskin: energia ok, carisma ok, se fossimo nel 1994 e loro sapessero suonare e non sembrassero usciti da una festa in maschera di halloween potrebbero fare da resident band all'hard rock café di Verona.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Febbraio 2022)

Davvero non capisco come possiate dire che Ranieri abbia sfoderato una gran prestazione, "il favorito". Ha portato una canzone del 1950  e lo dico da estimatore di Massimo. 
Morandi strappa sempre l'applauso e il sorriso ma non penso avrà reali possibilità.
Lauro ripetitivo fino alla noia, non fa più notizia ormai.
Mahmood e Blanco checché se ne dica sono gli unici che hanno portato un pezzo da radio (forse assieme a Dargen d'Amico) che qualcuno si degnerà di riascoltare finito il festival. 
Il resto, bassissimo livello.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Su Rai 1 proprio ora stanno notando che c'è poco entusiasmo su Achille Lauro, mentre tutti hanno elogiato Mahmood e Blanco che personalmente ho trovato pessimi. Comunque Blanco disse che il suo pezzo "Mi Fai Impazzire" era dedicato alla figa, quindi penso sia etero  .


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Lex Hallelujah ha scritto:


> Davvero non capisco come possiate dire che Ranieri abbia sfoderato una gran prestazione, "il favorito". Ha portato una canzone del 1950  e lo dico da estimatore di Massimo.
> Morandi strappa sempre l'applauso e il sorriso ma non penso avrà reali possibilità.
> Lauro ripetitivo fino alla noia, non fa più notizia ormai.
> Mahmood e Blanco checché se ne dica sono gli unici che hanno portato un pezzo da radio (forse assieme a Dargen d'Amico) che qualcuno si degnerà di riascoltare finito il festival.
> Il resto, bassissimo livello.


Fossi stato Ranieri io avrei portato Mia Ragione, che infatti lui voleva portare in gara salvo poi ripensarci e presentarla da superospite a Sanremo di 2 anni fa. Molto più radiofonica. Penso che comunque verrà premiato con qualche premio che danno alla fine, tipo Premio della Critica o quelle robe lì.


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Fossi stato Ranieri io avrei portato Mia Ragione, che infatti lui voleva portare in gara salvo poi ripensarci e presentarla da superospite a Sanremo di 2 anni fa. Molto più radiofonica. Penso che comunque verrà premiato con qualche premio che danno alla fine, tipo Premio della Critica o quelle robe lì.


Sono d'accordo, o lui o Morandi strapperanno sicuramente un premio "alla carriera".


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Rai 1 proprio ora stanno notando che c'è poco entusiasmo su Achille Lauro, mentre tutti hanno elogiato Mahmood e Blanco che personalmente ho trovato pessimi. Comunque Blanco disse che il suo pezzo "Mi Fai Impazzire" era dedicato alla figa, quindi penso sia etero  .


Mah, dopo quanto visto ieri, se quello è etero Malgioglio sprigiona testosterone da tutti i pori


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Mah, dopo quanto visto ieri, se quello è etero Malgioglio sprigiona testosterone da tutti i pori


Eh boh, da questo video al minuto 8:10 il gesto è eloquente  . Forse è "fluido". LOL.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su Rai 1 proprio ora stanno notando che c'è poco entusiasmo su Achille Lauro, mentre tutti hanno elogiato Mahmood e Blanco che personalmente ho trovato pessimi. Comunque Blanco disse che il suo pezzo "Mi Fai Impazzire" era dedicato alla figa, quindi penso sia etero  .



"Sola col tanga te lo strapperei via", intendendo Mahmood con il tanga.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> "Sola col tanga te lo strapperei via", intendendo Mahmood con il tanga.


Però quel video di quella canzone, con le gnocche che si slinguazzano  .


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*I Cugini di Campagna a Storie Italiane su Rai 1: "Bravissimi i Maneskin, ma anche Mahmood e Blanco. I Maneskin fanno le cover dei nostri vestiti...Per noi vincono Mahmood e Blanco".

E improvvisano una cover di "Brividi" il brano sanremese del duo.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eh boh, da questo video al minuto 8:10 il gesto è eloquente  . Forse è "fluido". LOL.




Questi diventano gay o fluidi a comando, in base a quello che chiedono le case discografiche.
Dopo quel gesto probabilmente la sua carriera rischiava di finire sul nascere.

Ieri sera era palesemente un'esibizione gay.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Fiorello stasera non ci sarà. Checco Zalone ospite.*


----------



## sacchino (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questi diventano gay o fluidi a comando, in base a quello che chiedono le case discografiche.
> Dopo quel gesto probabilmente la sua carriera rischiava di finire sul nascere.
> 
> Ieri sera era palesemente un'esibizione gay.


Se sei extracomunitario e gay al giorno d'oggi fai quello che vuoi.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (2 Febbraio 2022)

a me Mammut e Elefante Blanco fanno solo venire il latte alle ginocchia. Leggo lodi sperticate per la loro canzone. A me ha entusiasmato quanto l'angelus del papa la domenica


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2022)

Condivido le parole dell'ottimo Mons. Antonio Suetta sul "battesimo" di Lauro, ma credo possa essere non solo inutile fare comunicati, ma anzi controproducente, questi buffoni vanno ignorati


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Febbraio 2022)

ho scoperto oggi che esiste il Fanta SanRemo. Io ero rimasto al Fanta Calcio.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Condivido le parole dell'ottimo Mons. Antonio Suetta sul "battesimo" di Lauro, ma credo possa essere non solo inutile fare comunicati, ma anzi controproducente, questi buffoni vanno ignorati


Achille Lauro campa di questo, perchè musicalmente è il nulla cosmico. Anzi, chiedo scusa di aver messo il termine musica vicino al suo nome.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Pronti ad un'altra serata all'insegna del testosterone ai massimi livelli?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Vi è piaciuto ieri Fiorello che faceva Back in Black in siciliano imitando la voce di Brian Johnson?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Il pezzo di Rkomi in versione studio non è malaccio, in live fa schifo. Solitamente è il contrario, ossia che è l'orchestra che valorizza i pezzi. Anche il video, bello pieno d'azione. Ah, visto che ormai è l'argomento dominante, sto Rkomi è etero e qui ci sono le prove. Espulsione immediata  .


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il pezzo di Rkomi in versione studio non è malaccio, in live fa schifo. Solitamente è il contrario, ossia che è l'orchestra che valorizza i pezzi. Anche il video, bello pieno d'azione. Ah, visto che ormai è l'argomento dominante, sto Rkomi è etero e qui ci sono le prove. Espulsione immediata  .


L'opposto invece è il video di Mahmood, dove se la fa con un nero  .


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Mahmood e Blanco ed Elisa favoriti per la vittoria finale, secondo i bookmakers.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Luca Argentero non ci sarà per lutto familiare (è morto il suocero, il padre di sua moglie Cristina Marino, anche lei attrice).*


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2022)

non mi spiego come questa discussione possa avere tanti commenti....
tra l'altro quasi tutti negativi.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

True story


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi spiego come questa discussione possa avere tanti commenti....
> tra l'altro quasi tutti negativi.


Perché sanscemo è sanscemo


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ho ascoltato attentamente la canzone di Dargen, un altro pezzo per nulla valorizzato ieri. Dico solo che per i seguenti versi: _"Che brutta fine le mascherine, la nostra storia che va a farsi benedire" _merita la vittoria.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Perché sanscemo è sanscemo



Agli Italiani piace


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi spiego come questa discussione possa avere tanti commenti....
> tra l'altro quasi tutti negativi.



In Italia piace criticare. Del resto è la cosa più facile da fare.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Agli Italiani piace


Gli italiani si sa,hanno il gusto dell'orrido


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Raga, ma secondo voi lo confermano Amadeus? Per me va a finire di si. Tanto, se tolgono lui ci mettono uno peggio sicuro.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Gli italiani si sa,hanno il gusto dell'orrido



Sbagli. Sanremo è ormai una tradizione nazionalpopolare e come tale va considerata.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, ma secondo voi lo confermano Amadeus? Per me va a finire di si. Tanto, se tolgono lui ci mettono uno peggio sicuro.



Dipende dai dati auditel.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dipende dai dati auditel.


Ha fatto l'ascolto più alto dal 2005. Per questo chiedevo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Per me se tolgono Amadeus e visto chi c'è alla dirigenza, il successore sarà uno tra Cattelan, Insinna, Cucciari, oppure Mika direttore artistico ed un cast di attori tipo come fece Baglioni.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha fatto l'ascolto più alto dal 2005. Per questo chiedevo.



Se tutto il Festival si chiuderà con ascolti altissimi è ovvio che lo confermeranno. Comunque meglio Amadeus che tanti altri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Quando c'è il travone valletto?

E' troppo anche per la mia visione dedicata agli insulti e al massacro mediatico, non partecipo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non mi spiego come questa discussione possa avere tanti commenti....
> tra l'altro quasi tutti negativi.


Non credo che tu abbia capito la filosofia del topic 

E' una tradizione di Milanworld dissacrante.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga, ma secondo voi lo confermano Amadeus? Per me va a finire di si. Tanto, se tolgono lui ci mettono uno peggio sicuro.


il prossimo lo presente Ibra direttamente


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non credo che tu abbia capito la filosofia del topic
> 
> E' una tradizione di Milanworld dissacrante.


Niente, bisogna per forza rompere i c. Anche quando si gioca


----------



## Dexter (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il pezzo di Rkomi in versione studio non è malaccio, in live fa schifo. Solitamente è il contrario, ossia che è l'orchestra che valorizza i pezzi. Anche il video, bello pieno d'azione. Ah, visto che ormai è l'argomento dominante, sto Rkomi è etero e qui ci sono le prove. Espulsione immediata  .


No Fabri, io questo non lo posso vedere...ha sempre fatto schifo come rapper (é della stessa "wave" di Sferaebbasta, Ghali e co.) e quindi si é gettato nel pop/commerciale ma...un po' come tutti i """rapper""", non sa cantare. Con le dovute proporzioni e differenze, é lo stesso percorso intrapreso da Lauro. Io questi che cambiano genere da un giorno all'altro per diventare famosi o fare soldi, specie se degli incapaci, non li reggo...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> il prossimo lo presente Ibra direttamente


Magari  . Almeno ci sarà un contraddittorio al politicamente corretto.


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

Probabilmente questa edizione del festival raggiungerà il più alto livello di froceria mai visto nella televisione italiana.
Ormai siamo allo sbando assoluto.
Sono curioso di vedere se prima o dopo questa deriva imploderà su se stessa, forse è solo una moda, la ruota gira...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Quando c'è il travone valletto?
> 
> E' troppo anche per la mia visione dedicata agli insulti e al massacro mediatico, non partecipo



Dovrebbe essere domani sera. Preparati


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> No Fabri, io questo non lo posso vedere...ha sempre fatto schifo come rapper (é della stessa "wave" di Sferaebbasta, Ghali e co.) e quindi si é gettato nel pop/commerciale ma...un po' come tutti i """rapper""", non sa cantare. Con le dovute proporzioni e differenze, é lo stesso percorso intrapreso da Lauro. Io questi che cambiano genere da un giorno all'altro per diventare famosi o fare soldi, specie se degli incapaci, non li reggo...


A me non piace quella roba, però il pezzo in questione è ben prodotto, ci sta. Io non sono uno che appena sa che quella canzone la canta uno che non mi piace, allora fa schifo. Tipo, il pezzo di Fedez dell'anno scorso mi faceva schifo, perchè faceva schifo, non perchè mi sta antipatico Fedez. Se questo pezzo di Rkomi l'avesse fatto un Fedez o uno Sferaebbasta avrei avuto la stessa opinione, per dire.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A me non piace quella roba, però il pezzo in questione è ben prodotto, ci sta. Io non sono uno che appena sa che quella canzone la canta uno che non mi piace, allora fa schifo. Tipo, il pezzo di Fedez dell'anno scorso mi faceva schifo, perchè faceva schifo, non perchè mi sta antipatico Fedez. Se questo pezzo di Rkomi l'avesse fatto un Fedez o uno Sferaebbasta avrei avuto la stessa opinione, per dire.


Per dire, anche "Mi fai impazzire" di Blanco e Sferaebbasta non mi spiaceva. Ora linciatemi  .


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

No Amadeus al 99,9999999999% non lo rifà più. Non si è mai visto farlo più di 3 volte di seguito negli ultimi anni, e già l'anno scorso aveva detto che non l'avrebbe più fatto figuriamoci un altro.

Comunque Sanremo in Italia è un istituzione, purtroppo la qualità della musica si è abbassata notevolmente ma non è colpa dei direttori artistici ma si ragiona sempre sui numeri e gli introiti che la Rai come tutte le altre aziende hanno bisogno di fare, le direttive per la scelta dei cantanti arrivano soprattutto dall'alto.
Per accalappiare pubblico devi accontentare un pò tutti, quindi quota giovanissimi con quelli di Amici e di Canale5, la quota di musica pop classica con le varie Elisa Annalisa ecc le quote over coi Morandi Albano ecc e poi le quote del momento vari rapper trapper....è così che si prende pubblico e un pò tutti i gusti. Che è un bene ma anche un male, e difatti ha fatto superrecord con la prima quest'anno


----------



## Dexter (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A me non piace quella roba, però il pezzo in questione è ben prodotto, ci sta. Io non sono uno che appena sa che quella canzone la canta uno che non mi piace, allora fa schifo. Tipo, il pezzo di Fedez dell'anno scorso mi faceva schifo, perchè faceva schifo, non perchè mi sta antipatico Fedez. Se questo pezzo di Rkomi l'avesse fatto un Fedez o uno Sferaebbasta avrei avuto la stessa opinione, per dire.


Si hai ragione, non riesco a valutare obiettivamente. Mi fa troppo pena come artista. Anche se il testo lo trovo super mediocre e banale anche sforzandomi di essere imparziale, il solito testo di Rkomi insomma... (che sarebbe Mirko al contrario, che fantasia..)


----------



## Dexter (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per dire, anche "Mi fai impazzire" di Blanco e Sferaebbasta non mi spiaceva. Ora linciatemi  .


É un gran pezzo da radio oggettivamente. Intendevo dire, ma in parte hai già capito, che non "tollero" che un artista cambi genere musicale per vendersi. In questo senso gente come Lauro e Rkomi, che sono stati (più o meno..) dei rapper, non riesco a digerirli, mi fan pena...lo stesso se una Giusy Ferreri si mettesse a fare trap eh


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> É un gran pezzo da radio oggettivamente. Intendevo dire, ma in parte hai già capito, che non "tollero" che un artista cambi genere musicale per vendersi. In questo senso gente come Lauro e Rkomi, che sono stati (più o meno..) dei rapper, non riesco a digerirli, mi fan pena...lo stesso se una Giusy Ferreri si mettesse a fare trap eh


Lauro a me non piace proprio musicalmente. Rolls Royce ci stava sì seppur ultra parachiula, anche se la sua voce proprio non la tollero, ma Me Ne Frego e quest'ultima qui sono pezzi mediocrissimi e dei mezzi plagi del primo pezzo, non a caso da lì si è dato alle sceneggiate proprio perchè """musicalmente""" aveva già dato. Rkomi non lo conosco bene, ho sentito qualcosa al capodanno di Amadeus e a Battiti l'ho trovato inascoltabile, come anche il live di ieri. Ma devo dire che, almeno nella versione studio di questo pezzo, ci sta nel brano. Poi per quanto riguarda i testi, non è un genere dove devi per forza fare robe poetiche o meno, basta il ritmo. 

Invece mi ricordo che due anni fa, sempre in tema rap ci fu un pezzo a Sanremo di Anastasio che nella versione dal vivo aveva dei riff metal ed io urlai "wow!", poi andai a sentire la versione studio e le chitarre erano tipo sparite e ci rimasi di sasso. 

Peccato per Blanco, che per me è il Post Malone italiano, ossia un trapper nostalgico del rock (rispetto ai suoi colleghi trapper ha una cultura musicale migliore), invece alla prima al Festival viene utilizzato come comodino per far riavere consensi a Mahmood (è andata così, perchè Mahmood non tirava più ed hanno messo il più "fresco" Blanco per rilanciarlo) in una ballad scontata e melensa dove le loro voci che già non sono granchè, risultano ulteriormente inascoltabili.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> No Amadeus al 99,9999999999% non lo rifà più. Non si è mai visto farlo più di 3 volte di seguito negli ultimi anni, e già l'anno scorso aveva detto che non l'avrebbe più fatto figuriamoci un altro.
> 
> Comunque Sanremo in Italia è un istituzione, purtroppo la qualità della musica si è abbassata notevolmente ma non è colpa dei direttori artistici ma si ragiona sempre sui numeri e gli introiti che la Rai come tutte le altre aziende hanno bisogno di fare, le direttive per la scelta dei cantanti arrivano soprattutto dall'alto.
> Per accalappiare pubblico devi accontentare un pò tutti, quindi quota giovanissimi con quelli di Amici e di Canale5, la quota di musica pop classica con le varie Elisa Annalisa ecc le quote over coi Morandi Albano ecc e poi le quote del momento vari rapper trapper....è così che si prende pubblico e un pò tutti i gusti. Che è un bene ma anche un male, e difatti ha fatto superrecord con la prima quest'anno



la qualità si sarà abbassata ma fanno numeri sempre più alti anche all'estero sto leggendo. Tra l'altro diverse canzoni sono già nei Trend YouTube di diversi paesi come Spagna e UK.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> la qualità si sarà abbassata ma fanno numeri sempre più alti anche all'estero sto leggendo. Tra l'altro diverse canzoni sono già nei Trend YouTube di diversi paesi come Spagna e UK.


Mahmood e Blanco stanno andando fortissimo. L'unica che può contrastarli è Elisa, a mio parere.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahah guardate chi c'è all'inizio di questo video?


----------



## cris (2 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna che vomito di roba. Non lo vedo da decenni, neanche 1 minuto. Mi vien l’orticaria


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ahahahah guardate chi c'è all'inizio di questo video?



Quando li candidano i pedogrullini?


----------



## Dexter (2 Febbraio 2022)

cris ha scritto:


> Madonna che vomito di roba. Non lo vedo da decenni, neanche 1 minuto. Mi vien l’orticaria


Sanremo non si vede perché piace  hai mail


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Immagino che trio Drusilla col Drusillo in mano, Mammuth e il compagno…


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Quant'è figa la Di Benedetto


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

La Di Benedetto sia benedetta


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Immagino che trio Drusilla col Drusillo in mano, Mammuth e il compagno…



Scena horror


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Eh stasera rientro tardi a casa. Salutatemi Paola


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

L'amico di Madame. Si sente. Fa schifo uguale  .


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Gianni Morandi e Massimo Ranieri avranno anche 100 anni a testa, ma sono gli unici in gara a cui piace la fregn...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Accendo e c'è un tizio vestito di rosa.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque Gianni Morandi e Massimo Ranieri avranno anche 100 anni a testa, ma sono gli unici in gara a cui piace la freg...


Pure a Rkomi, almeno dal videoclip. Poi se finge, è un bravo attore  .


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Accendo e c'è un tizio vestito di rosa.



Non ti va bene nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ah ecco la valletta Black live Matter


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Look orrendo di questa qui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Meglio la Muti in decomposizione che questo coso qui.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra la Kyenge e mi fermo qui...Magari è la figlia segreta.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Questa neanche ha iniziato e già sta leccando il cu...


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Dopo San Remo può andare fare i 10mila metri per l'etiopia


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

È pure un grissino. Secondo me, l'hanno messo apposta per montare la polemica razzistahah.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma al posto di Gianni Truppi potevano chiamare Gianni Drudi...quello di fiki fiki


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Questo finisce ultimo (non il cantante), canzone proprio anti-sanremese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ora ho capito, Gazidis ha bloccato Ibra per andarci lui stesso.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo finisce ultimo (non il cantante), canzone proprio anti-sanremese.


Arriva nei primi 3


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho capito in base a cosa certi soggetti sono catalogati come Big.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Arriva nei primi 3



Non credo.


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Povero Truppi


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Momento integrazione


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ius Soli spot?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Momento anti-razzistahahaahah. Comunque prestazione imbarazzante, al di là di tutto.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Che degrado


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Oh signore.....


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Eccola qua... Che due palle sti piagnistei..


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

ma questa è quella di suburra?


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Meritiamo l'estinzione, bisogna azzerare tutto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Non se lo merita, l'hanno chiamata lì perché è nera.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

E' italiana ok, il comizio però poteva risparmiarselo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Forza pubblico, tutti in ginocchio!


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Il primo post è la sacrosanta verità.. Cessa è nemmeno capace di parlare, sta lì solo per raccontare sta scemata..


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Si vede che è un'attrice, fintissima.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma dite che la pagano?


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

ha un non so che di Casti Casti


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

E' la scimmia di Gabbani?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Dio mio, è il festival di Fabio Fazio, sotto mentite spoglie questo. Comizi politici a gogo. E questo è solo l'antipasto. Domani sarà il peggio.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ma questa è quella di suburra?


Si.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Penso che lo share si stia azzerando...appena se ne accorgono entra qualcuno e la caccia a calci sul cul nero


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Dovremmo piangere?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Il razzismohohohoh. Ma basta, andasse a C'è posta per te.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque aldilà del momento un po’ cringe, non è proprio a suo agio sul palco. E mi volete dire che è brava? È chiaro che mi chieda se l’hanno presa per altri motivi..


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

Gazids è più scorrevole, lo avrei preferito


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Qua siamo peggio del momento di Favino, che almeno lì recitò bene la parte. Qui siamo a livelli imbarazzanti.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Penso che lo share si stia azzerando...appena se ne accorgono entra qualcuno e la caccia a calci



Domani, anzi tra pochi minuti, si scatenerà il plauso di tutti i politici


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Su Twitter la stanno massacrando


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Il direttore di repubblica si starà segando con mani e piedi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma davvero questa è un' attrice?


----------



## kekkopot (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Su Twitter la stanno massacrando


Del tipo?


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho finito...nasone


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Il direttore di repubblica si starà segando con mani e piedi.



Feltri si sta impiccando


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera hanno schierato la cavalleria pesante.
Immaginate poi domani con il travone che ha già detto che sarà sul palco per gli LGBT...


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Vorrei girare nuovamente per sentire qualche canzone,sempre se il monologo di questa che non so neanche chi sia e perchè è stata invitata è finalmente giunto al termine.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Questa si è fatta pesantemente nei camerini.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Vorrei girare nuovamente per sentire qualche canzone,sempre se il monologo di questa che non so neanche chi sia e perchè è stata invitata è finalmente giunto al termine.



Finita.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie, pubblicità.... GRAZIE!


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2022)

che pesantezza sti monologhi sul razzismo, bastaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Grazie, pubblicità.... GRAZIE!



Tanto poi torna


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

BossKilla7 ha scritto:


> E' la scimmia di Gabbani?


Stavo per affogarmi


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ho perso la voglia di vedere il Festival.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ho cambiato canale x non vomitare..ha finito vero?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho cambiato canale x non vomitare..ha finito vero?


Per ora


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente dei musicisti veri.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Amadeus il buonista però deve informare bene sulle Vibrazioni. Aprirono il concerto degli AC/DC e furono fischiati di brutto.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Era ora


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma non doveva esserci Vessicchio con Le Vibrazioni?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma non doveva esserci Vessicchio con Le Vibrazioni?



Si sarà suicidato dopo aver sentito la Cesarini


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Sta stonando Sarcina


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ho cambiato canale x non vomitare..ha finito vero?



Forza e coraggio, la serata sarà lunga e faticosa.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Bella la dedica a Stefano D'Orazio


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sta stonando Sarcina


Quest'anno è una prassi. Incredibile... Bella la dedica a Stefano, potevano dedicare 20 minuti a lui.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zalone, ora chissà...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Arriva Zalone sempre più somigliante a Saviano.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

non mi deludere Zalone


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zalone top


----------



## kekkopot (2 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Zalone.. altro livello rispetto a Fiorello


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Grande Zalone.. altro livello rispetto a Fiorello



Sta massacrando Amadeus.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sbagli. Sanremo è ormai una tradizione nazionalpopolare e come tale va considerata.


Ma dai una volta forse..adesso è un circo della sinistra


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zalone però ha pronunciato il termine "terroni". Però il termine effe, non ha il coraggio di dirlo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Presa per il culo juve : fatto
Grande Checco


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Ma dai una volta forse..adesso è un circo della sinistra



Sanremo è emanazione della Rai che è gestita dai partiti. Trai le tue conclusioni.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Perlomena scherza sui travoni come facciamo noi. A morte il politically correct.

Immagino che qualcuno si scandalizzerà.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

La Pausini noooooo per carità.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma per voi è geniale sta roba? Mah...È stata una gran parachiuliata, è stata una cosa pro-LGBT alla fine della fiera. E magari il PD si offende comunque.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma per voi è geniale sta roba? Mah...È stata una gran parachiuliata, è stata una cosa pro-LGBT alla fine della fiera. E magari il PD si offende comunque.



Zalone è così, il mesaggio è ambivalente.

Però almeno scherza su falli di travoni e gente che lo prende nel didietro. Al giorno d'oggi non si può fare nemmeno questo.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

meglio uno Zalone del pd che quella lagna di prima


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Zalone è così, il mesaggio è ambivalente.
> 
> Però almeno scherza su falli di travoni e gente che lo prende nel didietro. Al giorno d'oggi non si può fare nemmeno questo.


È stato un gran parachiulo. Ai calabresi li ha chiamati tranquillamente "terroni", ma agli omosessuali non li ha chiamati con la f-word (se così si può definire  ). E poi sul finale il messaggio è chiaro con il trans che dice "io sono metà e metà, tu sei un coghlione totale". Una cosa è certa, che il PD si indignerà di brutto, questo sì  .


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Zalone torna dopo, chissà chi prenderà di mira.


----------



## kekkopot (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma per voi è geniale sta roba? Mah...È stata una gran parachiuliata, è stata una cosa pro-LGBT alla fine della fiera. E magari il PD si offende comunque.


Ma anche fosse un messaggio pro-LGBT quale sarebbe il problema?
Almeno Zalone l'ha fatto in un modo e con termini che non sono risultati pesanti, anzi, il messaggio lanciato è quasi ambiguo.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ho sempre pensato che questa avesse tanto MA TANTO bisogno di ca. Lei come Giorgia


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

La Pausini con l'età è migliorata.


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zalone ambiguo ma fa ridere...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Puntata molto più noiosa rispetto a ieri. Con la Pausini sbadiglio e mi metto a dormire. Mi dicono che è la nuova canzone, ma non è la stessa di 30 anni fa?


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Oramai le sue canzoni sembrano tutte uguali


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Oramai le sue canzoni *sembrano* tutte uguali



Sono tutte uguali.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È stato un gran parachiulo. Ai calabresi li ha chiamati tranquillamente "terroni", ma agli omosessuali non li ha chiamati con la f-word (se così si può definire  ). E poi sul finale il messaggio è chiaro con il trans che dice "io sono metà e metà, tu sei un coghlione totale". Una cosa è certa, che il PD si indignerà di brutto, questo sì  .



E' stata più che altro una satira delle favole classiche che stravolgono in America, con i vari Cenerentolo e Belli Addormentati.
Sono contento che abbia preso per il culo la cancel culture.

Poi alla fine chiaramente ha lanciato un amo anche dall'altra parte, ora i vari partiti si contenderanno la "paternità" del suo messaggio.
Ma la sua qualità è anche questa, restare in bilico tra lo scorretto e il moralismo. Con più il primo del secondo, però.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

@KILPIN_91 manda la Leone a Sanremo


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Cmq inspiegabilmente quando cantano i cantanti veri improvvisamente l'acustica dell'ariston migliora.. Sarà che c'è chi sa cantare e chi no..


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Puntata molto più noiosa rispetto a ieri. Con la Pausini sbadiglio e mi metto a dormire. Mi dicono che è la nuova canzone, ma non è la stessa di 30 anni fa?


Sentita una, sentite tutte.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Testo scritto da Madame ahahahah. Sempre loro.


----------



## willcoyote85 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non credo che tu abbia capito la filosofia del topic
> 
> E' una tradizione di Milanworld dissacrante.


capisco, ma per me è come guardare la juve.
mi sento in errore ahahah


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forza e coraggio, la serata sarà lunga e faticosa.


Temo pure io


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> capisco, ma per me è come guardare la juve.
> mi sento in errore ahahah


Se la guardi per gufare non sei mai in errore.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Testo scritto da Madame ahahahah. Sempre loro.



Sbaglio o c'è carenza di lesbiche quest'anno?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Repubblica a quanto pare ha recepito il messaggio di Zalone. In homepage "Checco Zalone superstar".


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Oh, sentivamo la mancanza di quest'altro macho man!


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

Altro ********* sul palco.
È un gay pride a tutti gli effetti.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Mika, Pausini e Cattelan pagliaccio stanno stuprando un gran pezzo degli Abba, presente anche in Black Mirror all'episodio 2 della prima stagione.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Repubblica a quanto pare ha recepito il messaggio di Zalone. In homepage "Checco Zalone superstar".



Ma Il Giornale al contrario titola "Zalone schiaccia il politicamente corretto."

Vedi, come ti dicevo 
Per me è un grande proprio per questo.


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

Cattelan ha abbracciato la Pausini.
Sarà rimbalzato sugli airbag...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me uno di questi tre farà Sanremo l'anno prossimo.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma cattalan come è diventato famoso?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Che siparietto squallido.

Cattelan non riuscirebbe a condurre nemmeno a QSVS su Telelombardia.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*In tendenza #Fiorellovergogna su Twitter, per la battuta sui microchip.*


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Momento trash


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Secondo me uno di questi tre farà Sanremo l'anno prossimo.



Mi tengo Amadeus.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *In tendenza #Fiorellovergogna su Twitter, per la battuta sui microchip.*


Stesse attento e chiedesse subito scusa. Ieri comunque, se lo poteva evitare, invece non solo ha fatto la gag ma l'ha pure ripetuta. Si fa tanto i buonisti su queste cose, mentre su altre cose si attacca facilmente.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

A proposito di lesbiche


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A proposito di lesbiche



Pure questa è...?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pure questa è...?



Sì sì, prima di diventare famosa stava con una donna.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma ha fatto il gesto massone? LOL.


----------



## Walker (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì sì, prima di diventare famosa stava con una donna.


Peccato, ha una gran coscia.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sì sì, prima di diventare famosa stava con una donna.



E che c...


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Che palle ste cantanti italiane. Tutte uguali


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pure questa è...?


Sempre pensato. Ce l'ha proprio scritto in fronte


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma ha fatto il gesto massone? LOL.


No quello della fica


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Sempre pensato. Ce l'ha proprio scritto in fronte



Ridatemi Ana Mena o pure lei è...?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> No della fica



Ok che sono fissato, ma è sembrato anche a me!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> No della fica


Madonna...  

Ma la Michielin è laureata al conservatorio?


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ok che sono fissato, ma è sembrato anche a me!


Meno male che c'è ancora qualcuno sano...


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ridatemi Ana Mena o pure lei è...?


Quella se la bomba Diaz quindi non credo


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quella se la bomba Diaz quindi non credo


Le arriverà si e no ai fianchi


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Tra poco Iva Zanicchi. Io la voto, voglio vederla in costume da bagno.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque questa fa SEMPRE canzoni urlate. SEMPRE.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quella se la bomba Diaz quindi non credo



Il nostro Diaz?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il nostro Diaz?



Ora capisci perché non sta più in piedi.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Le arriverà si e no ai fianchi


Non sono due giganti dai ahah


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Quella se la bomba Diaz quindi non credo


Oggi dalla Bortone ha smentito. L'intervistatrice subito con la domanda "Saluta tuo fidanzato..." e lei "ma sono single".


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il nostro Diaz?


Eh si


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Ora capisci perché non sta più in piedi.



Più che capirlo lo invidio


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Eccomi, sono tornato ma devo ancora mangiare. Spero di non vomitare davanti alle porcherie di Sanscemo


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Senza Fiorello comunque è una noia, sembra un funerale. Sarà il monologo della sosia di Kyenge di prima, ma oggi una depressione.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Eh si



Bene, aumenta la stima per lui.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eccomi, sono tornato ma devo ancora mangiare. Spero di non vomitare davanti alle porcherie di Sanscemo



Che ti sei perso all'inizio....... riprendi i commenti spettacolari sulla tizia Ius Soli!


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Tra poco Iva Zanicchi. Io la voto, voglio vederla in costume da bagno.


Speriamo caghi nel vaso di fiori sul palco


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Altro sconosciuto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Questo fa la quinta elementare?


----------



## kekkopot (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Le arriverà si e no ai fianchi


Macchè è bassa anche lei


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo fa la quinta elementare?


torna buono per il Milan


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma alle 10 non dovrebbe essere a letto?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Speriamo caghi nel vaso di fiori sul palco


Ahahahaahah. Bisogna avere una certa esperienza da spettatore televisivo per capirla questa  . Mito Ivona!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Finito lo Zecchino d'Oro?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Big ma perché?


----------



## kekkopot (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo fa la quinta elementare?


Pensavo avesse 12 anni.


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Direttamente da tik tok.. Si sente direi..


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Per le 15enni


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Pure questo sprizza testosterone


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Oddio hanno preso il fake Ultimo. Quello vero, troppo fascista perché contro l'idolo sinistroide Mahmood.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia quando riappare questa salto sul divano dalla paura.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Questa sembra Arnold


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

E' tornata...


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

aridateme Ibra


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Una botta di gioventù


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Che show-woman. Come si fa a non amarla? <3


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque 82 anni Ivona...ed ancora bombabile


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Dal Bambino alla Vecchia


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che show-woman. Come si fa a non amarla? <3


Ma è lì per il talento


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2022)

Qui a casa mia nemmeno il tempo di andare in bagno che mi son ritrovato commissariato con i miei figli che guardano la TV in soggiorno e mia moglie nel letto, non posso vedere il festival


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque su Tweetter e forum vari la gente indignata con Zalone comunque e ciò mi fa godere parecchio


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Pure Iva in difficoltà con le note. Quest'anno fuori forma tutti, si sente che non è periodo di concerti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque su Tweetter e forum vari la gente indignata con Zalone comunque e ciò mi fa godere parecchio



Bene, vuol dire che ha colto nel segno.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque la vecchia Zanicchi canta meglio di tanti nuovi big.


----------



## Zenos (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pure Iva in difficoltà con le note. Quest'anno fuori forma tutti, si sente che non è periodo di concerti.


Secondo me hanno problemi con il ritorno. Sarcina ha fatto errori grossolani


----------



## Milanforever26 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ivona a 80 anni si mette in tasca Emma 10 volte


----------



## kekkopot (2 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> aridateme Ibra


Teneva il palco meglio Ibra di questa "attrice".
Ma non l'hanno presa per il colore della sua pelle, no no... assolutamente


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque su Tweetter e forum vari la gente indignata con Zalone comunque e ciò mi fa godere parecchio



Esattamente quello che voleva Zalone


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (2 Febbraio 2022)

Iva molto meglio del ragazzo che ieri aveva le scarpe da pagliaccio,yunan,yumam o come chezz si chiamava  
Se non altro non arriverà ultima


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Iva molto meglio del ragazzo che ieri aveva le scarpe da pagliaccio,yunan,yumam o come chezz si chiamava
> Se non altro non arriverà ultima


E' vecchia mica scarsa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Sono io che sono vecchio dentro o è stata obiettivamente tra le migliori delle due serate?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Secondo me hanno problemi con il ritorno. Sarcina ha fatto errori grossolani


Non vorrei che sia per il covid che ha avuto due anni fa. Pure a The Voice Senior, che fu ospite a sorpresa non convinse e Loredana Bertè che era giudice e non la vedeva come è da regolamento disse "è stonata".


----------



## kekkopot (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Che show-woman. Come si fa a non amarla? <3


Stessa identica cosa che ho pensato anche io.
Però come cantante non ce la fa più: ma a 82 anni cosa le si può chiedere?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Standing ovation per Iva Zanicchi.*


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono io che sono vecchio dentro o è stata obiettivamente tra le migliori delle due serate?


Iva è una vera cantante. E' stata brava.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Standing ovation per Iva Zanicchi.*



Meritata.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono io che sono vecchio dentro o è stata obiettivamente tra le migliori delle due serate?


Intonazione non perfetta, ma sicuramente una gran bella interpretazione. La classe non è acqua.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

A sta Stoccolma, se è donna (perchè qui non si sa mai...), du botte...


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ri-Zalone


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Ancora Zalone!*


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto è bona Ema, dovrebbe rimettere su qualche kiletto per me ( ed è subito bodyshaming )


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Sta perculando i rapper e trapper vari e senza autotune???


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Che cahata sta gag.


----------



## Swaitak (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Sta perculando i rapper e trapper vari e senza autotune???


da le piste a tutti quelli in gara


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Sta per caso prendendo per il culo i rapper ricchi come fedez?
Godoooo


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Almeno quella di prima faceva ridere.


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Molto bella questa


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Finora quella di Zalone è la miglior canzone della seconda serata


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Davide Maggio duro sul monologo della Cesarini: "Che pesantezza il 'monologhismo'. Speravamo che con Amadeus conduttore ci risparmiavamo questi momenti, ma le nostre speranze sono crollate".*


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2022)

Qui a casa mia nemmeno il tempo di andare in bagno che mi son ritrovato commissariato con i miei figli che guardano la TV in soggiorno e mia moglie nel letto, non posso vedere il festival


----------



## 7vinte (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ops ho scritto due volte


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Spot Eurovision, tutte e tre le puntate per la prima volta su Rai 1. Gli altri anni era solo la finale sul primo canale e le puntate precedenti su Rai 4.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Mo se l'è brutttttta


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

E' oggettivamente inadeguata.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Amadeus diventa Brad Pitt vicina a questa ahahah.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Davide Maggio duro sul monologo della Cesarini: "Che pesantezza il 'monologhismo'. Speravamo che con Amadeus conduttore ci risparmiavamo questi momenti, ma le nostre speranze sono crollate".*


Persino i gay e le minoranze se ne lamentano, ma la colpa è più degli autori dato che non è sicuramente farina del suo sacco.
Lei comunque non la conosco, so che ha fatto Suburra ma ho visto solo Gomorra, ma non mi dice nulla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

E' un cesso, non sa recitare, non sa cantare. A che serve su un palco?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

AH quindi è questa Dito nella...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Rettore e Dito nel c... ehm.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Rettore è incartapecorita


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Crudelia De Mon


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma è morta e non lo sa ancora la Rettore? Che colore è che ha!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma è morta e non lo sa ancora la Rettore? Che colore è che ha!



Inguardabile


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Beh dai, ma a questa Dito nella... anche più di un dito...


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Pezzo alla Rettore questo. Chi è suo fan (sempre se ancora esistono, anzi mi pare che questa qui è una delle poche rimasta), apprezzerà.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh dai, ma a questa Dito nella... anche più di un dito...



Questa è normale?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Amadeus il solito conservatore sessistah. Dà i fiori solo alle donne, non ha imparato nulla lo scorso anno. Sta valletta black, come il travione domani, sono mosse per non inimicarsi il PD che già gli fece guerra due anni fa.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Preferisco vinca Elisa, piuttosto che il duo gay.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Il pezzo non mi colpisce, però lei voce grandiosa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile, una che sa cantare davvero ed è carina infatti la canzone


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Tipico pezzo sanremese, favorita al primo posto per me. Meglio lei all'eurovision.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Brava Elisa!


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ho trovato questo su twitter, volevo condividere


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Non so l'età di queste, meglio evitare commenti equivoci


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa ci fanno le fighe de L'Amica Geniale?? Chiamate subito un uomo fluido


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato questo su twitter, volevo condividere



Conoscendo Emma, credo l'abbia fatto come gesto nazifemminista.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

L'urlatore Moro. Comunque, meglio quando fa una canzone d'amore e non il populista finto-impegnato. Portami Via non era male.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Mah, una noia. Ecco che ora urla.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ahhhh ecco Fabrizio Boro.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Fabrizio Corona è uscito dal carcere?


----------



## Now i'm here (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabrizio moro, un altro che fa canzoni fotocopia da anni.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Questa finirà agli ultimi posti. Roba sentita e strasentita.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Tassa Moro stavolta senza amichetto Ermal Meta


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

*Momento Zalone! Imita Albano.*


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ora sfotte i no-vax. Bene però la perchiulata ai virologi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Aspettate, ora che ci penso... nessuna virostar è stata invitata come ospite? Sul serio?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Zalone sui virologi star


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Grande qui Zalone! Li sta distruggendo ai virologi.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Fa bene a menare le star del virus


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Grandissimo ha elencato tutti i virologi ma doveva mettere Bassetti in prima linea


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Politically correct, rapper ipocriti e virologi.

Coraggiosa combo di Zalone questa sera.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Grandissimo Zalone! Li sta annientando ahahahhahahaahaha

Immagino le facce di Sottiletta e co


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Spettacolo, spettacolo! La citazione a Bohemian Rhapsody con i virologi mi ha steso.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Angela... Poteva vincere Sanremo


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Grande Zalone sui virologi star


Stai godendo?


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

La cosa bella è che ha chiaramente detto che i virologi sperano che la pandemia non finisca. È stato spietato  . 

Grande!


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Stai godendo?



Sono una persona semplice


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La cosa bella è che *ha chiaramente detto che i virologi sperano che la pandemia non finisca*. È stato spietato  .
> 
> Grande!



Ha detto la verità.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ha detto la verità.


Appunto. La vera notizia è che è successo su Rai 1, dove le virostars sono la bibbia.


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appunto. La vera notizia è che è successo su Rai 1, dove le virostars sono la bibbia.



Presto questi esseri torneranno al loro posto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque ho sentito piuttosto gelo in studio durante i suoi 3 sketch, secondo me domani farà il pieno di critiche soprattutto dal mondo lgnzbqr+ che lo stanno già accusando di transofobia ( parola che ho scoperto da 5 minuti )


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Zalone bene alla fine, mi aspettavo peggio visto il periodo. Poco convincente, invece, lo sfottò ai rapper ricchi che fingono di essere poveri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque ho sentito piuttosto gelo in studio durante i suoi 3 sketch, secondo me domani farà il pieno di critiche soprattutto dal mondo lgnzbqr+ che lo stanno già accusando di transofobia ( parola che ho scoperto da 5 minuti )



Per gli LGBTZP compenseranno domani.

Io da guerriero anti politically correct e anti cancel culture ho goduuuuuuuuuuuuto sulla favola del re trans come non mi capitava da tanto.


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per gli LGBTZP compenseranno domani.
> 
> Io da guerriero anti politically correct e anti cancel culture ho goduuuuuuuuuuuuto sulla favola del re trans come non mi capitava raramente.



Domani faranno tirare fuori il Drusillo a Drusilla


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Per gli LGBTZP compenseranno domani.
> 
> Io da guerriero anti politically correct e cancel culture ho goduuuuuuuuuuuuto sulla favola del re trans come non mi capitava raramente.


Si domani una palla e già oggi il ritmo è calato di brutto, fiammate di Zalone a parte. E tra l'altro, anche i giornalisti più chic hanno criticato il monologo per com'era strutturato e per di più l'orario (era roba da mettere all'una massimo).


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque ho sentito piuttosto gelo in studio durante i suoi 3 sketch, secondo me domani farà il pieno di critiche soprattutto dal mondo lgnzbqr+ che lo stanno già accusando di transofobia ( parola che ho scoperto da 5 minuti )



Sai quanto se ne frega Zalone


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho sentito la sketch di Zalone sui vari Lgbtahdhashahsjabxjzbjash ma da quello che leggo da voi mi sa che con la Rai ha chiuso. Anche per tutto il resto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Domani c'è anche Saviano


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Bravo Ermal Meta.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Avete scordato che domani c'è pure Saviano. Già lo vedo con un monologo di un'ora, con la sua risatina, la sua camminata e magari pure qualche uscita politicizzata sui migranti, nonostante debba parlare di mafia sulla carta.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Non ho visto,ma non pensavo Zalone facesse uno sketch anti virologi....che dire?

G O D O


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Avete scordato che domani c'è pure Saviano. Già lo vedo con un monologo di un'ora, con la sua risatina, la sua camminata e magari pure qualche uscita politicizzata sui migranti, nonostante debba parlare di mafia sulla carta.



Domani passo seriamente, Saviano + Trans valletta è troppo anche per la mia ironia.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non ho sentito la sketch di Zalone sui vari Lgbtahdhashahsjabxjzbjash ma da quello che leggo da voi mi sa che con la Rai ha chiuso. Anche per tutto il resto.


Nel finale ha compensato dicendo che chi critica i gay è un coione. Penso che l'abbiano capito da certi ambienti sinistroidi  .


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Non ho visto,ma non pensavo Zalone facesse uno sketch anti virologi....che dire?
> 
> G O D O



Tu sei troppo colto per Sanremo


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Domani passo seriamente, Saviano + Trans valletta è troppo anche per la mia ironia.


Domani lo share crolla. Non ci sarà nemmeno Fiorello, che quest'anno solo due serate, la prima e la finale.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Pescato un altro etero. Canta di un "sesso occasionale" con una tipa. 

Che cahata però :/ .


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Non capisco se mi fa defecare o se mi piace, però è stonato di brutto dal vivo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Non ho sentito la sketch di Zalone sui vari Lgbtahdhashahsjabxjzbjash ma da quello che leggo da voi mi sa che con la Rai ha chiuso. Anche per tutto il resto.



Ha preso in giro le favole classiche che stanno modificando in America con i vari Cenerentolo &c, facendo battutacce goliardiche e scorrettissime un po' simili alle nostre, su gente piegata che lo prende nel didietro, falli di trans brasiliani etc...
Twitter è imploso.

Poi alla fine fine ha preso difesa dei trans con una battuta, ma ci stava per non sbilanciarsi troppo.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ritorna la Kyenge.


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

L'hanno pettinata come Alien


----------



## gabri65 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come fate a seguire 'sta roba.

Detto questo, a me sinceramente non piace quando in questi eventi ci schiaffano nel mezzo le parodie e le prese in giro, in questo caso a politici e virostars varie, e in generale su cose sociali. Chiaro che lo fanno per audience e altri motivi, ma a me crea fastidio, e non certo perché voglio difendere la classe di questi banditi.

Primo, è ormai una abitudine di un festival che dovrebbe evitare di entrare in certe questioni.

Secondo, e qui non so se riuscirò a farmi capire, la ritengo una "valvola di sfogo" che abbassa la tensione. Nel senso che, vedendo attaccare o presi in giro questi criminali, si trasmette un falso senso di appagamento al popolo spettatore. Ma ai politici/virostars che gli frega, intanto loro continuano. E questa è una cosa che si applica in realtà in un contesto molto più generale.

Preferirei vedere meno prese in giro, più serietà e meno delinquenti da canzonare.

Avere dei delinquenti che ci comandano, e poi farci la satira sopra, non migliora le cose.


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Irama in versione latitante isolano.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Sesso di questo?


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Irama ha fregato il centrino alla nonna


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sesso di questo?



1X2


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ha l'autotune.


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sesso di questo?


Credo sia etero, aveva dedicato una canzone ad una gnocca, tempo fa


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Siamo ai livelli di tamarraggine di Aiello qui, almeno compensa un pò


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Credo sia etero, aveva dedicato una canzone ad una gnocca, tempo fa



Allora comincio ad avere dubbi di essere etero


----------



## fabri47 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Credo sia etero, aveva dedicato una canzone ad una gnocca, tempo fa


C'era una canzone, Un giorno in più, che non era male come canzone. Le capacità lui le avrebbe, ma lo vedo troppo immerso nel letamaio.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma Alien ha uno spermatozoo tatuato sulla spalla?


----------



## admin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ma sta nana??!


----------



## DavidGoffin (2 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco chi mi ricordava, questa ha la stessa voce della tipa di Valentino Rossi dell'anno scorso


----------



## Blu71 (2 Febbraio 2022)

Questo ha la carta da parati addosso


----------



## Hellscream (2 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Credo sia etero, aveva dedicato una canzone ad una gnocca, tempo fa


Martina Nasoni per essere precisi


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ciao Zia Mara


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ciao Zia Mara



Sarà l'unica a scaricare la sua canzone.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

E questi da che pianeta sono atterrati?!


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

E questi da che pianeta sono atterrati?!


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Martina Nasoni per essere precisi


Ah stava con lei? Era al GF di qualche anno fa, gran topa!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

Se li incontro per strada scappo.


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ah stava con lei? Era al GF di qualche anno fa, gran topa!


Se ci stava non lo so, ma le aveva dedicato una canzone.

(Si, figa clamorosa)


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Il killer di Sanremo con Madame versione rasata


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Per me Ermal Meta il migliore questa sera. Bene anche la Zanicchi.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Sta "tipa" è Pepper di American Horror Story


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Dio sta cosa dei fiori ai maschi che disagio, poi a uno conciato così


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Dio sta cosa dei fiori ai* maschi *che disagio, poi a uno conciato così



Sicuro?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Dio sta cosa dei fiori ai maschi che disagio, poi a uno conciato così



Io li rifiuterei, questi sono mezzi uomini.

Mihajlovic se non ricordo male li aveva rifiutati o aveva detto qualcosa a riguardo.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (3 Febbraio 2022)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Ma come fate a seguire 'sta roba.
> 
> Detto questo, a me sinceramente non piace quando in questi eventi ci schiaffano nel mezzo le parodie e le prese in giro, in questo caso a politici e virostars varie, e in generale su cose sociali. Chiaro che lo fanno per audience e altri motivi, ma a me crea fastidio, e non certo perché voglio difendere la classe di questi banditi.
> 
> ...


Sanscemo non è più una manifestazione canora,ma un programma di propaganda politica. Per quello mi meraviglio di Zalone...ma lui essendo un attore è stato danneggiato dalla pandemia e restrizioni,e fa bene a sfottere questa banda di criminali


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Sanscemo non è più una manifestazione canora,ma un programma di propaganda politica. Per quello mi meraviglio di Zalone...ma lui essendo un attore è stato danneggiato dalla pandemia e restrizioni,e fa bene a sfottere questa banda di criminali



Personalmente lo seguo senza caricarlo di significati politici. Indubbiamente anche il Festival viene utilizzato impropriamente per fare propaganda ma, a mio avviso, le mie opinioni delle persone intelligenti non cambiano certo per quanto si dice a Sanremo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

Iva Zanicchi decima, finisce il sogno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

Fabrizio Corona quinto, LOL


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Forza Ermal Meta...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

Dito nella f. nel podio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

Elisa prima, scontato.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Elisa prima, scontato.



Tanto vincerà Mammut


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Devo andarmi a vedere la quota di Irama per me finirà in alto


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Devo andarmi a vedere la quota di Irama per me finirà in alto



Appeso?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

La Mena ultima


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Elisa prima. Preferisco la Mena ultima


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Iva Zanicchi trattata male dai giornalisti. Dai, si rifarà al televoto  .


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Mario Adinolfi distrugge Loretta Cesarini: *_*"Il suo monologo ci conferma che Amadeus l'ha chiamata perchè nera. Non perchè brava, spigliata o simpatica. Il suo pippotto sul razzismo, letto male, fa rimpiangere la Leotta".*_


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Boom pazzesco per la seconda serata. Più di 11 milioni e 55.8% di share.*


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma è morta e non lo sa ancora la Rettore? Che colore è che ha!


L hanno usata in gran segreto per testare i vaccini e questo è il risultato


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mario Adinolfi distrugge Loretta Cesarini: *_*"Il suo monologo ci conferma che Amadeus l'ha chiamata perchè nera. Non perchè brava, spigliata o simpatica. Il suo pippotto sul razzismo, letto male, fa rimpiangere la Leotta".*_


Il parere di uno come Adinolfi conta meno di zero.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Boom pazzesco per la seconda serata. Più di 11 milioni e 55.8% di share.*


A sto punto è sicuro che l'anno prossimo lo farà Cattelan. Nessuno vorrà bruciarsi, per fare il successore di un festival così di successo. Male che vada, a Cattelan lo bruceranno definitivamente e l'anno dopo torna black Conti per riprendersi le luci della ribalta.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Picco d'ascolto di 16 milioni alle 21:45, quando è apparso per la prima volta Zalone.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Il monologo di questa qui non ha convinto nessuno. Si aspettavano elogi a manetta, invece è stato tipo quando quel Sergio si esibì alla finale di Coppa Italia con il pugno alzato. Un disastro!


----------



## Goro (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ho visto ora il pezzo di Zalone sui virologi, lui sempre ottimo quando non fa troppo il politico.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Mauro Coruzzi (Platinette) boccia Lorena Cesarini su Rai 1: "Si può dire che anche lei, dopo Ornella Muti, ha fatto una prestazione incerta? Basta utilizzare presenze femminili esclusivamente per temi sociali".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ditemi se ho io un internet diverso dal vostro, ma sulle testate web noto più critiche, o quantomeno perplessità, al monologo della Kyenge mingherlina, che a Zalone dove persino Repubblica ha postato un articolo dicendo che non va criticato.


----------



## smallball (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A sto punto è sicuro che l'anno prossimo lo farà Cattelan. Nessuno vorrà bruciarsi, per fare il successore di un festival così di successo. Male che vada, a Cattelan lo bruceranno definitivamente e l'anno dopo torna black Conti per riprendersi le luci della ribalta.


Sai che stavo pensando anche io la stessa cosa..troppo rischioso


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

C'è da dire che sta Drusilla è stata elogiata da Red Ronnie, che è quanto di più a destra attualmente. Magari sarà veramente bravo. Vediamo....

Quella di ieri era veramente incapace ed un favoreggiamento all'odio. Però temo che anche in questo caso ci sarà il pippone LGBT e alla fine per quello è stato preso.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Salvini elogia Fiorello su instagram: "Fra polemiche, spot alle droghe, saluti comunisti e 'battesimi' a petto nudo, l’unica certezza è lui: unico, semplice, inimitabile Fiorello".*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Elogio del leader leghista anche a Checco Zalone: "Numero uno assoluto".*


----------



## Marilson (3 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> La mia sintesi della prima serata:
> 
> Achille Lauro feat. Harlem Gospel Choir: non ho sentito ma nel dubbio INCAPACE RACCOMANDATO FIGLIO D'UN CANE MAGISTRATO
> Yuman: non ho sentito e non so chi sia
> ...



sei un fottuto idolo! Voglio il report della seconda serata ora


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque per chi può sono più interessanti le conferenze stampa che le puntate, c'è adesso su Raiplay e ovviamente la stanno menando su Checco anche se più di uno è contento del suo monologo e la Calabria lo ringrazia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

La cessa scheletrica è riuscita a farsi criticare anche dai partiti amici.
Un genio.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mauro Coruzzi (Platinette) boccia Lorena Cesarini su Rai 1: "Si può dire che anche lei, dopo Ornella Muti, ha fatto una prestazione incerta? Basta utilizzare presenze femminili esclusivamente per temi sociali".*


Giusto. C'è da dire che sta/o Drusilia è più per la meritocrazia che il femminismo a tutti i costi, è sicuramente più colto/a di tutte le donne passate di qua ( perchè è un uomo come Platinette ahahahhahaha )


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque per chi può sono più interessanti le conferenze stampa che le puntate, c'è adesso su Raiplay e ovviamente la stanno menando su Checco anche se più di uno è contento del suo monologo e la Calabria lo ringrazia


Con Tolo Tolo dove ha sfottuto gli elettori di destra, Zalone si è fatta amica la sinistra, infatti gli hanno dato il David di Donatello. Una grande mossa la sua, non c'è che dire.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Giuseppe Candela, con un articolo sul Fatto Quotidiano, boccia Lorena Cesarini con un 5,5. 

9 a Checco Zalone.*


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Drusilla Foer sul monologo di Zalone: "Mi metto sempre a disposizione del dubbio, dell'inaspettato, pronta a scansare le mie convinzioni. Checco ha fatto un'operazione molto forte, ha voluto smuovere le acque e dove si smuovono le acque sono molto contenta. Una tv pubblica che permette di smuovere le acque è una tv irrorata di civiltà. Non mi soffermo su quello che è successo ieri, ma va benissimo perché è un segno di civiltà".*

*Amadeus**: "Sono felice che sul palco dell'Ariston si dicano cose così potenti, perché vuol dire libertà, vuol dire aprire un dibattito e fare servizio pubblico".*


----------



## Hellscream (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giuseppe Candela, con un articolo sul Fatto Quotidiano, boccia Lorena Cesarini con un 5,5.
> 
> 9 a Checco Zalone.*


La Lucarelli addirittura le ha dato 1


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Drusilla Foer sul monologo di Zalone: "Mi metto sempre a disposizione del dubbio, dell'inaspettato, pronta a scansare le mie convinzioni. Checco ha fatto un'operazione molto forte, ha voluto smuovere le acque e dove si smuovono le acque sono molto contenta. Una tv pubblica che permette di smuovere le acque è una tv irrorata di civiltà. Non mi soffermo su quello che è successo ieri, ma va benissimo perché è un segno di civiltà".*
> 
> *Amadeus**: "Sono felice che sul palco dell'Ariston si dicano cose così potenti, perché vuol dire libertà, vuol dire aprire un dibattito e fare servizio pubblico".*


Mamma mia che martellamento continuo con sti gay... Speriamo non faccia propaganda


----------



## __king george__ (3 Febbraio 2022)

altro boom di ascolti ieri

ho recuperato qualcosa ma solo della prima serata..non avevo visto nulla

Lauro: non mi è piaciuta molto ma la devo risentire

Fiorello: per me ottima performance..l'anno scorso mi sembrava piu ingessato..quest'anno è stato piu scilto e mi ha ricordato il solito fiorello........so che molti si saranno indispettiti per la battuta microchip-grafene-poteri forti ecc ma d'altronde non poteva esimersi su...e comunque ha preso in giro anche il governo tra termometri e il generale Figlioulo 

Maneskin: devo vedere l'esibizione di Coraline..la canzone la conosco bene ed è notevole

piu tardi mi guarderò Zalone

stasera torna Fiorello?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

*Cirinnà: "Fiaba di Zalone disastrosa, i trans da quel pezzo si sono sentiti offesi, derisi e ridicolizzati."*


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà: "Fiaba di Zalone disastrosa, i trans da quel pezzo si sono sentiti offesi, derisi e ridicolizzati."*



Ma sparati!


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà: "Fiaba di Zalone disastrosa, i trans da quel pezzo si sono sentiti offesi, derisi e ridicolizzati."*


Come mi dispiace!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà: "Fiaba di Zalone disastrosa, i trans da quel pezzo si sono sentiti offesi, derisi e ridicolizzati."*



E pure questo doveva dire la sua


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Questa sera con la Drusilla molti amici del forum faranno scintille 
@KILPIN_91 devi esserci


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera con la Drusilla molti amici del forum faranno scintille



Come detto, speriamo non metta il Drusillo in mano a Mammoth e al compagno


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come detto, speriamo non metta il Drusillo in mano a Mammoth e al compagno



Sai come sale l'audience


----------



## Clarenzio (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà: "Fiaba di Zalone disastrosa, i trans da quel pezzo si sono sentiti offesi, derisi e ridicolizzati."*


Eccola! Ci mancava lei!!


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà: "Fiaba di Zalone disastrosa, i trans da quel pezzo si sono sentiti offesi, derisi e ridicolizzati."*


Ok, ora vai a cuccia  .


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Video che fa riflettere.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Tra poco la Di Benedetto


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Che bona Paola. Altro che Drusilla/o/*


----------



## Swaitak (3 Febbraio 2022)

ma mettetela in prima serata


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Che bona Paola. Altro che Drusilla/o/*



Merita di condurre lei.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Immancabile la leccata di culo al duce Cacarella


----------



## kekkopot (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La cessa scheletrica è riuscita a farsi criticare anche dai partiti amici.
> Un genio.


Per la maggior parte ho visto voti positivi. Assurdo... è stata un'interpretazione oggettivamente oscena/imbarazzante.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Iniziamo con le cozze


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Riecco sto zombie


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Questo sembra Achille Lauro invecchiato


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma davvero c'è gente che scarica questa roba?


----------



## Swaitak (3 Febbraio 2022)

ah ma il pelato è la donna?


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Questi mi sa che vivono davvero sotto qualche ponte


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questi mi sa che vivono davvero sotto qualche ponte



Probabilmente si saranno conosciuti a San Patrignano


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> ah ma il pelato è la donna?



All'anagrafe


----------



## Walker (3 Febbraio 2022)

Sto lavorando, mi sto perdendo la serata del travestito, meglio così...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

@admin dai che ora arriva la Drusilla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera non sarò con voi, la combo trans + Saviano potrebbe causarmi seri danni alla salute.
Sono un codardo, perdonatemi.

In bocca al lupo, domani tornerò a darvi man forte.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stasera non sarò con voi, la combo trans + Saviano potrebbe causarmi seri danni alla salute.
> Sono un codardo, perdonatemi.
> 
> In bocca al lupo, domani tornerò a darvi man forte.




Uno che tifa Milan di questi tempi non si può arrendere così


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stasera non sarò con voi, la combo trans + Saviano potrebbe causarmi seri danni alla salute.
> Sono un codardo, perdonatemi.
> 
> In bocca al lupo, domani tornerò a darvi man forte.



ma noooooooo


----------



## Walker (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stasera non sarò con voi, la combo trans + Saviano potrebbe causarmi seri danni alla salute.
> Sono un codardo, perdonatemi.
> 
> In bocca al lupo, domani tornerò a darvi man forte.


Ti capisco perfettamente.
A me una combo simile provocherebbe vomito profuso ed incoercibile con disidratazione sistemica.
Meglio essere al lavoro.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2022)

Sono cattolico, tradizionalista, di destra. Se non cambio stasera col travone e con Saviano, morirò guardando Sanremo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono cattolico, tradizionalista, di destra. Se non cambio stasera col travone e con Saviano, morirò guardando Sanremo



Come Cattolico devi essere tollerante


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

È uscito il Travone?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È uscito il Travone?



Tra poco


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra poco


Pensavo di averlo evitato. Mai una gioia


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Cirinnà: "Fiaba di Zalone disastrosa, i trans da quel pezzo si sono sentiti offesi, derisi e ridicolizzati."*


Probabilmente perché hanno la coda di paglia.. Ops...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pensavo di averlo evitato. Mai una gioia



Impossibile evitarlo, deve condurre


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Impossibile evitarlo, deve condurre


Pensa sono sintonizzato su Rai 1 solo per vedere Jodie Slot nello spot di Pupa.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Impossibile evitarlo, deve condurre



Eccola la Drusilla


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco drusillo con il pene di un armadillo


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ecco drusillo con il pene di un armadillo



Contento?


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Vado a raccare,ma davvero tutta la serata con sto froc?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Vado a raccare,ma davvero tutta la serata con sto froc?



Tutta


----------



## Swaitak (3 Febbraio 2022)

cosa cambia tra questa interpretazioen ed il trans brasiliano di zalone?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> cosa cambia tra questa interpretazioen ed il trans brasiliano di zalone?



Che Zalone fa ridere.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

A proposito di froc...massimo ranieri


----------



## Swaitak (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Che Zalone fa ridere.


voglio vedere se la cincillà si indigna


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> A proposito di froc...massimo ranieri



Pure lui?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ecco drusillo con il pene di un armadillo


Ma cosa è questo/a coso ?


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Pure lui?


Ma davvero non lo sai?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> voglio vedere se la cincillà si indigna



Ma lascia perdere questi personaggi


----------



## LukeLike (3 Febbraio 2022)

Io non ho mai capito la transizione (per rimanere in tema ) da Giovanni Calone a Massimo Ranieri. Se proprio vuoi darti un nome d'arte sceglitelo più originale...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma davvero non lo sai?



Più che altro non me ne sono mai fregato di saperlo


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma cosa è questo/a coso ?


Schifezza t'uomo e schifezza di donna.


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma davvero non lo sai?


Sono voci


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Sono voci


Si non ha mai dichiarato. Come non si è mai fatto vedere con una donna.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Schifezza t'uomo e schifezza di donna.


E presenta Sanremo???? 
Zio fausss... come direbbe mio cugino di Torino.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Niente stasera tutti i malati.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Anche se fosse froc magari fossero tutti come lui e non come Wladimir Luxuria mahmood e simili con le voci perennemente in falsetto e ammiccamenti vari


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Si non ha mai dichiarato. Come non si è mai fatto vedere con una donna.



Dalla sua biografia risulta avere una figlia.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Sto D'Amico pare uno scoppiato


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto D'Amico pare uno scoppiato



Togli il pare


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dalla sua biografia risulta avere una figlia.


Anche Renato zero ha un figlio.Ricky Martin ne ha 3.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Vai! Datti fuoco!


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Questo sarà un tormentone.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Anche Renato zero ha un figlio.Ricky Martin ne ha 3.



Ok, ho letto ora che è stato sposato e poi anche legato ad una attrice. In ogni caso se gay o meno rimane un grande artista.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque in questo mondo basta trovare la propria 'strada' verso la fluidità per essere qualcuno. 
Magari presento Sanremo anche io.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ho letto ora che è stato sposato e legato ad una attrice. In ogni caso se gay o meno rimane un grande artista.


Condivido è un bravo artista. Poi si può fare Inc da chi vuole,suo problema.


----------



## Raryof (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ranieri gay? in effetti lo ricordo in un film con Pozzetto dove è sembrato un po' troppo a suo agio..
A proposito di segretissimi, ma di Gianni nazionale coprofago..?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Questo veste proprio da schifo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ok, ho letto ora che è stato sposato e poi anche legato ad una attrice. In ogni caso se gay o meno rimane un grande artista.


Grande artista però ammettiamolo, si è presentato con un brano che era adatto a San Remo 1982..


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ranieri gay? in effetti lo ricordo in un film con Pozzetto dove è sembrato un po' troppo a suo agio..
> A proposito di segretissimi, ma di Gianni nazionale coprofago..?


Come Fabio Fazio. Mangiamerd di prima categoria.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Condivido è un bravo artista. Poi si può fare Inc da chi vuole,suo problema.



Ranieri è uno degli ultimi grandi rimasti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma chi è sto schifo?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Grande artista però ammettiamolo, si è presentato con un brano che era adatto a San Remo 1982..



Lo stile è quello, immutabile.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ho rivalutato di brutto il pezzo di Dargen. Lui è stonatissimo, ma il testo e il ritmo non è male, ispira ottimismo e positività lo devo ammettere. E poi, solo per la critica alle mascherine, merita la vittoria.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Quindi drusillo non fa il valletto. Bene


----------



## Raryof (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Come Fabio Fazio. Mangiamerd di prima categoria.


Ma che davvero? pure lui?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ranieri gay? in effetti lo ricordo in* un film con Pozzetto* dove è sembrato un po' troppo a suo agio..
> A proposito di segretissimi, ma di Gianni nazionale coprofago..?



La patata bollente, 1979.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Ma che davvero? pure lui?


È il re dei mangiamerd...vedi Dov'è arrivato...


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma ieri checco come è stato ?
Ero ad una cena e me lo sono perso.
Tornerà?


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ieri checco come è stato ?
> Ero ad una cena e me lo sono perso.
> Tornerà?


Uno spettacolo. Soprattutto quando ha fatto il cugino di Albano...guardatelo su Raiplay


----------



## Raryof (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> È il re dei mangiamerd...vedi Dov'è arrivato...


Per uno che vede tutto bellissimo, dolcissimo, carinissimo e splendidissimo immagino che faccia direttamente i dadi per il brodo con le feci.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma ieri checco come è stato ?
> Ero ad una cena e me lo sono perso.
> Tornerà?



Rivedilo, secondo me, ne vale pena. 
Era ospite solo ieri sera.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Uno spettacolo. Soprattutto quando ha fatto il cugino di Albano...guardatelo su Raiplay


Grazieee. 
Lo farò sabato prima del derby allora.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ibra il re della fibra...che fine...


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Rivedilo, secondo me, ne vale pena.
> Era ospite solo ieri sera.


Ok. Grazie. 
A me fa morire dal ridere .


----------



## Raryof (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ibra il re della fibra...che fine...


Fibra 56k.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco quest'altro mega leccaculo del padronato di Cremonini


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ne ha fatta di strada Cesare...
Mi pare ieri che cantava coi capelli rossi .

Mi ricordo ancora del suo CD e la mitica traccia fantasma .


----------



## pazzomania (3 Febbraio 2022)

Cremonini è un top.

Ha scritto una marea di canzoni splendide, roba da pochi farne cosi tante di estrema qualità.


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco quest'altro mega leccaculo del padronato di Cremonini


Sarà... ma a me le sue canzoni piacciono.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Che porcina sta Stoccolma


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Almeno ha solo cantato e non si è messo a fare comizi


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mai avrei pensato di dirlo ma quella di Irama mi piace parecchio per me finisce a podio, stile classico tipo Diodato. Almeno è uno dei pochi che sa cantare


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quello è il cadavere della Rettore?sembra in decomposizione.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mica male sto dito nel c....


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Bella topa sto ditonel


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

La Mena quando esce?


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna, fa impressione sto Drusillo. brrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Sta Drusilla è pietosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ditonellafuga merita na bella botta.. 
Di nuovo sto ebete..


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna che coppia. Che schifo, per Dio.

Questo glielo mette in bocca


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma si pomiciate pure


----------



## Swaitak (3 Febbraio 2022)

direttamente da dragonball


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Pure questo è di la...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Vorrei fare chi chi chi chi con Dito nella Piaga  .


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma a un ipotetico bimbo che guarda Sanremo come gli si spiegano certe cose?
Ditemi voi.
Non per fare polemica ma mi è venuto questo pensiero.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Drusilla nella sua bruttezza, è comunque più guardabile di quella di ieri. Al momento, sembra pure meno patetico/a, in attesa di vedere cosa farà.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma a un ipotetico bimbo che guarda Sanremo come gli si spiegano certe cose?
> Ditemi voi.
> Non per fare polemica ma mi è venuto questo pensiero.


Una massa di deviati mentali.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Il testosterone qui ha proprio sviato. E' scappato.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Sto scialpi 2.0 è ripugnante..


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> *Ma a un ipotetico bimbo che guarda Sanremo come gli si spiegano certe cose?*
> Ditemi voi.
> Non per fare polemica ma mi è venuto questo pensiero.


Viviamo nell'epoca dei mostri, basti vedere le facce di chi ci comanda.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Questo se non si veste sempre di mereda non è contento


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sto scialpi 2.0 è ripugnante..



Pure Scialpi è...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Un altro gaio, non a caso ha fatto i complimenti a Drusillo. In una sua diretta twitch l'ho beccato che dicevo "ah sta parlando Draghi, andiamo subito a vedere che dice". Patetico lecca lecca di emme.


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sto scialpi 2.0 è ripugnante..


Scialpi però a livello canoro era tutt'altra cosa rispetto a Michele Bravi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Un altro gaio, non a caso ha fatto i complimenti a Drusillo. In una sua diretta twitch l'ho beccato che *dicevo *"ah sta parlando Draghi, andiamo subito a vedere che dice". Patetico lecca lecca di emme.


diceva*


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Il Festival più gaio della storia


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque credo che sia il peggior Sanremo a livello musicale. Non una canzone interessante ancora. Ciucci e ricchionazzi.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque credo che sia il peggior Sanremo a livello musicale. Non una canzone interessante ancora


Sono anni che se trovi 3-4 canzoni è già tanto. Il primo di Baglioni, per me, rimane il migliore degli ultimi anni per quanto riguarda il lato musicale.


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque credo che sia il peggior Sanremo a livello musicale. Non una canzone interessante ancora. Ciucci e ricchionazzi.


A me è piaciuta quella di Gianni Morandi e la voce della Zanicchi. Ma forse perché sono vecchio io


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> A me è piaciuta quella di Gianni Morandi e la voce della Zanicchi. Ma forse perché sono vecchio io



Loro e Ranieri sono vecchi leoni in mezzo al nulla.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Strano che non ci sia Annalisa, un'altra che ha leccato per il DDL Zan, come tutti i servi lì dentro.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono anni che se trovi 3-4 canzoni è già tanto. Il primo di Baglioni, per me, rimane il migliore degli ultimi anni per quanto riguarda il lato musicale.


Se solo penso ai Sanremo degli anni 80/90...Ruggiero,Oxa,Mia Martini,Eros,De Crescenzo,Pezzali,Zarrillo...ma cosa è successo nel frattempo?


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono anni che se trovi 3-4 canzoni è già tanto. Il primo di Baglioni, per me, rimane il migliore degli ultimi anni per quanto riguarda il lato musicale.


Concordo.
Quell'anno hanno messo la musica al centro di tutto.


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Loro e Ranieri sono vecchi leoni in mezzo al nulla.


Sicuramente, hanno dai 70 agli 80 anni ma la loro voce da le piste ancora a tutti questi pischelli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Comunque credo che sia il peggior Sanremo a livello musicale. Non una canzone interessante ancora. Ciucci e ricchionazzi.


Se Zalone era in gara faceva primo e secondo con pandemia nostalgia e poco ricco


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Se solo penso ai Sanremo degli anni 80/90...Ruggiero,Oxa,Mia Martini,Eros,De Crescenzo,Pezzali,Zarrillo...ma cosa è successo nel frattempo?



Sono arrivati i talent ed i social


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ah comunque domani torna Grignani, farà il duetto con Irama. Speriamo che regali qualche show  .


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sono arrivati i talent ed i social


Maledetto il marito di Costanzo...


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Eccone un altro, dai.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Tonno Insuperabile...180 grammi di bontà...in olio d'oliva.


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco edward mani di forbice.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Maledetto il marito di Costanzo...



Ecco questo che canta ora è il risultato.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Questo si è vestito come uno stagnaro


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra Carmine Faraco...la domanda non è chi è...ma perchè?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Grazie a Dio tra qualche anno tutti questi "big" saranno dimenticati.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Fosse cantato da un cantante vero, sto pezzo non sarebbe male comunque.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sembra Carmine Faraco...la domanda non è chi è...ma perchè?


Ahahahahah vero. Grande!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mammut


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Una volta c'erano Albano e Romina, leali e oxa ...ora sti due .
E vabbè..
Però siamo migliori .


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Amadesu ha fatto outing per questi. Mamma mia

Altro che "mi fai impazzire".


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mahmood e Blanco tipo Il Volo quando vinsero, quando erano applauditi prima di entrare. Ormai hanno stravinto, salvo colpi di scena provocati dalle altre giurie tipo Ultimo 3 anni fa.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Attenzione che questi se lo mettono in mano (se va bene)


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma scherziamo?questo non canta mica...allora facciano andare a Sanremo anche quello che canta ruttando


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Vinceranno loro. 
Nemmeno quotato.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Che schifo, mammamia...Come fa a piacere sta canzone? Rimpiango seriamente Il Volo, almeno cantavano.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che questi se lo mettono in mano (se va bene)



Il microfono?


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Sto falsetto di mammut è tremendo...


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Attenzione che questi se lo mettono in mano (se va bene)


Chi? Mahmood e la sua fidanzata uomo?


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Una volta c'erano Albano e Romina, leali e oxa ...ora sti due .
> E vabbè..
> Però siamo migliori .


E non dimenticarti della Berté e Gianna Nannini nei Sanremo anni 80. Con Amedeo Minghi, Tozzi, Morandi, Cotugno.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Non è brutta ma sti 2 sono spinti come la Juventus in versione finocchia


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna mia che trash


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E non dimenticarti della Berté e Gianna Nannini nei Sanremo anni 80. Con Amedeo Minghi, Tozzi, Morandi, Cotugno.


Sabrina Salerno e Jo squillo. Persi 2 diottrie...


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia. Che roba.


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2022)

Con Pippo Baudo la metà di questi cantanti non sarebbero all'Ariston.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Speriamo che la sala stampa faccia vincere Elisa e gli rubi la vittoria. All'Eurovision con questi due, roba da vergognarsi.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Brutto,fa schifo,non fa ridere. Ma cosa ci fa questo su quel palco?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con Pippo Baudo *la metà di questi cantanti non sarebbero all'Ariston.*



Ovvio, perché non sono cantanti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E non dimenticarti della Berté e Gianna Nannini nei Sanremo anni 80. Con Amedeo Minghi, Tozzi, Morandi, Cotugno.


Andate a rivedere chi ha vinto Sanremo e con che canzoni tra l'86 e il '91..ramazotti,ranieri,lelali-oxa,tozzi-morandi-ruggeri,pooh,cocciante..altro che mammut e l'altro culatone


----------



## diavoloINme (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E non dimenticarti della Berté e Gianna Nannini nei Sanremo anni 80. Con Amedeo Minghi, Tozzi, Morandi, Cotugno.


Poesia .


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Brutto,fa schifo,non fa ridere. Ma cosa ci fa questo su quel palco?



Bisogna essere inclusivi


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con Pippo Baudo la metà di questi cantanti non sarebbero all'Ariston.



Gli avrebbe dato fuoco


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2022)

Alla finale come coo-conduttrice c'è la Ferilli.

Dai su, Morandi, fai vedere a questi come si canta davvero.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Vai Gianni. Finalmente uno normale


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Andate a rivedere chi ha vinto Sanremo e con che canzoni tra l'86 e il '91..ramazotti,ranieri,lelali-oxa,tozzi-morandi-ruggeri,pooh,cocciante..altro che mammut e l'altro culatone


Gli unici che non ho mai capito furono i jalisse nel 97...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Con Pippo Baudo la metà di questi cantanti non sarebbero all'Ariston.


I giovani di oggi ti direbbero che Pippo Baudo è un'incapace e Cattelan è un fenomeno. Vedi un po' te...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Vai Gianni. Finalmente uno normale



Poverino, in mezzo a dei matti.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli unici che non ho mai capito furono i jalisse nel 97...


La Drusian dà la paga al 90% di tutti questi in gara.


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Andavo a cento allora per trovare la bimba mia jejejeje


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli unici che non ho mai capito furono i jalisse nel 97...



Un caso davvero irripetibile.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Sabrina Salerno e Jo squillo. Persi 2 diottrie...


La Salerno ancora oggi mette a repentaglio la vista


----------



## Mika (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Andavo a cento allora per trovare la bimba mia jejejeje


E' sempre stato troppo avanti con i tempi, il mitico Gianni.  Ma sono di parte, troppi ricordi con le sue canzoni


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> La Salerno ancora oggi mette a repentaglio la vista



Una figa paurosa


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Gli unici che non ho mai capito furono i jalisse nel 97...


Fu l'inizio del decadimento..mi sono ricordato la combo cartaigenica-scanu in sequenza.. Il punto più basso di Sanremo insieme alla vittoria di quella cieca che aveva fatto pure miss italia


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Che classe Gianni


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Nei primi festival di Ama, a livello di show ci fu qualcosa di carino. Quest'anno una completa propaganda al padronato, uno schifo totale. E chissà l'anno prossimo con quell'altro accattone di Cattelan, sono sicuro che lo farà lui dopo che l'Eurovision farà il botto facile.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Una figa paurosa


Ma ora è addirittura meglio di quando era giovane!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fu l'inizio del decadimento..mi sono ricordato la combo cartaigenica-scanu in sequenza.. Il punto più basso di Sanremo insieme alla vittoria di quella cieca che aveva fatto pure miss italia



Carta e Scanu sono stati uno scandalo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> La Salerno ancora oggi mette a repentaglio la vista


Topa d'altri tempi..


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Morandi è sempre un grande, bravo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma guardate che energia che ha Gianni a 70 suonati.. Altro che quei due mandrilli di prima


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

E poi c'è la fibra forte come Ibra...


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Il più etero ha 80 anni gente


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Morandi, è un personaggio positivo.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Canzonetta quella di Morandi, ma performance ottima e sicuramente molto meglio di quello schifo di Mahmood o altri. Comunque attenzione che Gianni ha un seguito giovane, è uno che negli ultimi anni si è dato da fare per conquistare nuovo pubblico. Per me al 100% finisce tra i primi 6 e non è poco.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Domani sera ci dovrebbe essere a condurre una donna vera.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Avete visto lo spot di Fazio che intervista Papa Francesco? LOL .


----------



## Zenos (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Domani sera ci dovrebbe essere a condurre una donna vera.


Ferilli


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Domani sera ci dovrebbe essere a condurre una donna vera.


Sì, la Giannetta, la capitana di Don Matteo e protagonista di Blanca.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ferilli



La Ferilli sabato. Domani Chiara Giannetta.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ferilli


No, quella sabato.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sì, la Giannetta, la capitana di Don Matteo e protagonista di Blanca.




Bella ragazza.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Torna Lundini! Anche se, a mio parere, il programma ha perso la freschezza della prima stagione dove le interviste sembravano veramente improvvisate.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Amadeus ha ancora tutti i genitori. Fortunato a 60 anni.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, quella sabato.



Alla Ferilli avrei preferito la Leone.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Grande Morandi, è un personaggio positivo.


Di sti tempi non è un aggettivo bellissimo  



Ma Saviano ce lo mandano a mezzanotte per darci la mazzata finale?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Alla Ferilli avrei preferito la Leone.


A quanto pare pretende troppi soldi. Ogni anno se ne parla e poi finisce nel cassetto. Per dire, all'Eurovision dovevano mettere la Ferragni ma non avevano i soldi perchè chissà quanto chiedeva.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A quanto pare pretende troppi soldi. Ogni anno se ne parla e poi finisce nel cassetto. Per dire, all'Eurovision dovevano mettere la Ferragni ma non avevano i soldi perchè chissà quanto chiedeva.



Con tutti i soldi che buttano un compenso alto alla Leone ci stava. Vuoi mettere la sua presenza...


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Drusilla, sta facendo triggerare tutti i boomer. 
Tra l altro una bravissima persona.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con tutti i soldi che buttano un compenso alto alla Leone ci stava. Vuoi mettere la sua presenza...


Quest'anno un po' per fare propaganda becera ed un po' per il cachet a Zalone e Pausini (50mila a testa) ed i 2-3 grossi nomi tra i big, non si sono sprecati. Miriam Leone fu vicina all'approdo all'Ariston al secondo Festival di Baglioni, ma poi si optò per Bisio e Raffaele.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Quest'anno un po' per fare propaganda becera ed un po' per il cachet a Zalone e Pausini (50mila a testa) ed i 2-3 grossi nomi tra i big, non si sono sprecati. Miriam Leone fu vicina all'approdo all'Ariston al secondo Festival di Baglioni, ma poi si optò per Bisio e Raffaele.



Sei molto ben informato sulle vicende della Leone


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Sei molto ben informato sulle vicende della Leone


Mi informo in generale su queste cose  . Comunque, i Maneskin sono stati anche più pagati di Zalone, in quanto ormai ospiti internazionali. Si parla di 80.000 euro.


----------



## 7ChampionsLeague (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Con tutti i soldi che buttano un compenso alto alla Leone ci stava. Vuoi mettere la sua presenza...


Effettivamente la Leone ci sarebbe stata a pennello, attualmente la più bella donna nel mondo dello spettacolo in Italia, ma "accontentiamoci" della Ferilli. Piuttosto non capisco come mai una delle più belle italiane degli ultimi 15anni (Martina Stella) non sia mai stata coinvolta a Sanremo.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi informo in generale su queste cose  . Comunque, i Maneskin sono stati anche più pagati di Zalone, in quanto ormai ospiti internazionali. Si parla di 80.000 euro.



Ci sta, noi abbiamo avuto Antonio Donnarumma che prendeva, se non sbaglio, un milione per fare panchina e compagnia al fratello.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

La più bella degli ultimi anni, per me, Madalina Ghenea nel 2016. Semplicemente, perfetta. E pensare che l'anno dopo ci fu Maria De Filippi  .


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

7ChampionsLeague ha scritto:


> Effettivamente la Leone ci sarebbe stata a pennello, attualmente la più bella donna nel mondo dello spettacolo in Italia, ma "accontentiamoci" della Ferilli. Piuttosto non capisco come mai una delle più belle italiane degli ultimi 15anni (Martina Stella) non sia mai stata coinvolta a Sanremo.



Meglio la Ferilli in ogni caso che lo scempio di questa sera


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma non si sente niente....Ora sì.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Un cantante occasionale


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

In sto Sanremo vedrei benissimo le eliminazioni in stile Squid Game


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma non si sente niente....Ora sì.



Era meglio non sentire


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Sto qui sembra quei soggetti di Uomini e Donne/Temptation Island ahahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Somiglia a Rocco Casalino ai tempi del GF 1 se notate  .


----------



## gabri65 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La più bella degli ultimi anni, per me, Madalina Ghenea nel 2016. Semplicemente, perfetta. E pensare che l'anno dopo ci fu Maria De Filippi  .



Un'altra risorsa sottratta impunemente al mondo del *****.


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Questo sta fuori con l'accuso


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Somiglia a Rocco Casalino ai tempi del GF 1 se notate  .



Sarà il figlio suo e della Raggi.
Anche se Caslino pure è...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Elisa ancora con le lenzuola. Mammamia...In ogni caso, confido nella sala stampa che la faccia vincere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

Allora, chi ha tirato fuori l'uccello stasera?


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Elisa. Questa non rompe le palle a nessuno. Canta solamente. E lo fa bene.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Elisa ancora con le lenzuola. Mammamia...In ogni caso, confido nella sala stampa che la faccia vincere.



Però è davvero bruttina


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Appena esce Iva Zanicchi, prendo il cellulare e la voto. Lo giuro su Dio!


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Appena esce Iva Zanicchi, prendo il cellulare e la voto. Lo giuro su Dio!



Tanto vince Mammut con il pupo suo


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Però è davvero bruttina


Mah, a me ispira ti devo dire pur non essendo bellissima di faccia. In particolare c'era un live in quel di Udine mi pare, dove si esibì scalza e mi prese non poco. Non voglio andare oltre però, ho gusti strani lo ammetto.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah, a me ispira ti devo dire pur non essendo bellissima di faccia. In particolare c'era un live in quel di Udine mi pare, dove si esibì scalza e mi prese non poco. Non voglio andare oltre però, *ho gusti strani lo ammetto.*



Ci dobbiamo preoccupare?


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Fuoriclasse. Anche per l'atteggiamento.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ci dobbiamo preoccupare?


Sono etero, ma delle donne preferisco vedere altre cose.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fuoriclasse. Anche per l'atteggiamento.



E' brutta ma canta bene, spero vinca lei piuttosto che Mammut.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Saviano


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Momento Saviano. Speriamo sia Zalone che lo imita, per favore...


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque Elisa e Mahmood si giocano la seconda vittoria a Sanremo. Io spero Elisa, ovviamente.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sono etero, ma delle donne preferisco vedere altre cose.



Non avevo dubbi


----------



## admin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Che palle ecco questo egg monster


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco il santone.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Saviano in versione Padre Pio. Dio mio...Rai 1 sembra Rai 3 con tutte ste ospitate che non c'entrano nulla.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Grande Elisa. Questa non rompe le palle a nessuno. Canta solamente. E lo fa bene.


E soprattutto si mette in gioco non come la Pausini che viene a Sanremo da 20 anni solo come ospite


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Saviano in versione Padre Pio. Dio mio...Rai 1 sembra Rai 3 con tutte ste ospitate che non c'entrano nulla.



Telekabul


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Falcone e Borsellino sono stati veri eroi traditi dallo Stato, o meglio dai politicanti.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Io aspetto ancora l'ospitata di Lucia Annunziata a parlare di body shaming. Tanto il limite si è superato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ormai quando vedo Saviano penso a Crozza che lo imita e non riesco a concentrarmi su cosa dice


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ormai quando vedo Saviano penso a Crozza che lo imita e non riesco a concentrarmi su cosa dice



Non mi è mai piaciuto. Si è costruito un personaggio e specula da decenni.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

A quando un altro personaggio nazionalpopolare come Augias? Magari nella finale. Incredibile comunque sto Festival, nemmeno con Fazio ricordo tutta questa propaganda. Il Draghistan sta colpendo forte.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma non c'è uno del pubblico che fischia? Solo con Crozza ci sono stati i pazzi pro-Berluscone che dicevano "no politica"?


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A quando un altro personaggio nazionalpopolare come Augias? Magari nella finale. Incredibile comunque sto Festival, nemmeno con Fazio ricordo tutta questa propaganda. Il Draghistan sta colpendo forte.


Ma magari colpisse Draghi, qui colpisce il PD!
Epico nel 2013 quando i pidiellini fischiarono Crozza, goduria


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma alla fine oltre Gomorra questo cosa ha scritto di successo?


----------



## 7vinte (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma non c'è uno del pubblico che fischia? Solo con Crozza ci sono stati i pazzi pro-Berluscone che dicevano "no politica"?


AHAHAHAHA ABBIAMO RICORDATO LO STESSO EVENTO CONTEMPORANEAMENTE


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma magari colpisse Draghi, qui colpisce il PD!
> Epico nel 2013 quando i pidiellini fischiarono Crozza, goduria


Con Draghi la propaganda è aumentata, fino a un anno fa ai vertici più alti c'era il sovranista Foa che impediva che si esagerasse sulla propaganda. Fu lui a far cancellare il monologo di Waters due anni fa contro gli uomini. Ora Foa non c'è più e le cose stanno peggiorando.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ah se n'è andato, pensavo durasse di più. Almeno si è limitato a parlare di mafia.


----------



## Super_Lollo (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ma propaganda chi ? Saviano?


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah se n'è andato, pensavo durasse di più. Almeno si è limitato a parlare di mafia.



Lo avranno pure pagato.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Lo avranno pure pagato.


No, partecipazione gratuita, almeno così lui ha detto. Anche perchè ci è andato per promuovere il suo nuovo programma di Rai 3 e, solitamente, le ospitate promozionali non si pagano.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No, partecipazione gratuita, almeno così lui ha detto. Anche perchè ci è andato per promuovere il suo nuovo programma di Rai 3 e, solitamente, le ospitate promozionali non si pagano.



Io non lo sopporto.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E soprattutto si mette in gioco non come la Pausini che viene a Sanremo da 20 anni solo come ospite


Vabbè dai non facciamo paragoni ingiusti, la pausini fa i tour con tutto esaurito negli stadi da 80mila posti in mezzo mondo, elisa a stento riempe un palazzetto da 7000 posti.. È come chiedere a bruno Mars di partecipare as American's got talent..


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Rieccolo! Mammamia, propone la stessa muffa di 11 anni fa. Sti programmi li facessero fare a chi la mafia la combatte davvero e ancora oggi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sono perso saviano perché stavo curando un ascesso a uno dei miei gatti, che ha detto?


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai non facciamo paragoni ingiusti, la pausini fa i tour con tutto esaurito negli stadi da 80mila posti in mezzo mondo, elisa a stento riempe un palazzetto da 7000 posti.. È come chiedere a bruno Mars di partecipare as American's got talent..


La Pausini è una cantante da karaoke. Dai, da Marco se n'è andato non è evoluta minimamente. Elisa ha tutt'altro background sia vocale, che di genere. Che poi negli ultimi anni si sia data alle cahate pure lei, è un altro discorso, ma tra le due non c'è paragone.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rieccolo! Mammamia, propone la stessa muffa di 11 anni fa. Sti programmi li facessero fare a chi la mafia la combatte davvero e ancora oggi.



Chi la mafia la combatte sul serio in tv non ci può andare.


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso saviano perché stavo curando un ascesso a uno dei miei gatti, che ha detto?



Non ti sei perso niente di che.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mi sono perso saviano perché stavo curando un ascesso a uno dei miei gatti, che ha detto?


Di Falcone, soffermandosi su Rita Atria.


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco quest'altra lecca lecca pro-DDL Zan. Bella gnocca però.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

C'è stata l'inchiappettata tra il trans e Saviano? Sai che impennata di ascolti...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Mica male questa.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente un pò di gnagna, ovviamente fuorigara


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Che canzonetta del cavolo...Poi mi pare ovvio dubitare sul perchè Povia non partecipi più, quantomeno scrive testi migliori di "ci vedo chiaro il mio cuore è amaro".


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> C'è stata l'inchiappettata tra il trans e Saviano? Sai che impennata di ascolti...


TranSaviano


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Eccoli i comunisti bella "ciao ciao" amici di Peter Gomez. Oh, ma tutti casualmente di una determinata parte politica eh. Solo un caso, sono complottista io.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Finalmente un pò di gnagna, ovviamente fuorigara



Mandano la f in onda dopo mezzanotte, sia mai che i bimbi osino crescere eterosessuali


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Drusillo mi sa che si sta preparando per un lungo monologo e pesante monologo LGBT. Non appare mai, mai...


----------



## Blu71 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Eccoli i comunisti bella "ciao ciao" amici di Peter Gomez. Oh, ma tutti casualmente di una determinata parte politica eh. Solo un caso, sono complottista io.



Non vedere politica ovunque


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Canzone veramente indegna. Il fascistone Ultimo al confronto è Battisti.


----------



## Milanforever26 (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La Pausini è una cantante da karaoke. Dai, da Marco se n'è andato non è evoluta minimamente. Elisa ha tutt'altro background sia vocale, che di genere. Che poi negli ultimi anni si sia data alle cahate pure lei, è un altro discorso, ma tra le due non c'è paragone.


Si ma lascia perdere il genere, la pausini fa pop ma è una bestia al pari di una Beyonce (che è solo mille volte più gnocca) 
Ho avuto la fortuna di vedere molti concerti dal vivo di tanti artisti (artisti con la tripla a maiuscola mica pinco palli) tra cui la pausini a San Siro e ti posso garantire che live spacca alla grande, ha una potenza vocale e un controllo della voce incredibile.. Non dico sia a livelli di Mina ma ce ne sono poche di pari.. Elisa ha un sound più raffinato e una voce particolare ma sul piano tecnico siamo su due livelli diversi.. Alla pausini puoi paragonare Giorgia (vabbè forse Giorgia è fuori categoria per tutti salvo poche vette)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Non vedere politica ovunque



Beh questi hanno terminato la canzone alzando il pugno sinistro nella prima serata... è un po' difficile non vederla


----------



## Toby rosso nero (3 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Drusillo mi sa che si sta preparando per un lungo monologo e pesante monologo LGBT. Non appare mai, mai...



La Cirinnà si starà sgrillettando in attesa spasmodica.


----------



## DavidGoffin (3 Febbraio 2022)

Non immaginate cosa dicono di questa canzone "con le mani con le mani con i piedi con i piedi"


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh questi hanno terminato la canzone alzando il pugno sinistro nella prima serata... è un po' difficile non vederla


Cerca su Wikipedia La Rappresentante di Lista e vai su "stile musicale". Avrai tanto materiale  .


----------



## fabri47 (3 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Non immaginate cosa dicono di questa canzone "con le mani con le mani con i piedi con i piedi"


Veramente penosa. Devo ammettere che lo scorso anno non mi erano dispiaciuti, ma questa fa schifo forte.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Beh questi hanno terminato la canzone alzando il pugno sinistro nella prima serata... è un po' difficile non vederla



Si, ok ma Sanremo è sempre stato usato dalla politica di ogni parte. La sinistra in un modo o nell'altro, anche per incapacità della destra e per i pochi artisti di tale parte, l'ha fatta ovviamente da padrone.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Cmq sto travestito almeno sa stare sul palco non come quella etiope anoressica di ieri sera


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ivona!!! Pubblico in visibilio. Quanto sesso! Vado a votare. Codice 16.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ivona!!! Pubblico in visibilio. Quanto sesso! Vado a votare. Codice 16.



Paga l'IVA


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna santa il travestito non si può vedere proprio.
A questo punto avrei preferito un viado peruviano.
Roba da vomito.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Fossi nella Zanicchi mi strapperei il reggiseno e comincerei a correre per il palco con le poppe al vento.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Apprezzo di questa Drusilia il fatto che nonostante sia un personaggio "femminile" non abbia fatto nessuna filippica sui gay trans e minoranze varie per impietosire la gente.

Se non ricordo male lui si chiama Gianluca Gori e fa teatro, è un personaggio maschile che si traveste ne più ne meno che I LEGNANESI e qui tra milanesi e varesotti dovreste conoscere bene. Quindi non capisco tutto questo boom creato dai gay e sinistra varia come se lui fosse davvero così


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Codice 16 per Iva Zanicchi. Inviate un sms al seguente numero 4754751. Mi raccomando non deludete. La Zanicchi ha promesso, in caso di vittoria, di presentarsi a Domenica In in costume da bagno. Votatela vi prego!*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Cmq sto travestito almeno sa stare sul palco non come quella etiope anoressica di ieri sera



Per forza, si regge su tre gambe.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Codice 16 per Iva Zanicchi. Inviate un sms al seguente numero 4754751. Mi raccomando non deludete. La Zanicchi ha promesso, in caso di vittoria, di presentarsi a Domenica In in costume da bagno. Votatela vi prego!*


Votato. Inviato il mio sms. Ora fate la vostra parte.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Codice 16 per Iva Zanicchi. Inviate un sms al seguente numero 4754751. Mi raccomando non deludete. *_La Zanicchi ha promesso, in caso di vittoria, di presentarsi a Domenica In in costume da bagno. Votatela vi prego!_



Un buon motivo per NON votarla


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Se la cantava 20 anni fa tirava giù l'ariston.. Cmq massimo rispetto per ivona


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se la cantava 20 anni fa tirava giù l'ariston.. Cmq massimo rispetto per ivona



I grandi sono grandi sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Amadeus che non vuole accompagnare la Zanicchi fino a destinazione. Si è gaizzato pure lui, dopo la polemica sul passo indietro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> *Apprezzo di questa Drusilia il fatto che nonostante sia un personaggio "femminile" non abbia fatto nessuna filippica sui gay trans e minoranze varie per impietosire la gente.*
> 
> Se non ricordo male lui si chiama Gianluca Gori e fa teatro, è un personaggio maschile che si traveste ne più ne meno che I LEGNANESI e qui tra milanesi e varesotti dovreste conoscere bene. Quindi non capisco tutto questo boom creato dai gay e sinistra varia come se lui fosse davvero così


Aspetta, aspetta...


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Se la cantava 20 anni fa tirava giù l'ariston.. Cmq massimo rispetto per ivona


Assolutamente.
A 82 anni, tutto fuorché una esibizione patetica.
Presenza scenica, classe e potenza vocale ancora di tutto rispetto.
Questa dà ancora la paga a gente di 20 anni più giovane.
Mitica Ivona.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Codice 16 per Iva Zanicchi. Inviate un sms al seguente numero 4754751. Mi raccomando non deludete. La Zanicchi ha promesso, in caso di vittoria, di presentarsi a Domenica In in costume da bagno. Votatela vi prego!*


Mi quoto, non si sa mai.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi quoto, non si sa mai.



Io voto per la Mena


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto se la crede questo Madonna Santa, senza autotune peggio di me al karaoke dopo 7 long island- E pure con la stessa canzone da 3 anni


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questo fa tanto l'alternativo poi sta a San Remo tutti gli anni..


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sempre scalzo


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Una femmina vera


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questo è scappato dal liceo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zecchino d'Oro portami via


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente la Mena...


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Mandano la f in onda dopo mezzanotte, sia mai che i bimbi osino crescere eterosessuali


Ahahahah la gnagna ormai è da bollino rosso


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Febbraio 2022)

O un po’ di gnocca. Bella Ana Mena


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

200mila qualcos altro con Ana Mena

Gira in rete questo presunto dialogo:
Zanicchi:"Quanto sei alta"
Drusilia:"Parecchio,molto più di te"
Zanicchi:"Hai anche altre cose più di me"
Drusilia:"Sono colta!"

Ahahahahha


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Primi i due innamorati di chiappa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dai commenti che ho letto pare che manchi la gnagna a sanscemo. 
Cos'è successo in rai???


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Leggo che alla fine Drusilio dove lo piglio ha recitato sul serio il pippone fluido inclusivo, per il tripudio dei paladini woke di Twitter.
Sbraitano e sbattono i pugni per il fatto che è andato in onda alle 1.30... come se prima si fossero risparmiati con il gay pride

Dai, ora altre due serate a disposizione per la sostenibilità e poi abbiamo completato il manifesto Gazidis.

Domani sera ritorno a commentare con voi! Se sono arrivati a questo livello nelle prime serate, immaginate le ultime due .


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Leggo che alla fine Drusilio dove lo piglio ha recitato sul serio il pippone fluido inclusivo, per il tripudio dei paladini woke di Twitter.
> Sbraitano e sbattono i pugni per il fatto che è andato in onda alle 1.30... come se prima si fossero risparmiati con il gay pride
> 
> Dai, ora altre due serate a disposizione per la sostenibilità e poi abbiamo completato il manifesto Gazidis.
> ...


Si, una parte del testo diceva "se fossi un migrante devi essere salvato". Uno schifo sto Festival, con il Draghistan+PD ormai siamo in un regime vero e proprio.

L'unica buona notizia di ieri è che Gianni Morandi è finito terzo. Se si mantiene a questa posizione, almeno fino alla votazione a tre finale, può fare il colpaccio, visto che avrebbe il voto degli over in massa (che dubito votino Mahmood e Blanco che potrebbero dividersi i voti con Elisa).


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Spinta social di Fedez per Dargen D'Amico. Gli adepti dei Ferragnez potrebbero portarlo alla vittoria finale con il televoto.*


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Spinta social di Fedez per Dargen D'Amico. Gli adepti dei Ferragnez potrebbero portarlo alla vittoria finale con il televoto.*



Azzzz! In effetti non mi meraviglia la cosa. Sto scoppiato non poteva che essere amico di quei due!


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> 200mila qualcos altro con Ana Mena
> 
> Gira in rete questo presunto dialogo:
> Zanicchi:"Quanto sei alta"
> ...



Ahahahhahahahah grande Iva


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> 200mila qualcos altro con Ana Mena
> 
> Gira in rete questo presunto dialogo:
> Zanicchi:"Quanto sei alta"
> ...



Tra l'altro, guardando il pezzo in questione (e un minuto di questo/a mi sono bastati, non so come si possa aver retto una serata intera), Amadeus ride alla battuta, e poi è la stessa Iva che fa autoironia dicendo "sei colta", e lei ribadisce.

Ma i fanatici la stanno facendo passare come una battuta omofoba di Iva e una geniale e illuminata risposta del trans.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Perché non c'è ancora il thread sulla vittoria di Mahamood e Blanco?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Perché non c'è ancora il thread sulla vittoria di Mahamood e Blanco?



Ora che i Ferragnez si sono schierati per un loro candidato, i due innamorati se la giocheranno con Dargen d'Amico.

Elisa tagliata fuori.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2022)

ragazzi ho un serio problema, sono totally in love con questa tipa, ogni volta che apre bocca ho amplessi multipli









Ditonellapiaga - Morphina (Official Video)



Ditonellapiaga - "Morphina"Ascolta: https://bmgitaly.lnk.to/Morphina_Ditonellapiaga Cosa mi fai, dimmi cosa mi fai, dimmi cosa mi fai dimmiSegui Ditonellapia...





www.youtube.com


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ragazzi ho un serio problema, sono totally in love con questa tipa, ogni volta che apre bocca ho amplessi multipli
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eh, bonissima davvero questa


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dargen D'Amico comunque lo conosco un po' artisticamente, è una persona colta, nulla a che vedere con gli altri rapper ed in passato ha fatto anche collaborazioni importanti con gente del calibro di Enrico Ruggeri e Morgan tanti anni fa, in un'intervista, disse che tra i suoi cantanti preferiti c'era lui. 

Per esigenze commerciali ha fatto featuring con Fedez, ha prodotto pure il brano "Mille" con il trio Orietta Berti e Achille Lauro, ma sono del parere che a livello puramente tecnico non c'entri assolutamente nulla con quella gente. 

E, sinceramente, se dovesse vincere il suo pezzo (improbabile ma sicuro avrà successo), dove nel testo dice che abbiamo fatto una brutta fine con queste mascherine e che la storia della nostra civiltà sta andando in rovina, non mi dispiacerebbe mica. Dice semplicemente la verità.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Eh, bonissima davvero questa


sì e ha pure talento e la voce mi fa impazzire (in tutti i sensi)


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Ancora boom di ascolti. Terza puntata a* *9,4 mln e il 54.1%.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> sì e ha pure talento e la voce mi fa impazzire (in tutti i sensi)


La mia preferita è Non Ti Perdo Mai. Alcune tracce sono carine, altre le trovo orrende. La canzone con la Rettore ci sta, se non fosse per quel "chi chi chi" che è veramente patetico e pure Silvestrin ieri su Rai 1 ha detto il mio stesso identico parere. Comunque la canzone di Sanremo è solamente sua, è stato Amadeus a volerlo con la Rettore, anche per "spingerla" un po'.


----------



## Stex (4 Febbraio 2022)

credo che lo seguano per il fantasanremo... non ce altra soluzione.
ho provato a vedere la serata con checco.... dopo 5 minuti ho cambiaot.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La mia preferita è *Non Ti Perdo Mai*. Alcune tracce sono carine, altre le trovo orrende. La canzone con la Rettore ci sta, se non fosse per quel "chi chi chi" che è veramente patetico e pure Silvestrin ieri su Rai 1 ha detto il mio stesso identico parere. Comunque la canzone di Sanremo è solamente sua, è stato Amadeus a volerlo con la Rettore, anche per "spingerla" un po'.


molto bella. A me piacciono anche quelle un po' più "zarre". Paradossalmente la peggiore è proprio questa di sanremo (che almeno però non è una straziante lagna tritagonadi come le altre).


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Stex ha scritto:


> credo che lo seguano per il fantasanremo... non ce altra soluzione.
> ho provato a vedere la serata con checco.... dopo 5 minuti ho cambiaot.


Non penso sia solo quello. Nella lista dei big ci sono nomi fortissimi ed impensabili fino a qualche anno fa, come Morandi, Ranieri, Elisa, penso sia soprattutto per questo, oltre al ritorno del pubblico che ha reso il Festival più "evento" del solito.

Detto questo, l'unico pregio che trovo è che Amadeus quest'anno è più sciolto ed ha dimostrato di non aver bisogno di Fiorello, ma a livello di show lo trovo una cosa indegna. Solo propaganda, più degli altri anni, co-conduttrici inadatte e/o incapaci. Un peccato, perchè la prima serata mi era piaciuta molto, si è quasi solo dato spazio alla gara, mentre dalla seconda un calo con l'imbarazzante momento della valletta di colore incapace. Delle ospitate, al momento, salvo solo Zalone, il cui momento sui virologi è storia del Festival e della televisione in generale.


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Spinta social di Fedez per Dargen D'Amico. Gli adepti dei Ferragnez potrebbero portarlo alla vittoria finale con il televoto.*


Ma come sta la gente, uno vota perché una glie lo dice? Se la Ferragni dice "uccidetevi" che fanno si uccidono? Ma dove stiamo andando? La hanno ancora il libero arbitrio e libertà di compiere un pensiero loro e prendere una loro decisione e di decidere se una canzone o una cosa piace oppure devono seguire gli ordini della loro Divinità?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma come sta la gente, uno vota perché una glie lo dice? Se la Ferragni dice "uccidetevi" che fanno si uccidono? Ma dove stiamo andando? La hanno ancora il libero arbitrio e libertà di compiere un pensiero loro e prendere una loro decisione e di decidere se una canzone o una cosa piace oppure devono seguire gli ordini della loro Divinità?


Veramente...C'è da dire che pure con i referendum è così, alla fine la gente vota quello che dicono i partiti. In Italia sono tutte pecore che hanno bisogno di essere ammaestrate.


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Veramente...C'è da dire che pure con i referendum è così, alla fine la gente vota quello che dicono i partiti. In Italia sono tutte pecore che hanno bisogno di essere ammaestrate.


Sui referendum è diverso: hai il si, il no e il non votare. Se una cosa ha peso voto quello che io penso sia giusto tra si o no, se è una cosa che non mi tocca non vado a votare. Ma ascoltare 25 brani e votare quello che vuole Fedez e Ferragni per fare vincere il loro amichetto anche no. Se una canzone mi fa schifo non la voto, voto quella che mi piace di più.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Sui referendum è diverso: hai il si, il no e il non votare. Se una cosa ha peso voto quello che io penso sia giusto tra si o no, se è una cosa che non mi tocca non vado a votare. Ma ascoltare 25 brani e votare quello che vuole Fedez e Ferragni per fare vincere il loro amichetto anche no. Se una canzone mi fa schifo non la voto, voto quella che mi piace di più.


Ma chi va pazzo per questa gente non ha un suo pensiero autonomo. Non a caso, questi si fanno chiamare "influencer" e chi ha delle ideologie salde, dei valori, non va dietro a questi.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ma come sta la gente, uno vota perché una glie lo dice? Se la Ferragni dice "uccidetevi" che fanno si uccidono?



Sì.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera che mostri ci sono?!


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Stasera che mostri ci sono?!


Maria Chiara Giannetta. Attrice pugliese. Chi non vede le fiction Rai non può conoscerla, sta in Don Matteo e ha fatto recentemente Blanca.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Maria Chiara Giannetta. Attrice pugliese. Chi non vede le fiction Rai non può conoscerla, sta in Don Matteo e ha fatto recentemente Blanca.


Finalmente


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Maria Chiara Giannetta. Attrice pugliese. Chi non vede le fiction Rai non può conoscerla, sta in Don Matteo e ha fatto recentemente Blanca.


questa è fichetta però


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Maria Chiara Giannetta. Attrice pugliese. Chi non vede le fiction Rai non può conoscerla, sta in Don Matteo e ha fatto recentemente Blanca.



Una... normale?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Come sempre Sanremo è criticato ma poi alla fine lo seguono in milioni. 
Ti è chiaro ora @KILPIN_91 ?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Una... normale?


In teoria sì, poi se si "vende" come ha fatto Blanco...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Incredibile il clamore di fronte al siparietto tra Drusilla e Iva. Hanno semplicemente scherzato, non c'è stata alcuna provocazione, invece i giornali stanno dicendo che la seconda ha voluto fare uno sfottò alla prima con quest'ultima che l'avrebbe "distrutta". Senza parole proprio...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Incredibile il clamore di fronte al siparietto tra Drusilla e Iva. Hanno semplicemente scherzato, non c'è stata alcuna provocazione, invece i giornali stanno dicendo che la seconda ha voluto fare uno sfottò alla prima con quest'ultima che l'avrebbe "distrutta". Senza parole proprio...



I giornali, come sai, cercano sempre di fare clamore.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> I giornali, come sai, cercano sempre di fare clamore.


Si vede chiaramente che Drusilla dice "Sono colta", perchè la prima a dirlo è Iva Zanicchi, ha solo ripetuto il complimenti che la cantante ha fatto. Tra l'altro si conoscono pure bene, visto che entrambe andavano sempre ospiti da Chiambretti, infatti hanno prontamente smentito questa roba costruita dai giornali.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si vede chiaramente che Drusilla dice "Sono colta", perchè la prima a dirlo è Iva Zanicchi, ha solo ripetuto il complimenti che la cantante ha fatto. Tra l'altro si conoscono pure bene, visto che entrambe andavano sempre ospiti da Chiambretti, infatti hanno prontamente smentito questa roba costruita dai giornali.



Ho visto la scena in diretta. Non ci stava proprio nulla da rilevare.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Spinta social di Fedez per Dargen D'Amico. Gli adepti dei Ferragnez potrebbero portarlo alla vittoria finale con il televoto.*



Inascoltabile sto Dargen D'Amico. Poi ognuno avrà i suoi gusti


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che trash è il video del Dito con la Rettore? LOL.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma che trash è il video del Dito con la Rettore? LOL.



Guardati quello della Mena


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Il minuto 1:55 ahahahahahahhah.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il minuto 1:55 ahahahahahahhah.



La Dito merita


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ragazzi ho un serio problema, sono totally in love con questa tipa, ogni volta che apre bocca ho amplessi multipli
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ma sai che lo stavo scrivendo ieri, ha una magneticità incredibile.. mi sono innamorato alla prima espressione


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Che fenomeno da baraccone Coletta. La versione pseudo-chic (e gaia) di Del Noce. La cosa patetica è che fa di tutto per attirare l'attenzione, ma vai a lavorare.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il minuto 1:55 ahahahahahahhah.


finalmente una zozzona


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Me le farei entrambe a Mena Dito.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma in sta schifo di Rai ogni trasmissione deve aprire con Cacarella?

Altro che Duce.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Me le farei entrambe a Mena Dito.



Ottima combo


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque il top è seguire Sanremo con voi tutti.
Delle volte rido solo e chi mi è attorno mi prende per pazzo...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ah...
Sul palco mancano giusto gretina e scaroni. 
Poi ci sono tutti.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque il top è seguire Sanremo con voi tutti.
> Delle volte rido solo e chi mi è attorno mi prende per pazzo...



Dopo aver seguito il Milan di qualche anno fa seguire Sanremo è un divertimento


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ah...
> Sul palco mancano giusto gretina e scaroni.
> Poi ci sono tutti.


anche Ivan nelle vesti di Saviano e Gordon..beh Gordon può tranquillamente essere un concorrente


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dopo aver seguito il Milan di qualche anno fa seguire Sanremo è un divertimento


Decisamente.
È anche vero che questo Sanremo è uno spaccato della politica e di quello che è diventata l'italia .

P.s. programma e ospiti di stasera?


----------



## BossKilla7 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Quanti finocchi e orango ci saranno stasera? Così mi programmo


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Decisamente.
> È anche vero che questo Sanremo è uno spaccato della politica e di quello che è diventata l'italia .
> 
> P.s. programma e ospiti di stasera?



Serata cover. Ospiti, a quanto pare, Lino Guanciale e Pinguini Tattici Nucleari.


----------



## Kyle Broflovsky (4 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma sai che lo stavo scrivendo ieri, ha una magneticità incredibile.. mi sono innamorato alla prima espressione


ha quella voce così dolce e suadente, poi è bella, canta da dio, tiene il palco da dio...e scrive anche bene, il suo album è molto carino.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ha quella voce così dolce e suadente, poi è bella, canta da dio, tiene il palco da dio...e scrive anche bene, il suo album è molto carino.


Vedi che domani c'è il derby...
Non ti fare distrarre.


----------



## Dexter (4 Febbraio 2022)

Spero che nessuno trovi questo topic  nel 2022 il rischio é la chiusura del forum e la fustigazione in piazza per l' @admin. 
L' "infame"? Cazzidis. "I nostri forum di tifosi sono i più inclusivi del mondo, dopo la chiusura di milanworlds"


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Serata cover. Ospiti, a quanto pare, Lino Guanciale e Pinguini Tattici Nucleari.


Re Lino ha due fiction bomba, anzi tre. Quest'anno ci sono Noi e Sopravvissuti, mentre l'anno prossimo dovrebbe uscire, finalmente, La Porta Rossa 3.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Re Lino ha due fiction bomba, anzi tre. Quest'anno ci sono Noi e Sopravvissuti, mentre l'anno prossimo dovrebbe uscire, finalmente, La Porta Rossa 3.


Noi, che sarebbe il remake italiano di This Is Us. Serie che non conosco, vi piace?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sono aperte le scommesse per l'ultimo grande evento in serbo per la finale:

- Inchiappettata in diretta tra Mammut e l'amichetto.
- Per farsi perdonare dalla chiesa, Achille Lauro invita Bergoglio sul palco, fresco di intervista a Fazio, e si baciano in diretta.
- Cacarella si collega con sanremo e fa il discorso di fine anno con 11 mesi di anticipo.
- Tutto il pubblico si prende per mano cantando Bella Ciao e Bandiera Rossa.
- Lukaku valletto a sorpresa per la finale.
- Gazidis fa il suo ingresso sul palco, fa un monologo sul pay roll. Rangnick con il tutù rosa gli porta i fiori.
- Dito nella f. e Ana Mena vengono squalificate con un decreto di Draghi per essere troppo gnocche.
- Gretina ospite d'onore finale si trasforma in Samara di The Ring, impugna un mitra e stermina tutti. Fine.


----------



## 7vinte (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Re Lino ha due fiction bomba, anzi tre. Quest'anno ci sono Noi e Sopravvissuti, mentre l'anno prossimo dovrebbe uscire, finalmente, La Porta Rossa 3.


Io attendo il Commissario Ricciardi 2


----------



## Raryof (4 Febbraio 2022)

Kyle Broflovsky ha scritto:


> ha quella voce così dolce e suadente, poi è bella, canta da dio, tiene il palco da dio...e scrive anche bene, il suo album è molto carino.


Donnone assurdo, altissimo livello proprio ed è magnetica.
Tanta roba davvero.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Donnone assurdo, altissimo livello proprio ed è magnetica.
> Tanta roba davvero.



Penso possa non piacere solo agli uomini... di Sanremo.


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Penso possa non piacere solo agli uomini... di Sanremo.


Ho perso il filo... di chi parlate?


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Febbraio 2022)

@Blu71 vi siete goduti Drusillo ieri??


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Su Rai 1 ospite Toti dalla Bortone. Già è pronto a fare la passerella all'Ariston sto maledetto miracolato. Altro che sfiducia.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 vi siete goduti Drusillo ieri??



mammut se lo è goduto sicuro in camerino.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono aperte le scommesse per l'ultimo grande evento in serbo per la finale:
> 
> - Inchiappettata in diretta tra Mammut e l'amichetto.
> - Per farsi perdonare dalla chiesa, Achille Lauro invita Bergoglio sul palco, fresco di intervista a Fazio, e si baciano in diretta.
> ...


La terza è molto probabile, ormai lo si ringrazia come se fosse lui il direttore artistico del festival. E magari è proprio così, in fin dei conti, basti vedere tutti gli ospiti quest'anno, mai ricordo un festival così politicizzato, nemmeno Baglioni e Fazio.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 vi siete goduti Drusillo ieri??



Nella vita c'è di peggio


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho perso il filo... di chi parlate?



Di ditonelc...


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Di ditonelc...


Si, effettivamente canta benissimo, è calamitica ed è bella  Strano che sia a Sanremo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Simpatica storia instagram dell'ospite di stasera. 


Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pronta la bacinella vicino al divano per le raccate di stasera.


----------



## Raryof (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Simpatica storia instagram dell'ospite di stasera.
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Sembrano i piedi di Drusillo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Raryof ha scritto:


> Sembrano i piedi di Drusillo


Sei andato sul suo profilo per vedergli i piedi  ?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Fedez, dopo Dargen, spinge Michele Bravi:
"Vai patatone, ti voglio bene. Ti dedico i piedi di mia moglie: che ti possano portare fortuna come l'hanno portata a me”*


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedez, dopo Dargen, spinge Michele Bravi:
> "Vai patatone, ti voglio bene. Ti dedico i piedi di mia moglie: che ti possano portare fortuna come l'hanno portata a me”*


E' diventato aberrante... ci credo che J-Ax dopo la collaborazione non ha più voluto avere a che fare con lui. Vive nei social praticamente.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Fedez, dopo Dargen, spinge Michele Bravi:
> "Vai patatone, ti voglio bene. Ti dedico i piedi di mia moglie: che ti possano portare fortuna come l'hanno portata a me”*


In realtà gli ha fatto un doppio dispetto: 1) i piedi della Ferragni sono brutti 2) Michele Bravi è gaio. 

Che trash comunque, e questi "comandano" l'Italia si può dire.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Drusilia in piccole dosi non sarebbe neanche male perchè dopo 4 sketch aveva già stufato, è tutto il circo attorno che è disgustoso. Ne stanno parlando fin da ieri notte come se fosse il/la nuova Pippo Baudo!
Addirittura presentare Sanremo con valletti maschi, i gay e trans che lo rivendicano come se fosse loro! La fiera dell'assurdo! E' fondamentalmente un LEGNANESE che se la mena.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque scopro ora che Brahim Diaz sta con Ana Melomena, sono shockato ora si spiegano tante cose


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Comunque scopro ora che Brahim Diaz sta con Ana Melomena, sono shockato ora si spiegano tante cose


Lei ha smentito, ha detto che è single. Boh...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Jovanotti sarà sul palco di Sanremo. Lorenzo è anche autore del brano in gara di Gianni Morandi "Apri Tutte Le Porte".*


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Drusilia in piccole dosi non sarebbe neanche male perchè dopo 4 sketch aveva già stufato, è tutto il circo attorno che è disgustoso. Ne stanno parlando fin da ieri notte come se fosse il/la nuova Pippo Baudo!
> Addirittura presentare Sanremo con valletti maschi, i gay e trans che lo rivendicano come se fosse loro! La fiera dell'assurdo! E' fondamentalmente un LEGNANESE che se la mena.
> Vedi l'allegato 1779


Ma se questo/a tale ha talento per presentare sanremo e ha doti brillanti sul palco ma perchè deve salire sul palco vestito da donna?
Lo si faccia presentare sanremo e basta.

Se io spettatore devo apprezzare le doti e la capacità che vanno oltre il sesso, oltre la razza e oltre i gusti sessuali io mio faccio andar bene a applaudo gianluca gori.
Ma che senso ha che gori vada vestito da tale drusilia?
Io davvero non capisco questa carnevalata.

Premetto che quando questo/a soggetto è salita sul palco ho fatto fatica a capire cosa fosse e che per capire chi fosse ho consultato google.

Ma dove andremo a finire se la maschera è più interessante del personaggio?
Uno, nessuno, centomila.
Sgretolamento dell'io.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Bassetti presente all'Ariston. Ora intervistato a La Vita in Diretta.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ma se questo/a tale ha talento per presentare sanremo e ha doti brillanti sul palco ma perchè deve salire sul palco vestito da donna?
> Lo si faccia presentare sanremo e basta.
> 
> Se io spettatore devo apprezzare le doti e la capacità che vanno oltre il sesso, oltre la razza e oltre i gusti sessuali io mio faccio andar bene a applaudo gianluca gori.
> ...


Mah, se uno è libero di vestirsi da donna lo faccia, siamo in democrazia. Il fatto è che se questo qui si chiamava e si esibiva da Gianluca Gori, al 100% non sarebbe stato invitato.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bassetti presente all'Ariston. Ora intervistato a La Vita in Diretta.*


.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Bassetti da Matano: "La reazione a Zalone è stata sorridere. E poi non penso che una volta finita la pandemia andrò a lavorare in pizzeria...La foto di Zalone ispirata a Bohemian Rhapsody? Sembravamo i mangiamorti di Harry Potter".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bassetti da Matano: "La reazione a Zalone è stata sorridere. E poi non penso che una volta finita la pandemia andrò a lavorare in pizzeria...La foto di Zalone ispirata a Bohemian Rhapsody? Sembravamo i mangiamorti di Harry Potter".*


Questo non vede l'ora di partecipare a un talent o un reality. Non si arrende.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Per non palare della Signora Coriandoli.... maledetti social quando li chiuderanno sarà sempre troppo tardi!


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bassetti da Matano: "La reazione a Zalone è stata sorridere. E poi non penso che una volta finita la pandemia andrò a lavorare in pizzeria...La foto di Zalone ispirata a Bohemian Rhapsody? Sembravamo i mangiamorti di Harry Potter".*


*Malgioglio gli chiede in quanti gli chiedono un selfie. Lui: "Pochissimi". Malgioglio: "Non ci credo".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Amadeus telefonato da Mattarella: "È successo durante la conferenza stampa, mi aveva chiamato un numero che iniziava con 06, pensavo fosse la Rai. Mi ha molto commosso, mi ha detto che stava guardando anche lui Sanremo".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Giovanna, la moglie di Amadeus confessa a Matano: "Amadeus è diventato rosso paonazzo alla telefonata di Mattarella".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Anna Pettinelli lancia uno scoop a La Vita in Diretta: "Amadeus, voci mi dicono di un tuo quarto festival".

Amadeus: "Ancora dobbiamo finire questa partita".

Pettinelli: "Lo danno per certo Ama, lo danno per certo".*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Anna Pettinelli lancia uno scoop a La Vita in Diretta: "Amadeus, voci mi dicono di un tuo quarto festival".
> 
> Amadeus: "Ancora dobbiamo finire questa partita".
> 
> Pettinelli: "Lo danno per certo Ama, lo danno per certo".*


Immobilismo del paese e anche della televisione. C'è da dire che le alternative sono peggio, alla fine lui fa quello che gli chiede l'azienda. Il primo anno portò anche belle gnocche tipo Sabrina Salerno.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Bassetti presente all'Ariston. Ora intervistato a La Vita in Diretta.*



Salirà sul palco o lo inquadreranno di sicuro.

E' la marchetta della RAI per riparare l'intervento di Zalone.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mah, se uno è libero di vestirsi da donna lo faccia, siamo in democrazia. Il fatto è che se questo qui si chiamava e si esibiva da Gianluca Gori, al 100% non sarebbe stato invitato.


Ma infatti la cosa assurda è questa..

Di certo non posso dire che tale drusilia sia bella e l'occhio non mi è caduto sul suo corpo o sul suo viso ma posso riconoscerne altre doti intellettuali.
Poi se tale gori si sente una donna è anche giusto si vesta da donna ma lo faccia sempre nella vita di tutti i giorni , non sul palco per fare il fenomeno da baraccone.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Jovanotti si esibirà con Gianni Morandi stasera nell'esibizione delle cover.*


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco Coletta, dio mio che patetico.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Giovanna, la moglie di Amadeus confessa a Matano: "Amadeus è diventato rosso paonazzo alla telefonata di Mattarella".*


Che palle con sto Cacarella


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Tra poco si riparte. @KILPIN_91 degnaci della tua presenza


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sto un pò con voi prima di uscire


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto un pò con voi prima di uscire



Questa sera che c'è una - forse - normale gli amici del forum saranno più calmi


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

La Di Benedetto


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Per sto Michele Bravi ci vorrebbe padre Amorth


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Di Benedetto


ha messo su 2 bei prosciuttoni nelle gambe rispetto a prima.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> ha messo su 2 bei prosciuttoni nelle gambe rispetto a prima.



E' un problema?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dai su, datemi la Giannetta


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Fabrizio Boro


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dai su, datemi la Giannetta



Bella donna davvero


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fabrizio Boro



Io non l' ho visto. Guardavo altro.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ah una notizia che forse (non) vi interesserà su Fabrizio Moro. È diventato regista ed il suo film è stato prodotto dalla società di Francesca Verdini, figlia del noto ex senatore e fidanzata di Salvini  .


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ah una notizia che forse (non) vi interesserà su Fabrizio Moro. È diventato regista ed il suo film è stato prodotto dalla società di Francesca Verdini, figlia del noto ex senatore e fidanzata di Salvini  .



Tanto alla fine a Salvini lo molla


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Noemi ha scelto un grande pezzo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Eccomi qui per il festival Cirinnà.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Aretha si sta rivoltando nella tomba.

Fermati, per Dio!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sta partorendo?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ci sono anche io, giovani.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Date da mangiare al pelato, poverino.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Ci sono anche io, giovani.



Più siamo più ci divertiamo.


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

E questi chi sono?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia che tipi


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Più siamo più ci divertiamo.


Comunque il Milan l'ha fatta proprio grossa se ci siamo buttati su Sanremo.
Ohi ohi ohi.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Comunque siete troppo cattivi


Politicamente scorretti.


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Scommetto che Capossela è leggermente di sinistra


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Comunque il Milan l'ha fatta proprio grossa se ci siamo buttati su Sanremo.
> Ohi ohi ohi.



Criticare Sanremo è uno sport nazionale


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Vinicio dal ballo di San Vito si è fatto un bel panzerotto.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dai Giannetta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

*Non rispondete ai provocatori e divertitevi, ragazzi.*


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Non rispondete ai provocatori e divertitevi, ragazzi.



Sempre


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Che figa :wubb:


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

*QUi si gioca. Non rendiamo pesante ogni cosa. Che palle. *


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Posso fare il Michele Bravi?!!

Mmmmmm questa non mi dice granchè....


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Che differenza da ieri


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Caruccia ma porta una 2 dunque malata.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questa forse non ha pali tra le gambe!


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa forse non ha pali tra le gambe!


È legale?


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Adoro la Puglia, regione ad alta concentrazione di gnocca.
E anche questa è carina forte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Cerca di imitare (maluccio) la Del Bufalo...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questa è bona e sa presentare altro che quella etiope incapace dell'altra sera


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ha un viso bellissimo!


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Caruccia ma porta una 2 dunque malata.


Può guarire.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa forse non ha pali tra le gambe!



Pure per questa forse?


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Adoro la Puglia, regione ad alta concentrazione di gnocca.
E anche questa è carina forte


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

Voglio vedere Morandi e Jovanotti cantare assieme, sto aspettando questa cover.  Nessuno sa a che ora cantano?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Arriva Frank!


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

col muto è altamente chiavabile


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco Frankenstein


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Kebab,birra e secchio accanto per le vomitate di stasera. Sono pronto.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

che finaccia rijkard


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Denzel Washington canta ora?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> che finaccia rijkard



E' più ingrassato di Ronaldo.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma non si vergogna?


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma raga ma scherzavo pure io  .


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ecco Frankenstein



Questo ha vinto Sanremo Giovani se non sbaglio.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

@admin ti diamo il via libera stasera solo se ne vale il pene.. ehm la pena.
Comunque hai capito.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Povero Sinatra.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Tanta roba la pianista


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sinatra si starà rivoltando


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Povero Sinatra.



Stasera sarà stupro di tanti cadaveri.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Stasera sarà stupro di tanti cadaveri.



Questo è da querela.


----------



## Super_Lollo (4 Febbraio 2022)

Tipo questo è scarso forte


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa ci fa la Lamorgese al pianoforte?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>


Nooooo
Cosa mi hai tirato fuori. 
Carletto.


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nooooo
> Cosa mi hai tirato fuori.
> Carletto.


La mia infanzia


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Nooooo
> Cosa mi hai tirato fuori.
> Carletto.



Bei tempi..


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> La mia infanzia


chissà che cartoni guardano i bambini di oggi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


>



Carletto al festival è pericoloso, se si allunga qualcosa di sbagliato...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Giuseppe Verdi l'unico barlume di dignità a Sanremo.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Peppe 1000 lire


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

È troppo figa Maria Grazia gente ci saranno i social in rivolta. Portate subiti un gender fluid con le tette i baffi e la gonna rosa


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco dei musicisti veri finalmente


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> chissà che cartoni guardano i bambini di oggi


Non li guardano. A parte Cartoonito per la fascia infantile, non esiste programmazione, a 10 anni li vedi in giro con l'I-phone a parlare di Sferaebbasta vs Fedez.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Che qualità


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia che stupro..


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Bravi, molto bravi!


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che stupro..



No, dai!


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ammazza che pizza,eh lo sapevo che pure Sophie...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che stupro..



Troppo severo


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> No, dai!


La parte suonata c'era ma lui ormai è terribile..


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

Non sono andati male dai... Sono tra i meno peggio di questo festival (sono esclusi Morandi, Ranieri, Zanicchi, Elisa e Noemi loro sono veri artisti).


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

La Mannoia, vediamo.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Fiorella M'Annonia. Un'altra mega appecorata


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Fiorella M'Annonia. Un'altra mega appecorata


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Giannetta comunque la migliore finora...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Qualcosa di rosa questo se lo mette sempre, adesso gli auricolari.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fiorella M'Annonia. Un'altra mega appecorata




Però sa cantare dai.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Povero Bertoli


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate io sono "vecchio" ma sto sangiovese chi azz è? 
Almeno la mannoia sa cantare (anche se mi sta sulle p.....)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate io sono "vecchio" ma sto sangiovese chi azz è?
> Almeno la mannoia sa cantare (anche se mi sta sulle p.....)



Un aborto partorito dal marito di Costanzo.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Giannetta comunque la migliore finora...


Che figa, che figa...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate io sono "vecchio" ma sto sangiovese chi azz è?
> Almeno la mannoia sa cantare (anche se mi sta sulle p.....)



Io sono più vecchio di te, ignoro chi sia.


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate io sono "vecchio" ma sto sangiovese chi azz è?
> Almeno la mannoia sa cantare (anche se mi sta sulle p.....)



Dovrebbe essere un altro fluido/non binario/etc etc da quello che ho capito


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Fiorella M'Annonia. Un'altra mega appecorata


Si tra l'altro ipocrita come pochi..


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Scusate io sono "vecchio" ma sto sangiovese chi azz è?
> Almeno la mannoia sa cantare (anche se mi sta sulle p.....)


Io di Sangiovese conosco il Morellino di Scansanno, il Brunello di Montalcino, i vari Chianti...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che figa, che figa...



Ti sei innamorato?


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Un aborto partorito dal marito di Costanzo.


Miii ... nemmeno mirabelli ne ha combinate così tante .


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Dovrebbe essere un altro fluido/non binario/etc etc da quello che ho capito


Maró ma quanti ce ne sono?!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Maró ma quanti ce ne sono?!



La domanda è quanti ne sono emersi.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come si è vestito poi?un vero cogl


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ti sei innamorato?


Me la farei 24/7


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Maró ma quanti ce ne sono?!


fai prima a contare quelli ''all'antica''


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questo è uno di quelli che fa sgrillettare le ragazzine di oggi, pensate voi.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Me la farei 24/7



Non è proprio amore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco che arriva la quota lesbo.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mi sa che queste 2 lesbicano a certi livelli


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ahhhhh ecco quest'altra maledetta


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma queste due ...


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

1989?
Ma questa canzone non è del 1989.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi sa che queste 2 lesbicano a certi livelli



Sforbiciate a go go


----------



## Mika (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Miii ... nemmeno mirabelli ne ha combinate così tante .


E non hai sentito Akaseven...


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Perché stanno trasformando una canzone allegra in un canto funebre?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> .



... e una bella frusta no?


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sembrano due travoni


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ellamadonna Emma


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Bella aggressiva la Michelin...l avrà sverginata qualcuno finalmente.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ripeto che Emma ha proprio scritto lesbica in fronte


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> E non hai sentito Akaseven...


Ignoro chi sia .
Ogni tanto un pò di 'gnuranza' salva .


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> 1989?
> Ma questa canzone non è del 1989.


Era 1998 ovviamente

Cmq la Michelin era carina perché adesso si prende da alieno? 

Emma al solito sa solo urlare


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

mmmh Britney con la gonnellina.. ah no


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brave comunque


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

La Michielin ha un bel culo


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco la fibra forte quanto Ibra... sarà una ISDN


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Scommetto che questa quarta serata avrà ancora più ascolti di ieri.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Era 1998 ovviamente
> 
> Cmq la Michelin era carina perché adesso si prende da alieno?
> 
> Emma al solito sa solo urlare


Ha la "bellezza" da ragazza acqua e sapone. Se si concia in questa maniera non è niente di che...


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

La verità comunque è che ci manca l'album della gnocca


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La verità comunque è che ci manca l'album della gnocca



Parole sante.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Morandi e Jova.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Roba seria ora


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Alziamo un po' il livello va


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Roba seria ora



Artisti veri.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque questa serata (per ora) è più godibile, libera dalle imposizioni del politically.

Conduttrici femmine, cantanti più spensierati, niente copioni forzati LGBTZP o black.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Altro livello rispetto ai figli dei talent


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Jovanotti bravo ragazzo per carità, ma è veramente scarso, anzi fcarfo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Scusate ma su ragazzo fortunato mi scende una lacrima... 
Quanto c... Stavamo bene!


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

Morandi ha fatto una gran scelta per il compagno...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comunque questa serata (per ora) è più godibile, libera dalle imposizioni del politically.
> 
> Conduttrici femmine, cantanti più spensierati, niente copioni forzati LGBTZP o black.


Concordo, al momento, insieme alla prima, la migliore puntata. Finalmente sembra un festival nazionalpopolare e non quello dell'unità.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

La differenza con gli altri si vede tutta. Anzi, si sente


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente del rap vero quando ancora non era diventato idolo della sinistra di Moccia tutto figlio dei fiori


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> La differenza con gli altri si vede tutta. Anzi, si sente



E' pure offensivo paragonare questi agli altri.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Elisa, brutta ma di qualità.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Uh quanto è gnocca quelllaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Elisa, grande Elena. Finalmente un po' di barefeet  .


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

finalmente un pò di gnocca


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Elena di Mario, quella invece è un parto ben riuscito del marito di Costanzo.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grande Elisa, grande Elena. Finalmente un po' di barefeet  .



Brava ma è bruttina dai.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

finalmente una bella ballerina


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dalla faccia e muscoli sembra più Mario da Elena


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Che classe Elisa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Social in rivoltaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Portate via i bambini, gnocca seminuda!!


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Social in rivoltaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Troppa figa?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Oh, quella è mezza nuda, qualcuno intervenga


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Social in rivoltaaaaaaaaaaaaa


Perché?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Aiuto, una donna nudaaaa! Panico!


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Che spaccata Dio santo


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Elisa con l'inglese gioca in casa ma è bravissima.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lì si che non ci sono protuberanze.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

mi sto commovendo


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Fighissima


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Pubblico di uomini in visibilio..

Adesso per compensare uscirà Achille lauro col bagigio di fuori


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Moroder altro genio italiano


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pubblico di uomini in visibilio..
> 
> Adesso per compensare uscirà Achille lauro col bagigio di fuori



Eccolo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco, tempo di Carnevale.


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

chiamatemi quando finisce, che riaccendo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma tra Elisa prima e Achille Lauro dopo, un po' di puzza di piedi non si sentirà su quel palco? Chiedo eh  .


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

La Bertè è una mummia rifatta


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Pubblico di uomini in visibilio..
> 
> Adesso per compensare uscirà Achille lauro col bagigio di fuori


L'hai chiamato


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Prendo il secchio


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> chiamatemi quando finisce, che riaccendo



Non si fugge davanti al nemico


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Quanto era bella la Bertè negli anni 80...ora intrombabile


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna Achille Lauro è brutto forte


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Certo che la Berté è brutta come la morte


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Madonna Achille Lauro è brutto forte


Ma poi non sa cantare...sembra uno dei karaoke del venerdì sera


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo che la Berté è brutta come la morte



Ha una faccia ...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanto era bella la Bertè negli anni 80...ora intrombabile


Vero, c'è da dire che fino a 10 anni fa era ancora peggio. Ha recuperato un bel po'.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma poi non sa cantare...sembra uno dei karaoke del venerdì sera


Inascoltabile. Non ce la fà proprio


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vero, c'è da dire che fino a 10 anni fa era ancora peggio. Ha recuperato un bel po'.



Ora è davvero un c...


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Tra poco si riparte. @KILPIN_91 degnaci della tua presenza


Spiaze sono occupato in cose più costruttive


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Spiaze sono occupato in cose più costruttive



Sempre scuse pronte


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma lauro non vi da l'impressione che faccia fatica lui stesso a non ridere?


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

Achille Lauro è una paraculo di prima categoria. Tra l'altro è un semianalfabeta. Il biglietto non lo avrà nemmeno scritto lui


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco ci voleva sto fesso a riportare il patema sul palco.. 
Ma va cagher


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ora è davvero un c...


Si si, però se ti ricordi quando fece la canzone con Gigi D'Alessio nel 2012, era in condizioni pietose. Non dico che ora sia bella, ma almeno è presentabile ed è tornata ad avere quantomeno una voce graffiante seppur non come i tempi d'oro.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come l'hanno vestita?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Maurizio Lastrico, comico di Zelig e pm di Don Matteo, che nella fiction è il fidanzato della Giannetta.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Maurizio Lastrico.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

All'inizio non mi convinceva ma invece è brava, sa stare sul palco.


----------



## diavoloINme (4 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Achille Lauro è una paraculo di prima categoria. Tra l'altro è un semianalfabeta. Il biglietto non lo avrà nemmeno scritto lui


Esatto...
È un paraculo.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Lei a dire la verità non mi fa impazzire, ma è sicuramente la migliore tra le donne finora al festival.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si si, però se ti ricordi quando fece la canzone con Gigi D'Alessio nel 2012, era in condizioni pietose. *Non dico che ora sia bella, ma almeno è presentabile *ed è tornata ad avere quantomeno una voce graffiante seppur non come i tempi d'oro.



Avrà fatto la revisione.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Lei a dire la verità non mi fa impazzire, ma* è sicuramente la migliore tra le donne finora al festival.*



Visto le precedenti non era difficile.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Carino questo sketch, mi ricorda un po' quelli tra Hunziker e Favino con Baglioni. C'è intesa tra i due perché fanno Don Matteo insieme.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Brava la Giannetta, allegra.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> All'inizio non mi convinceva ma invece è brava, sa stare sul palco.


Rispetto alla mummia della seconda serata è un altro livello


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dai con la tipa dell'altro ieri non c'è nemmeno paragone, su


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Maria Grazia 10000000000000000000000000000 Drusilia 1

E ce l'hanno menata per un giorno del carisma della bravura della capacità recitativa ecc


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

La citazione di "Pedro" è una chiara frecciatina ad Amadeus ahahahahah. "Per me è la cipolla" (cit).


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Dai con la tipa dell'altro ieri non c'è nemmeno paragone, su



Quella ha portato solo noia e tristezza.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> Rispetto alla mummia della seconda serata è un altro livello


Jack di Capitan Hector Barbossa


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Visto le precedenti non era difficile.


Una tossica incartapecorita, un'etiope anoressica e un travone.. Almeno questa è carina e sbarazzina e non si prende troppo sul serio


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La citazione di "Pedro" è una chiara frecciatina ad Amadeus ahahahahah. "Per me è la cipolla" (cit).


Non vedo l'ora di andare a casa a mangiare pasta e fagioli...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una tossica incartapecorita, un'etiope anoressica e un travone.. Almeno questa è carina e sbarazzina e non si prende troppo sul serio



Vedrai che alla fine sarà la più criticata.


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Una tossica incartapecorita, un'etiope anoressica e un travone.. Almeno questa è carina e sbarazzina e non si prende troppo sul serio


Tutte messe lì per ovvia bravura, si si.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Vedrai che alla fine sarà la più criticata.


Non penso, a meno che non farà gaffe clamorose, la Rai la elogerà a prescindere visto che è protagonista di molte fiction di successo della prima rete.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Bella tosta malika


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Il fake di Ultimo ahahah. Addirittura John Lennon  .


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non penso, a meno che non farà gaffe clamorose, la Rai la elogerà a prescindere visto che è protagonista di molte fiction di successo della prima rete.



Ok, ma non rappresenta alcuna minoranza discriminata.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il fake di Ultimo ahahah. Addirittura John Lennon  .


Elton John, chiedo venia. Ho fatto confusione tra i due john.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Domani trovano elton jhon impiccato al garage....


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questi vanno bene per un teen learns how to.. with milf.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Canta con il figlio?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Malika Ayane i primi anni era brava ed ha fatto gran bei pezzi (la mancata vittoria di Ricomincio Da Qui nel 2010, che non finì nemmeno sul podio e gli preferirono Pupo e il principe grida ancora vendetta), poi è calata di brutto.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Il Grigna


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco Grignani. Vediamo se sta fatto


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Il pezzo è bello, vediamo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Vai grigna! 
Speriamo non sia ubriaco..


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Grignani! Dai che ci regala qualche show  .


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

Grignani sarà fatto sicuramente. L'ho visto una volta dal vivo ed era fusissimo.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sì sì, è fatto


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dov'era andato?


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

ma è Grignani o Zucchero?!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Grignani! Dai che ci regala qualche show  .



Ridotto male ma sembra sobrio.


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma come si è ridotto Grignani? :O


----------



## Swaitak (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> ma è Grignani o Zucchero?!


er monnezza


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Madò con la panza


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sta super fatto ahahahahahahha


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sta super fatto ahahahahahahha


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> ma è Grignani o Zucchero?!


Sembra Boy George


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Grignani sembra in un villaggio turistico


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahahahhahahahahhahhahaha


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Gli ascolti salgono...


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> ma è Grignani o Zucchero?!


È zucchero truccato da jhonny Depp


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahhahah chissà che s'è calato

Numero uno


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mi spiace per Grignani...che talento sprecato


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahahahha avete visto gli occhi?


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

È un misto tra Zucchero e Johnny Depp ahah


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahha avete visto gli occhi?



Da panda


----------



## Hellscream (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Mi spiace per Grignani...che talento sprecato


Assolutamente, era bravissimo


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2022)

Niente, Gianluca è il numero uno sempre


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Niente, Gianluca è il numero uno sempre



Il Cassano dei cantanti.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ditoooooooooo miaaaaaaa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

La gnocca e lo zombie!


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Ahahahahahahha avete visto gli occhi?


Non riusciva manco a parlare con amadeus
Ahahahahahah!!!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Il Dito evviva


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Niente, Gianluca è il numero uno sempre


Non riesce proprio a presentarsi da sobrio


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Il Cassano dei cantanti.



Cassano è un dito di Grignani 

Si è perso, ma ha cantato pietre miliari della musica italiana


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Il Dito attira...


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Cassano è un dito di Grigniani
> 
> Si è perso, ma ha cantato pietre miliari della musica italiana



Si, ma avrebbe potuto fare molto di più.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Queste due assieme sono una perfetta rappresentazione della vita e della morte.
Un quadro.


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

Grignani avrà avuto 2,90 all'alcoltest


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mi aspettavo di più da Dito e Rettore, con quest'ultima così così.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

@fabri47 ora arriva la tua IVA


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> @fabri47 ora arriva la tua IVA


Si si, con un toccante ricordo di Milva. Votatela mi raccomando.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Madonna santa che imbarazzo per Irama, spero che non gli rovini troppo la classifica

Se gli fanno un tampone a Grignani gli trovano il covid 9999 e lo mettono in cella con Escobar


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si si, con un toccante ricordo di Milva. Votatela mi raccomando.



Io non voto nemmeno alle elezioni ma voterei Mena.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

Grignani oggi l'ha fatta in testa a tutti, come era prevedibile. Talento sprecatissimo, ma i suo 3-4 minuti valgono più di tutto quello visto finora al festival. Fatto o non fatto che sia.

Poi non si capisce perchè l'eroinomane alcolizzato/delinquente, ora baluardo anti no-vax, va bene... Grignani e la sua strafottenza naif ed autodistruttiva invece no.


----------



## pazzomania (4 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera Grignani era positivo a tutto tranne che al Covid


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dai IVA, comunque una grande voce.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milva era una diva vera.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Febbraio 2022)

@Blu71 ,si è già esibita Dito nella f?? Chiedo per un amico


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Stasera Grignani era positivo a tutto tranne che al Covid



Ha generato una nuova variante


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> @Blu71 ,si è già esibita Dito nella f?? Chiedo per un amico



Si, pochi minuti fa.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Dai IVA, comunque una grande voce.


Si, una volta forse.. è stridula.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Si, una volta forse.. è stridula.



Ad 80 anni si può perdonare.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

W la Mena


----------



## admin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco Anal Mela(celo)


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Iva in versione rock, che interpreta da dio un pezzone. Pronta a sostituire Damiano nei Maneskin  .


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ana MenNa


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

La vedrei bene con un altro Rocco questa...


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

finalmente un pò di fregna


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ad 80 anni si può perdonare.


Assolutamente.
Però si perdonano i vecchi stonati, ma non quelli più giovani che fanno ancora performance di livello.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

kekkopot ha scritto:


> finalmente un pò di fregna



Di qualità direi.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Che bocca


----------



## 7vinte (4 Febbraio 2022)

Povero Jimmy Fontana


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

E' tanto figa quanto scarsa


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che bocca



....è tutta notevole...


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Rocco Hunt sembra uscito da Gomorra


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Che bocca


Beato Brahim


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

Dio, che schifo


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Beato Brahim



Lo ha scassato


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

E' capodanno


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Performance penosa ma credo nessuno ci abbia fatto caso tranne le cesse invidiose


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Performance penosa ma credo nessuno ci abbia fatto caso tranne le cesse invidiose



Perché ha cantato?


----------



## kekkopot (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Performance penosa ma credo nessuno ci abbia fatto caso tranne le cesse invidiose


La farei vincere comunque


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Secondo me invece è quella più a suo agio con il microfono.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Rocco ha fatto peggio di Gianluca e tutto da sobrio


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Intanto ho votato. Codice 13 ovviamente.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Su ragazzi, manteniamo il tono divertente.
No polemiche.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

.


----------



## Zenos (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questo non lo sopporto


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Rocco ha fatto peggio di Gianluca e tutto da sobrio


Gianluca ha spaccato, non come Iva.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Su ragazzi, manteniamo il tono divertente.
> No polemiche.


Ma ero ironico dai. Ho scordato le faccine  .


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Secondo me invece è quella più a suo agio con il microfono.


Gioco partita incontro.
Hai vinto


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Margherita Vicario me la ricordo ai cesaroni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

UHHHH Cosmo!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Gioco partita incontro.
> Hai vinto



Ha vinto Diaz...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che è sta tamarrata???


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma che è sta tamarrata???


Una tamarrata.


----------



## Walker (4 Febbraio 2022)

La rappresentante di lista sembra una delle rumene sulla Pontebbana


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ranieri che canta Pino Daniele.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

Boh, io ho ascoltato solo gli ultimi 5-6.. finora regge solo Grignani fatto.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

La strana coppia Ranieri-Nek. Sentiamo!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ma ero ironico dai. Ho scordato le faccine  .



Scusa Fabri, so del tuo amore viscerale per Iva e pensavo ti fosse partito un embolo


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La strana coppia Ranieri-Nek. Sentiamo!



La qualità c'è.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Promette bene...Ranieri ad interpretare le canzoni, oltre che cantarle, è il numero uno.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Nek fuori luogo onestamente.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Nek fuori luogo onestamente.


Il contrario, se conosci l'originale.
Nek da solo la avrebbe cantata meglio.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ranieri doveva farla da solo. Si è portato Nek per avere voti in più, anche se ultimamente non tira più così tanto. Avrebbe potuto farne a meno.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Che artista Ranieri


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il contrario, se conosci l'originale.
> Nek da solo la avrebbe cantata meglio.


Diciamo che era una canzone che era meglio cantarla da soli, che sia Nek o Ranieri.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Il contrario, se conosci l'originale.
> Nek da solo la avrebbe cantata meglio.


Nek poveraccio è da sempre bistrattato.. Non so perché


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

E qui si torna nei magici anni 90'. Mancano solo Fiorello e Gerry Scotti e sarebbe stata la compagnia Cecchetto al completo.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Diciamo che era una canzone che era meglio cantarla da soli, che sia Nek o Ranieri.


Non è una canzone nelle corde di Ranieri, poteva scegliere altro per me.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Qui si sta vedendo la vera amicizia e, soprattutto, la vera gavetta. Bel momento.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Gli artisti di una volta...che amarezza a vedere quelli di oggi


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qui si sta vedendo la vera amicizia e, soprattutto, la vera gavetta. Bel momento.



Amdeus di gavetta ne ha fatta tanta. Si merita Sanremo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Qui si sta vedendo la vera amicizia e, soprattutto, la vera gavetta. Bel momento.


Adesso uno scoreggia su tik tok e si ritrova a San Remo


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Amdeus di gavetta ne ha fatta tanta. Si merita Sanremo.


Io, in tempi sospetti qui sul forum, ho fatto campagna elettorale per Amadeus a Sanremo da due anni prima che lo conducesse  .


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questa serata sembra un altro programma rispetto al festival del Nazareno delle altre sere.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Io, in tempi sospetti qui sul forum, ho fatto campagna elettorale per Amadeus a Sanremo da due anni prima che lo conducesse  .



Se legge ti chiama Salvini


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questa serata sembra un altro programma rispetto al festival del Nazareno delle altre sere.



A me sta piacendo. Bravo Amadeus.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Bravo Jova.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Se legge ti chiama Salvini


Se vuoi i dettagli, è stata la direttrice Teresa De Santis messa dalla Lega a mettere Amadeus.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Chiedo a @Blu71 che è l'esperto : ma come mai così poche belle donne quest anno? La moglie di Amadeus è gelosa?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Quando Amadeus è circondato dalla sua gente e non dai mostri del PD, regala gioia, spensieratezza ed emozioni. Grande!


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se vuoi i dettagli, è stata la direttrice Teresa De Santis messa dalla Lega a mettere Amadeus.



A me interessa che siano messe persone che meritano, non chi le mette.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> A me interessa che siano messe persone che meritano, non chi le mette.


Sicuramente. Io sono obiettivo. Dico sempre che il primo festival di Baglioni, pur essendo fatto prevalentemente da gente di sinistra, è stato un bel festival. Il secondo dimenticabile.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Chiedo a @Blu71 che è l'esperto : ma come mai così poche belle donne quest anno? La moglie di Amadeus è gelosa?



Non credo dipenda dalla moglie. Dai, qualcuna decente c'è.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente. Io sono obiettivo. Dico sempre che il primo festival di Baglioni, pur essendo fatto prevalentemente da gente di sinistra, è stato un bel festival. Il secondo dimenticabile.



Per me non esiste la sinistra o la destra. Ci sono solo capaci ed incapaci.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Si può discutere sulla "recitazione", ma la poesia che ha letto Jovanotti è stata veramente bella.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

30 anni fa Amadeus Jovanotti Savino Linus Gerry Pezzali...sprizzavano omofobia e maschilismo da tutti i porti e va come si sono ridotti. Addirittura scusarsi perchè ha detto della tipa di Rossi di stare un passo indietro a una figura così importante come lui


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si può discutere sulla "recitazione", ma la poesia che ha letto Jovanotti è stata veramente bella.


Jova, a modo suo, è un poeta.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Cosa ci fa Calabria sul palco?


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Jova, a modo suo, è un poeta.


A dire la verità non era sua la poesia. Vabbè, dettagli  .


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Cosa ci fa Calabria sul palco?



Ci somiglia parecchio


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> A dire la verità non era sua la poesia. Vabbè, dettagli  .



Si, lo ha detto. Mi riferivo al modo di scrivere, o almeno a certi testi, di Jova


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Oddio uno dei membri dei pinguini, si può dire che è andato contro Draghih dicendo che sono "due anni senza concerti". Fascistiiiiih.


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Orietta grandiosa. Rovazzi il solito inutile.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Oddio uno dei membri dei pinguini, si può dire che è andato contro Draghih dicendo che sono "due anni senza concerti". Fascistiiiiih.


In realtà è Santori senza capelli


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Il preferito da @admin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sentivamo la mancanza degli eunuchi...


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Questo veste peggio di Achille Lauro. E ce ne vuole. Sarà che mi sono abituato alle trashate di quell'altro.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo veste peggio di Achille Lauro. E ce ne vuole. Sarà che mi sono abituato alle trashate di quell'altro.



Deve pure rovinare Battisti.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Questo veste peggio di Achille Lauro. E ce ne vuole. Sarà che mi sono abituato alle trashate di quell'altro.



E' verde ecosostenibile.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

Come uccidere una delle canzoni più belle di Battisti.
Interpretazione nulla, fuori luogo.
Uno scempio.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> E' verde ecosostenibile.



Si può mettere nel compattatore


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

E' Loki versione finocchia


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E' Loki versione finocchia



Loki maestro dell'inganno, questo maestro dell'ingANO.


----------



## Milanforever26 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Vabbè dai bella la dedica ai nonni... Battisti però non tocchiamolo più


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Febbraio 2022)

Sembra Gassman quando fa il gay insieme a Tognazzi.


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Arriva Mammut con il socio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Vabbè dai bella la dedica ai nonni... Battisti però non tocchiamolo più



Quando si è messo le mani in tasca ho temuto il peggio


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Volevano inchiappettare Amadeus... occhio....


----------



## fabri47 (4 Febbraio 2022)

Mahmood e Blanco si comportano come se ormai hanno già vinto il Festival. Attenzione, perché le sgambettate sono dietro l'angolo. Pure la Mannoia doveva stravincerlo nel 2017 e alla fine vinse la scimmia di Gabbani, al punto che lui gli chiese perfino scusa ahahaha.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che schifo, cos'ha il reggicalze?


----------



## Blu71 (4 Febbraio 2022)

E pure Paoli ce lo siamo giocato.


----------



## DavidGoffin (4 Febbraio 2022)

Ho visto più vestiti da uomo sulle donne stasera che viceversa


----------



## Toby rosso nero (4 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque hanno lasciato tutti i finocchi alla fine, per raggiungere il climax.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Date fuoco a sti due ebeti.. Ma si può cantare un pezzo del genere conciati così?!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mahmood e Blanco si comportano come se ormai hanno già vinto il Festival. Attenzione, perché le sgambettate sono dietro l'angolo. Pure la Mannoia doveva stravincerlo nel 2017 e alla fine vinse la scimmia di Gabbani, al punto che lui gli chiese perfino scusa ahahaha.



Secondo me Elisa può fregarli.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mammut mi sa che voleva fare baby one more time...


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Elisa può fregarli.


Ma speriamo


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vedere due tette dopo tutta quella frociaggine mi fa quasi impressione.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma speriamo



Lo merita, è brava davvero ma è stata sempre ai margini.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Altro scempio. Ma cosa sono questi?


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma ci sono 40 gradi a Sanremo?


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma le magliette non le fanno più? Tutti a petto nudo sti rocker da 2 soldi


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Oh Ema che ci riporta alla realtà


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ramsey Bolton


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma le magliette non le fanno più? Tutti a petto nudo sti rocker da 2 soldi



Non sono nemmeno cantanti, altro che rocker da due soldi.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ok, questa è peggio della cover di Battisti.
Manco nei karaoke alle 2 di notte certi scempi...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me Elisa può fregarli.


Se Morandi finisce sul podio, può fregarli entrambi. Morandi piace a vecchi e giovani.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tutti che si sentono Anthony Kiedis, forse giusto lui se lo può permettere. Lauro si nasconde coi tatuaggi giustamente


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Calibro 35 sono quelli che fanno le musiche per Blanca, fiction della Giannetta. Molto bravi.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Momento Jehtro tull


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se Morandi finisce sul podio, può fregarli entrambi. Morandi piace a vecchi e giovani.



Morandi è eterno. Bisogna dirgli solo grazie per aver partecipato al festival.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Credo sia il momento artisticamente più basso di tutte le serate.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Credo sia il momento artisticamente più basso di tutte le serate.



In 5 ore ci entra di tutto.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un pò Tropicana, un pò Aqualung, un pò Truce Baldazzi

Un fenomeno


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se Morandi finisce sul podio, può fregarli entrambi. Morandi piace a vecchi e giovani.


Ma no figurati, ormai il festival lo fanno vincere solo a chi poi può puntare all'eurovision.. Quindi o I finocchios oppure elisa


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma no figurati, ormai il festival lo fanno vincere solo a chi poi può puntare all'eurovision.. Quindi o* I finocchios *oppure elisa



Allora la scelta è ampia


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

La Giannetta è proprio simpatica.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dai, è un momento serio.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mia mamma lo sta guardando e mi dice che ci sono cantanti a petto nudo e molti gay,di belle donne poco vestite come le altre edizioni poche tracce.
un sanremo non adatto per noi maschietti.
@Blu71 può confermare?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Ma no figurati, ormai il festival lo fanno vincere solo a chi poi può puntare all'eurovision.. Quindi o I finocchios oppure elisa


Solitamente, quando vincono i vecchi tipo gli Stadio nel 2016, questi si ritirano dall'Eurovision lasciando spazio al secondo classificato. Infatti, nel 2016 ci andò la Michielin e non abbiamo fatto chissà che figura. Però, visto che si farà in Italia, chiunque vinca penso non si ritiri, anche se fosse Morandi.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mia mamma lo sta guardando e mi dice che ci sono cantanti a petto nudo e molti gay,di belle donne poco vestite come le altre edizioni poche tracce.
> un sanremo non adatto per noi maschietti.
> @Blu71 può confermare?



Purtroppo tua madre ha ragione. Noi comunque sul forum ci divertiamo


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Momento Maria De Filippi a C'è Posta per Te.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Le vere minoranze non quelle che ci vogliono far passare di quelli che non possono essere se stessi perchè non possono emettere urletti e vestirsi con la gonna e sposarsi in Chiesa


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Finalmente gente con problemi veri ma che lotta non travoni presi per il c... e finte vittime di bullismo che sanno solo frignare e chiedere


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Finalmente gente con problemi veri ma che lotta non travoni presi per il c... e finte vittime di bullismo che sanno solo frignare e chiedere



Brava la Giannetta.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

A me sto buonismo ostentato fa schifo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vediamo questi...


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

20 anni dalla morte di Alex baroni...come vola il tempo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

I mostri del marito di Costanzo li vestono tutti uguali.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non conoscono neanche il testo


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahahah ma lascia perdere

Arisa cerca di salvare il salvabile, questo a baroni manco il sedere può pulire


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Per me non male dai, c'era sinergia tra i 2.
poi dopo lo scappato di casa di prima...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Pure Tenco devono profanare.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sono arrivati gli alieni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Alla fine Grignani con Irama è stato praticamente il migliore


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questa sera il killer si è messo lo smoking.


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma la gente normale esiste ancora?!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ha preso le sembianze di Casini.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Sono arrivati gli alieni.



Lui sembra Mortimer


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sparatemi alle orecchie


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Sparatemi alle orecchie



Tappale


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il mio cane abbaia meglio.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Molte cover sono state davvero oscene.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Daje col finale rap del terzo cane sciolto


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

highsnob aveva tatuaggi in faccia ieri...sono spariti?


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Devo andare a dormire, comunque bella serata. L'unica che ho sopportato per più di 5 minuti. 
Con le cover vinci sempre.

Migliore Grignani (sono serio), fatto o non fatto ha sempre una gran voce ed è un personaggione.

Classifica trash:
1) Truce Baldazzi palestrato con la faccia da chitarrista dei Velvet.
2) Loki che ammazza Battisti
3) Il trio di Auschwitz appena riabilitato

Menzione particolare per l'adenoideo con la giarrettiera, altro mito dei nostri tempi


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Volevo salutarvi condividendo con voi questa foto di un vero maschio latino


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questo almeno è simpatico.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Volevo salutarvi condividendo con voi questa foto di un vero maschio latino
> 
> Vedi l'allegato 1781



Sei sadico


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il Piotta a Sanremo


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Altro scempio di un classico.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Altro scempio di un classico.


Ma non è proprio nelle sue corde, non so chi suggerisce le cover a questi cantanti.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Ma non è proprio nelle sue corde, *non so chi suggerisce le cover a questi cantanti.*



Resterà un mistero.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

W la Giannetta.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Bella canzone. Bravo Moro a proporla.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Bella canzone. Bravo Moro a proporla.


Sono d'accordo ed è riuscito a non steccare,
Almeno lui ha scelto una canzone da poter interpretare bene. Uno dei migliori stasera.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questi sono il top
@DavidGoffin


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che schifo, l'esibizione gay sulla Carrà.
Proprio non ce la fanno a star lontano dalle depravazioni LGBTZP.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mi dicono di un festival molto gay ,tra Drusillo e cantanti effeminati


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questi sono il top
> @DavidGoffin


Raffaella è morta 2 volte, pure Bob Sinclair sarà morto stasera.
Più che il festival della canzone italiana è il gay pride gender fluid di Sanremo, mancano solo i carri


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Mi dicono di un festival* molto gay* ,tra Drusillo e cantanti effeminati



Si dice inclusivo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Raffaella è morta 2 volte, pure Bob Sinclair sarà morto stasera.
> Più che il festival della canzone italiana è il gay pride gender fluid di Sanremo, mancano* solo i carri*



Funebri


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non sanno più che fare per arrivare alle 2


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Solo i primi tre delle cover.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Morandi primo nelle cover. Bene.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

*Toti sul palco: "Questo è il festival delle donne che hanno lanciato messaggi positivi. Donne principali vittime della pandemia"*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti sul palco: "Questo è il festival delle donne che hanno lanciato messaggi positivi. Donne principali vittime della pandemia"*



Questo è impazzito veramente.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Vediamo la classifica generale.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mammut e amico in testa.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mammut e amico in testa.


Il fidanzato?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Il fidanzato?



No, pare che il fidanzato sia un altro.


----------



## Baba (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma quel mamud ha avuto un malore ?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Raga ma vogliamo parlare di Dargen che ha sfottuto le elezioni del PDR?  .

Chi non lo ha visto, su twitter trovate facilmente il video.

Ora non lo inviteranno più in Rai, ma sono stati i secondi più goduriosi di questo Festival.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

*Record pazzesco per la quarta serata: 60.5% di share e 11,4 milioni di spettatori.*


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record pazzesco per la quarta serata: 60.5% di share e 11,4 milioni di spettatori.*


Che ascoltone! Ci sta in ogni caso, ieri è stata la migliore serata.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Raga ma vogliamo parlare di Dargen che ha sfottuto le elezioni del PDR?  .
> 
> Chi non lo ha visto, su twitter trovate facilmente il video.
> 
> Ora non lo inviteranno più in Rai, ma sono stati i secondi più goduriosi di questo Festival.



Io l’ho visto. Amadeus lo ha cacciato.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io l’ho visto. Amadeus lo ha cacciato.


Le ha definite "cialtronerie" le elezioni, in una rete dove tutti parlano di "grande gestoh" di Mattarella e dove il giorno prima c'è stato la patetica dedica a inizio puntata. Grande Dargen!


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Io l’ho visto. Amadeus lo ha cacciato.


Di peso...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Le ha definite "cialtronerie" le elezioni, in una rete dove tutti parlano di "grande gestoh" di Mattarella e dove il giorno prima c'è stato la patetica dedica a inizio puntata. Grande Dargen!



La sparata gli costerà cara.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Di peso...



Poco prima aveva chiesto ad Ama se era ancora in gara. Ora lo squalificano


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La sparata gli costerà cara.


Dopo quella cosa lì, hanno inquadrato Toti in prima fila che sembrava sconvolto. Poverino  .


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Poco prima aveva chiesto ad Ama se era ancora in gara. Ora lo squalificano


Farà la fine di Pedro con la cipolla.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Poco prima aveva chiesto ad Ama se era ancora in gara. Ora lo squalificano


Si era un po' incavolato perchè in classifica è crollato dal quarto al decimo posto.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dopo quella cosa lì, hanno inquadrato Toti in prima fila che sembrava sconvolto. Poverino  .



Toti lo avrebbe voluto uccidere.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si era un po' incavolato perchè in classifica è crollato dal quarto al decimo posto.



Questa sera, se canta, gli disattivano il microfono.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Farà la fine di Pedro con la cipolla.



Ora la Meloni lo candIda


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record pazzesco per la quarta serata: 60.5% di share e 11,4 milioni di spettatori.*


È ovviamente merito della Giannetta


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

*Dagospia: la Rai proporrà ad Amadeus il quarto festival. Se il conduttore rifiuta, ci sarà una conduzione al femminile.*


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Altro record di Amadeus. Contento per lui.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: la Rai proporrà ad Amadeus il quarto festival. Se il conduttore rifiuta, ci sarà una conduzione al femminile.*


Per me potrebbe pure rifiutare, sai che significa succedere ad un Sanremo che fa il 60%?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Record pazzesco per la quarta serata: 60.5% di share e 11,4 milioni di spettatori.*



Come previsto.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me potrebbe pure rifiutare, sai che significa succedere ad un Sanremo che fa il 60%?



Solo lui può succedere a se stesso senza traumi.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Amadeus stasera rischia di superare il record assoluto della finale di Baudo nell'87, che fece il 77.50%.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Solo lui può succedere a se stesso senza traumi.


Si ma se rifiuta esce da "eroe" e rimane tale.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Amadeus stasera rischia di superare il record assoluto della finale di Baudo nell'87, che fece il 77.50%.



Erano altri tempi. Non credo che accadrà. In ogni caso è stato bravo.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si ma se rifiuta esce da "eroe" e rimane tale.



Se la Rai glielo chiede seriamente fa come Mattarella


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera la prima fase è al 100% televoto, poi nella finalissima a tre rientrano in gioco sala stampa e demoscopica. Elisa rischia seriamente il podio. Morandi sempre più forte e ieri, dopo aver vinto la serata cover, è stato secondo alla classifica generale dietro a Mahmood e Blanco.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: la Rai proporrà ad Amadeus il quarto festival. Se il conduttore rifiuta, ci sarà una conduzione al femminile.*


Secondo me drusilio e poi davvero faccio disdetta del canone


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Secondo me drusilio e poi davvero faccio disdetta del


No dai, al massimo può fare da spalla. Penso che metteranno la Clerici che negli ultimi anni sta leccando di brutto PD, Draghi e compagnia, precisamente da quando il direttore Coletta anni fa gli fece il discorso che la fece piangere dalla commozione alla conferenza stampa di due anni fa, quando lei era una delle ospiti di Amadeus.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No dai, al massimo può fare da spalla. Penso che metteranno la Clerici che negli ultimi anni sta leccando di brutto PD, Draghi e compagnia, precisamente da quando il direttore Coletta anni fa gli fece il discorso che la fece piangere dalla commozione alla conferenza stampa di due anni fa, quando lei era una delle ospiti di Amadeus.


La Clerici che lecca,che bella immagine.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Stasera la prima fase è al 100% televoto, poi nella finalissima a tre rientrano in gioco sala stampa e demoscopica. Elisa rischia seriamente il podio. Morandi sempre più forte e ieri, dopo aver vinto la serata cover, è stato secondo alla classifica generale dietro a Mahmood e Blanco.



Se vince Morandi sono contento.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ferilli ora in conferenza stampa su Raiplay ha detto che aveva proposto ad Amadeus di spogliarsi e fare un trenino stasera ma ha rifiutato  Sta anche dicendo alle solite domande provocatorie e femministe di presentare lei prossimamente o cantare, che preferisce stare nel suo fare l'attrice e basta


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sangiovanni anche molto in crescita nelle ultime ore ed ha avuto l'endorsement di Giulia Salemi, che è seguitissima sui social assieme al fidanzato Pretelli. Potrebbe esserci un terzo posto a sorpresa stasera prima della finalissima. Con Morandi fuori, succede il boom di fischi come con la Bertè 3 anni fa quando vinse a sorpresa Mahmood su Ultimo.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ha anche detto che non farà monologhi perchè anche se le sono piacetue tutte le coconduttrici e i discorsi sulle minoranze sono giusti, la gente si sarà anche "rotta i cogli0ni" cito testualmente!
Finalmente una donna vera che sta coi piedi per terra.
Comunque tutta la conferenza incentrata sulle polemiche


----------



## Butcher (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: la Rai proporrà ad Amadeus il quarto festival. Se il conduttore rifiuta, ci sarà una conduzione al femminile.*


Boh, non mi capacito proprio.
Inquietante.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ferilli ora in conferenza stampa su Raiplay ha detto che aveva proposto ad Amadeus di spogliarsi e fare un trenino stasera ma ha rifiutato  Sta anche dicendo alle solite domande provocatorie e femministe di presentare lei prossimamente o cantare, che preferisce stare nel suo fare l'attrice e basta



Se si spoglia pure la Ferilli ok.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ha anche detto che non farà monologhi perchè anche se le sono piacetue tutte le coconduttrici e i discorsi sulle minoranze sono giusti, la gente si sarà anche "rotta i cogli0ni" cito testualmente!
> Finalmente una donna vera che sta coi piedi per terra.
> Comunque tutta la conferenza incentrata sulle polemiche


Si è parlato dell'episodio di Dargen?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è parlato dell'episodio di Dargen?



Secondo me fanno finta di nulla. In caso contrario sarebbe cacciato.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Secondo me fanno finta di nulla. In caso contrario sarebbe cacciato.


Pure secondo me, oscureranno tutto e lo puniranno mettendolo agli ultimi posti.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Pure secondo me, oscureranno tutto e lo puniranno mettendolo agli ultimi posti.



E' la cosa più ovvia. Si potrà comunque scordare la Rai.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

LOL. Non l'avevo notato in diretta. L'errore intendo.


----------



## Clarenzio (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Toti sul palco: "Questo è il festival delle donne che hanno lanciato messaggi positivi. Donne principali vittime della pandemia"*


Frasi a caso.
Bisognerebbe fare l'AlcoolTest ad alcuni politici.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dagospia: la Rai proporrà ad Amadeus il quarto festival. Se il conduttore rifiuta, ci sarà una conduzione al femminile.*


Insieme a lui, in un mondo ideale, ci dovrebbero essere la Ferolla e la Leone


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si è parlato dell'episodio di Dargen?


Cioè cosa ? Che ha fatto?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Cioè cosa ? Che ha fatto?


Ha detto ad Amadeus: "È sicuro il televoto? In Italia sai succedono queste cialtronate tipo l'elezione del Presidente della Repubblica". Al punto che Amadeus è stato costretto a spingerlo per allontanarlo, ma vedendo la sua faccia non era così indignato ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sarà dura per Amadeus aprire quest'ultima puntata  .


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Ha detto ad Amadeus: "È sicuro il televoto? In Italia sai succedono queste cialtronate tipo l'elezione del Presidente della Repubblica". Al punto che Amadeus è stato costretto a spingerlo per allontanarlo, ma vedendo la sua faccia non era così indignato ahahahah.


Ah sì mi ricordo ahhahahhah bè scherzava ma effettivamente non ho mai visto "cacciare" dal palco un cantante in questo modo, forse si era preso già troppe libertà andando in platea a cantare ecc


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarà dura per Amadeus aprire quest'ultima puntata  .



Noi lo guarderemo in allegria.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ah sì mi ricordo ahhahahhah bè scherzava ma effettivamente non ho mai visto "cacciare" dal palco un cantante in questo modo, forse si era preso già troppe libertà andando in platea a cantare ecc


Beh insomma, scherzava fino a un certo punto e lui era arrabbiato per il fatto di essere passato dal terzo posto al tredicesimo.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Noi lo guarderemo in allegria.


Per me se non vince il duo gaio, sarà una giornata indimenticabile. Ma anche solo con la vittoria del derby, siamo felici lo stesso  .


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, scherzava fino a un certo punto e lui era arrabbiato per il fatto di essere passato dal terzo posto al tredicesimo.


Ma mica lo sapeva ancora, e poi 13esima dopo la cover e se la merita tutta dato che è stata la peggior dover di sempre


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Per me se non vince il duo gaio, sarà una giornata indimenticabile. Ma anche solo con la vittoria del derby, siamo felici lo stesso  .



La vittoria del derby copre tutto.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Ma mica lo sapeva ancora, e poi 13esima dopo la cover e se la merita tutta dato che è stata la peggior dover di sempre


Si si, mi sono espresso male. Per la sala stampa Dargen era al quarto posto, poi dalla terza puntata quando hanno incominciato a contare anche il televoto è crollato al 10imo posto. Per questo si è arrabbiato e ha fatto quella battuta.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

@fabri47 a fine serata apri il topic nuovo col vincitore


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

La Di Benedetto top


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> @fabri47 a fine serata apri il topic nuovo col vincitore


Difficile che non stia a letto per le 2. Nel caso non lo faccia io, spero lo faccia @Toby rosso nero .


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque scontato che facciano vincere Mammuth e il compagno. Poi devono mandarli a fare propaganda su tutti i canALI Rai.


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Comunque scontato che facciano vincere Mammuth e il compagno. Poi devono mandarli a fare propaganda su tutti i canALI Rai.


Purtroppo e sottolineo purtroppo, non manderanno certo Gianni Morandi all'Eurovision (mi pare ci sia la Ferragni quest' anno che "presenta", figuriamoci..). L'Italia dovrà rappresentare al meglio lo spirito di inclusione, l'apertura mentale...e chi meglio di Mammut Bianco?


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma voi lo sapevate che Michele Bravi (Michele? Michela? Come devo chiamarlo?) ha ucciso un poveraccio in moto mentre era alla guida? Ora immaginatevi morire per mano di questo coso...esiste morte più terrificante?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Purtroppo e sottolineo purtroppo, non manderanno certo Gianni Morandi all'Eurovision (mi pare ci sia la Ferragni quest' anno che "presenta", figuriamoci..). L'Italia dovrà rappresentare al meglio lo spirito di inclusione, l'apertura mentale...e chi meglio di Mammut Bianco?


No la Ferragni non ci sarà, lo presenteranno Mika, Cattelan e Pausini. L'hanno ufficializzato alla seconda puntata di Sanremo.


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No la Ferragni non ci sarà, lo presenteranno Mika, Cattelan e Pausini. L'hanno ufficializzato alla seconda puntata di Sanremo.


Era meglio la Ferragni praticamente


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Arriva la Ferilli.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ah la Ferilli, finalmente pacchio


----------



## Mika (5 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera Sanremo è più bello, a prescindere


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Troppo vestita però


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Stasera Sanremo è più bello, a prescindere



La Ferilli è femmina di sicuro.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Troppo vestita però


Ringrazia che è lì


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> La Ferilli è femmina di sicuro.



Non voglio smontarvi, ma ultimanente nell'ambiente stanno circolando certe voci su questa e la De Filippi...


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ringrazia che è lì



Si spoglia solo quando vince la Roma. Praticamente mai


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Si spoglia solo quando vince la Roma. Praticamente mai


Pare volesse spogliarsi stasera ed Amedeo lo ha impedito


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Pare volesse spogliarsi stasera ed Amedeo lo ha impedito



In Eurovisione non si può fare


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera l'ospite d'onore sarà Mengoni e si ritorna con i travioni


----------



## Toby rosso nero (5 Febbraio 2022)




----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Che schifezza sto pezzo di Noemi.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


>



Non era quello a cui piace la f....?

Sicuramente


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco 'sto scoppiato


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questa è un tormentone ormai


----------



## Lex Hallelujah (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dargen ha tirato fuori una hit che si ballerà per parecchio.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Quanta fuffa la Ferilli


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Quanta fuffa la Ferilli


Già, e quegli zigomi ormai sembrano due pompelmi, assurdo...


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Già, e quegli zigomi ormai sembrano due pompelmi, assurdo...


Ha parlato 20 minuti del nulla cosmico


----------



## Milanforever26 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Bello sto look di elisa


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Bello sto look di elisa



Il look si, lei è bruttina


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

@admin quello che adori


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questo mi fa veramente impressione


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Michela brava


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ha parlato 20 minuti del nulla cosmico


La stessa cosa ha detto mia moglie


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> *Questo* mi fa veramente impressione



Questa


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

E' arrivato Capitan Harlock che si infila i timoni nel


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Quest* è proprio un freak of nature


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> E' arrivato Capitan Harlock che si infila i timoni nel



Mammut rispetto a questo è Rambo


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Questo l'ho visto nel signore degli anelli


----------



## Swaitak (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Questo l'ho visto nel signore degli anelli


si sembra Fro..do


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Il pezzo di Bravi è bello. Il problema è il "cantante" che fa schifo e lo distrugge. Ha la voce peggio di Ornella Muti.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> si sembra Fro..do


No no non sembra... è proprio fro...do... dichiarato.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sto Festival è top casi umani. Ma vogliamo parlare di Highsnob e Hu? Per me sono inquietanti.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sto Festival è top casi umani. Ma vogliamo parlare di Highsnob e Hu? Per me sono inquietanti.



Questa sera, grazie al derby vinto, perdono pure loro.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Il pezzo di Bravi è bello. Il problema è il "cantante" che fa schifo e lo distrugge. Ha la voce peggio di Ornella Muti.


Embè pezzo di Cheope


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma ste altre zecche?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Visto il video della Rappresentante. E' simpatico.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Io a questo lo riempirei di botte.


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma a parte Morandi e Ranieri, esiste ancora un cantante maschio che non sia gay o si vesta strano o abbia i capelli strani o non abbia lo smalto sulle unghie?!


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Embè pezzo di Cheope


Bravo paroliere, figlio di Mogol peraltro. Il problema è che i suoi pezzi vanno sempre a cantanti scrausi. Mi ricordo un altro pezzo, Eterno di Sanremo 2018, altrettanto bello ma distrutto da Giovanni Caccamo che stonò in maniera vergognosa. E pensare che sto qui è stato lanciato da Battiato.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Questa sera, grazie al derby vinto, perdono pure loro.


Mi fanno talmente paura che non voglio minimamente informarmi su questi qua. Aiuto! Perfino Achille Lauro risulta "normale", al confronto.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi fanno talmente paura che* non voglio minimamente informarmi su questi qua.* Aiuto! Perfino Achille Lauro risulta "normale", al confronto.




Tu che sai tutto?


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Aspettiamo la Mena e la Dito.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Emma tromb stasera


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Emma è proprio l'esempio della cafona ignorante che appoggia segue le mode ideologiche (deliranti) odierne per sembrare intellettuale e tenersi a galla.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Tanti ascolti quanto tanto trash, pare una vera baracconata quest'anno


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sti due si stanno veramente mostrando arroganti, pensano di essere praticamente fuori dalla gara tanto che sono sicuri di vincere.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco Mammut bianco
Pensavo a bici senza sellino.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ecco questi due mostri.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ecco Mammut bianco
> Senza sellino?



Questi c'hanno i sellini coi dildi


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Questi c'hanno i sellini coi dildi



Orrore


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Rimpiango il volo, sul serio.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Rimpiango il volo, sul serio.



Quelli sono cantanti almeno.


----------



## Hellscream (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sti due si stanno veramente mostrando arroganti, pensano di essere praticamente fuori dalla gara tanto che sono sicuri di vincere.


E infatti vinceranno loro, scritto da mercoledì.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Quelli sono cantanti almeno.


Almeno sono più uomini di questi. Mi ricordo ancora di quanto sfasciarono l'albergo ahahahah.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E infatti vinceranno loro, scritto da mercoledì.


Red Ronnie lo disse già a dicembre quando furono annunciati. Disse "Li faranno vincere".


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> E infatti vinceranno loro, scritto da mercoledì.



Elisa potrebbe vincere.


----------



## admin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Io esco va. Fate i bravi e continuate col massacro!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Io esco va. Fate i bravi e continuate col massacro!



Ci autorizzi?


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Elisa potrebbe vincere.


La sala stampa conta di più nella finalissima a tre, possono esserci sorprese. Il problema è che Elisa sta scendendo nelle quotazioni.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dio mio, i mostri Snob e Hu. Aiuto!


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

@fabri47 cambia canale


----------



## Walker (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ma che problemi ha questo a tatuarsi scritte in fronte? Dio santo sembra il Sanremo del Centro Salute Mentale.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> La sala stampa conta di più nella finalissima a tre, possono esserci sorprese. Il problema è che Elisa sta scendendo nelle quotazioni.



Hanno detto che il peso del voto sarà pari per tutte le componenti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Non è nemmeno male questa peccato per i look


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Hanno detto che il peso del voto sarà pari per tutte le componenti.


No 64% sala stampa. Mentre prima della finalissima a tre è 100% televoto. Per questo Elisa rischia un po', con Dargen tra l'altro in forte ascesa.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Walker ha scritto:


> Ma che problemi ha questo a tatuarsi scritte in fronte? Dio santo sembra il Sanremo del Centro Salute Mentale.



Serve per ricordarsi chi sono guardandosi allo specchio strafatti.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No 64% sala stampa. Mentre prima della finalissima a tre è 100% televoto. Per questo Elisa rischia un po', con Dargen tra l'altro in forte ascesa.


Io ho letto anche oggi che è 34 televoto e 33 e 33


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No 64% sala stampa. Mentre prima della finalissima a tre è 100% televoto. Per questo Elisa rischia un po', con Dargen tra l'altro in forte ascesa.



A questo punto meglio Dargen di Mammut.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Io ho letto anche oggi che è 34 televoto e 33 e 33



Anche io ho capito così.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> No 64% sala stampa. Mentre prima della finalissima a tre è 100% televoto. Per questo Elisa rischia un po', con Dargen tra l'altro in forte ascesa.


Chiedo venia, leggo ora Sala Stampa 33%, televoto 34% nella finale a tre.


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Chiedo venia, leggo ora Sala Stampa 33%, televoto 34% nella finale a tre.



Allora ho capito bene. Non sono rinc...


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Allora ho capito bene. Non sono rinc...


Si, però prima della finalissima, cioè adesso, conta solo il televoto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Un altro pippone moraliasta, ma non poteva cantare e basta


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Si, però prima della finalissima, cioè adesso, conta solo il televoto.



Allora forza Elisa.


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sto Minchioni non m'è mai piaciuto musicalmente. Mai capito tutta st'esaltazione. Poi quando fa ste cose, mi fa ancora più scivolare le balls.


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Grande Sangiovese


----------



## fabri47 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahahah grande qui Sangiovanni.


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Sangiovanni subito tra i preferiti


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Voglio Sangiovanni vincitore del Festival


----------



## pazzomania (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ahahhaah grande Sangiovanni


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Mamma mia la Dito...


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Dito nel retto re


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Dito nel retto re



Zenos però il tuo avatar fa paura


----------



## Zenos (5 Febbraio 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Zenos però il tuo avatar fa paura


Lerch


----------



## Blu71 (5 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Lerch



Preferisco quello di @KILPIN_91


----------



## DavidGoffin (5 Febbraio 2022)

Ha il naso di Agnelli la Rettore


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ma rovazzi come fa ad essere sul palco dell'Ariston?


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma rovazzi come fa ad essere sul palco dell'Ariston?


Infatti sta in crociera lol
Più che altro sono sconvolto che sappia suonare il piano


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ma rovazzi come fa ad essere sul palco dell'Ariston?



E' sulla nave.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Questo è mitico. Oggi con il pigiama.


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2022)

Questo ex rugbista


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ma questo è serio?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2022)

Se rifiutava i fiori diventava il mio mito, invece si è piegato.


----------



## Zenos (6 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se rifiutava i fiori diventava il mio mito, invece si è piegato.


Mai una gioia


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se rifiutava i fiori diventava il mio mito, invece si è piegato.


Dargen li ha dati ad una dell'orchestra. Dopo le parole di ieri e questo oggi, rischia di essere estradato dall'Italia  .


----------



## ILMAGO (6 Febbraio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Se rifiutava i fiori diventava il mio mito, invece si è piegato.


Era la degna risposta ad Amadeus che insisteva a chieder della canottiera, indubbiamente disturbandolo, prima della sua esibizione…. 

ps. Che poi non dovrebbe esser manco a Sanremo perché la canzone fa pene è indiscutibile


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Dargen li ha dati ad una dell'orchestra. Dopo le parole di ieri e questo oggi, rischia di essere estradato dall'Italia  .


Espulso* . Maledetto tablet che mi suggerisce le parole sbagliate...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

ILMAGO ha scritto:


> Era la degna risposta ad Amadeus che insisteva a chieder della canottiera, indubbiamente disturbandolo, prima della sua esibizione….
> 
> ps. Che poi non dovrebbe esser manco a Sanremo perché la canzone fa pene è indiscutibile


A me non dispiace la canzone di sto Truppo. Comunque Amadeus gran paraculo, non è che gli piace, ha capito che è la moda del momento e la segue. In ogni caso, che dittatura che è diventata la Rai, ormai devi piegarti fino in fondo per lavorare.

P.S: A proposito di dittature, avete notato lo spot di LOL? Diana Del Bufalo la fanno vedere dietro a tutti nel finale di sfuggita proprio, mentre tutti gli altri concorrenti si fanno vedere bene con primi piani. Ma sarò complottista io....


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Mengoni canta la canzone fatta con Madame. Sono ovunque questi accattoni, sta Madame in primis. Fossero almeno belli.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Arriva la classifica fino al terzo posto.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Stasera solo televoto ma poi si somma alle altre e poi....ci sarà da piangere forse


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

DavidGoffin ha scritto:


> Stasera solo televoto ma poi si somma alle altre e poi....ci sarà da piangere forse



Mannut aspetta fiducioso


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Finalisti Elisa, Mammut e Morandi.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

*Podio: Elisa, Gianni Morandi, Mahmood e Blanco. 

Ultimo posto per Tananai.*


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Che vinca Morandi a questo punto


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Podio: Elisa, Gianni Morandi, Mahmood e Blanco.
> 
> Ultimo posto per Tananai.*



Spero prima Elisa, secondo Morandi e terzo Mammut.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Sarebbe troppo bella una vittoria di Morandi. La sala stampa sarà decisivissima secondo me, per loro Elisa è prima, ricordiamolo.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sarebbe troppo bella una vittoria di Morandi. La sala stampa sarà decisivissima secondo me, per loro Elisa è prima, ricordiamolo.



Basta che non vince Mammut.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Comunque gli over in massa voteranno Morandi e anche qualche giovane. Mahmood e Blanco ed Elisa potrebbero anche dividersi i voti.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Comunque gli over in massa voteranno Morandi e anche qualche giovane. Mahmood e Blanco ed Elisa potrebbero anche dividersi i voti.



A quest'ora i voti se li dividono Mammut ed Elisa.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Non so...Ho un sentore che il buon Gianni possa farcela. Io fossi in Mahmood e Blanco qualche toccata ulteriore me la farei, ma per superstizione  . Nel ballottaggio a tre accadono sorprese, tipo nel 2017 quando doveva stravincere Mannoia e vinse Gabbani oppure nel 2019 quando doveva stravincere Ultimo ed invece fu Mahmood che non ebbe nemmeno la metà dei voti del primo.

Mahmood e Blanco dubito siano amati dagli over 40, che sono quelli più decisivi al televoto. Poi magari è tutto truccato, come pensiamo più o meno tutti, e vincono.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Su twitter c'è un boicottaggio di massa per Morandi.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Su twitter c'è un boicottaggio di massa per Morandi.



Purtroppo vincerà Mammut con Blanco.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2022)

In Europa possono andarci solo due gay, chiunque altro non ha possibilità.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Dai che vince Gianni  . Dai dai dai!


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ci siamo dai.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

*Premio della critica Mia Martini a Massimo Ranieri. 
Premio Sala Stampa Lucio Dalla a Gianni Morandi.
Premio miglior testo a Fabrizio Moro.*


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Premio della critica Mia Martini a Massimo Ranieri.
> Premio Sala Stampa Lucio Dalla a Gianni Morandi.
> Premio miglior testo a Fabrizio Moro.*


Morandi rischia tra il primo e secondo posto.


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

*Premio Bigazzi per miglior composizione musicale a Elisa.*


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Premio Bigazzi per miglior composizione musicale a Elisa.*



Vediamo chi vince.


----------



## DavidGoffin (6 Febbraio 2022)

Oggi non ho visto la partita e ha portato bene, ora spengo tutto e speriamo bene, saluti gente


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2022)

dai ma come si fa a presentare mammut e bianco a Sanremo ziocca


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Vince il mammut a sto punto. Mi dispiace per Morandi.


----------



## 7vinte (6 Febbraio 2022)

Peccato per Morandi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2022)

Dai che i 2 ***** vogliono andare a festeggiare in camerino, fate in fretta...


----------



## fabri47 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Ci vorrebbe Ultimo qua che spacca tutto. Magari al mammut tornasse indietro la beffa del 2019, magari.


----------



## Blu71 (6 Febbraio 2022)

Primo posto - Mammut con Blanco
Secondo posto - Elisa
Terzo posto - Morandi

Come previsto.

Buonanotte amici.


----------



## willcoyote85 (6 Febbraio 2022)

pff ma chi cacchio lì ha votati? solita porcheria ho fatto bene a no guardarlo...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (6 Febbraio 2022)

Chiude questo epico topic, grazie a tutti per la simpatia e l'allegria


----------



## admin (6 Febbraio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Dall'1 al 5 febbraio*, in prima serata su *Rai 1*, parte *Sanremo 2022* con *Amadeus *alla conduzione e alla direzione artistica per il terzo anno di fila. Dopo i dubbi iniziali, è confermata la presenza di Fiorello e nelle ultime ore sono state diffuse le foto del suo arrivo nella città dei fiori accolto dall'amico Amadeus.
> 
> *25 i big in gara*, non ci saranno le nuove proposte come già successe nel 2019 con il Baglioni-bis, ma i primi tre di Sanremo Giovani si sono aggiunti alla lista dei concorrenti principali.
> 
> ...



*Topic epico, ragazzi.

Per chi non ci fosse arrivato, un topic dissacrante, scherzoso, goliardico, "contro" il conformismo ed i pipponi del falso perbenismo postmoderno. Mi sono divertito tantissimo, a leggervi. *


----------

